# Raw 08/27/2012 Discussion: State Of The Game



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

like every other raw i'm going to record this and skip through the daniel bryan, aj, tout TOUT TOUT, RACAP, brodus clay squash, MORE TOUT, MORE RECAPS, MICHAEL COLE RANTING ON ABOUT TWITTER and cm punk stuff


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

The fact that WWE has been teasing that HHH's career is done means HHH's announcement will be that he's NOT retiring.I don't know what's next for Trips but a feud with Mark Henry might be next since Mark said he has "plans" for him when he comes back

This whole Cena/Punk feud and the whole "you don't respect me" shit is fucking ridiculous and unbelievable just because Punk and Cena get along fine in real life and have tremendous respect for each other. It's kind of like Cena/Orton where we all know they are best friends in real life


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

"I'm retiring to film more Chaperone movies so the franchise is bigger than Saw and Star Wars combined!"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

holy shit the Divas actually part of the five point preview. When is the last time that happened?

Triple H just get on with it and leave.

Punk I expect to go even further down the deep end and eventually except Cena's challenge.

Ziggler, I believe will start a program with Orton (for 1 month since Orton is leaving for his movie). Don't care about Ziggler anyways.

I am interested to see Bryan's classes and how Kane gets involved (patient, teacher, or party crasher)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

1TheRockHHH said:


> This whole Cena/Punk feud and the whole "you don't respect me" shit is fucking ridiculous and unbelievable just because Punk and Cena get along fine in real life and have tremendous respect for each other. It's kind of like Cena/Orton where we all know they are best friends in real life


It's a tv show......

You really think Mr.McMahon really hated Austin alot? Or HHH-Stephs relationship was like how we saw on tv. Or Bret-Owen hated each other?

If anything, the fact that they're friends in real life, makes the tv stuff even better, because it means they'll have real great chemistry.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty excited.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Won't be watching live this time. 

I am looking forward to Punk rebuttal to what Cena said last week, along with his conflicts with Jerry Lawler(maybe have him beat Jerry in a squash match or something?). HHH angle is also interesting, as *Clique* said they need to put a hook on the end of it. If he simply says "I'm done" then it will be quite underwhelming. That being said whenever Triple H does return, I hope he does not have a rematch with Brock Lesnar. 

As for smaller things, the things of interest will be the Intercontinental Championship(who will Miz face at NOC?) and of course Daniel Bryan's anger management lessons! I am sure they will lead to some golden segments like his interview with the "doctor". Another Wade Barrett vignette aswell as some decent matches would also be nice.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to HHH's appearance.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hopefully the have the tag teams appears and continue their build up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe Dean Ambrose will debut. Other than that, hopefully Mark Henry returns, or Barrett.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If HHH retires this could be one of the greatest Raws of all time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB, AJ please


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Meanwhile, in the 20 minute promo.........


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Meanwhile, in the 20 minute promo.........


Not enough -agghhhh at the end of words. That can't be THE GAMEAAAAGGGHH


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Meanwhile, in the 20 minute promo.........


:lmao

This might be my last live Raw for a bit. Living with five people come the 3rd and while they like wrestling, MNF will be starting and we'll be watching that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> This might be my last live Raw for a bit. Living with five people come the 3rd and while they like wrestling, MNF will be starting and we'll be watching that.


DVR's a helluva machine.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> DVR's a helluva machine.


I've got it at my parent's house. Will either do that since I generally go home on Friday or download it the night after.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't mind Mark Henry's character, but putting him with Trips could be worse than Cena/Big Show. If either of them are feuding it should be with younger guys, especially Trips. He's had feuds with Taker most of the last two years (other than Punk) and then the Lesnar fued. I'm a huge fan of Trips, but if he's wrestling (which I don't expect him to do until Survivor Series at the earliest) he should be with a younger guy.

But since Mark Henry Touted it, or Tweeted, whatever, I guess it's a given that we'll see some kind of on screen interaction.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

1TheRockHHH said:


> The fact that WWE has been teasing that HHH's career is done means HHH's announcement will be that he's NOT retiring.I don't know what's next for Trips but a feud with Mark Henry might be next since Mark said he has "plans" for him when he comes back
> 
> *This whole Cena/Punk feud and the whole "you don't respect me" shit is fucking ridiculous and unbelievable just because Punk and Cena get along fine in real life and have tremendous respect for each other. It's kind of like Cena/Orton where we all know they are best friends in real life*


fpalm

Honestly one of the most ridiculous things I have ever read. If you're trolling, then massive props.

Stop watching wrestling all together if that's how you feel. I mean that is just so stupid there is no vocabulary in English to describe it. I'm sure a a load of the guys are great friends backstage. According to your logic, Eddie and Rey should have never, ever feuded because it's known they were great friends backstage fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can only imagine the recaps of HHH Raw moments. This will suck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I imagine I'm one of the few people on this board actually looking forward to what HHH has to say lol. Screw you guys. I'm with the WWE Universe on this one. HHH PLZ DNT RETIREZ 8*D.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wondering what Trips is going to say is quite intriguing to say the least.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still looking forward to Triple H's little speech, simply because it'll be one of the best segments of the night in terms of mic work and entertainment.

But as all of us marks know, whenever the game hits the screen, you'd better check your clock, because its almost certainly...


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm" expecting a by the numbers RAW this week, I am however looking forward to another CM Punk/John Cena confrontation and see if they build off of last week's promo. Don't know what HHH could say that I would care about in the long run but more power to him. Let me not forget the obligatory Del Rio/Sheamus segment and lots of filler/recaps especially if Hunter opens the show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I too wonder what Trips has to say, I doubt he will retire, he still has to get his win back against Brock.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a little cynical of him but HHH at his most generic is still pretty good, and heck, he tapped out so this promo might be something new, my only problem is that I want more Lesnar rather then HHH addressing the Lesnar situation. I suppose it's a first world wrestling problem.

Also, SD went very well last week through guest commentators which required each match to be relevant so maybe we'll get that. Or maybe King will soldier on and feud with Punk who like HHH, is entertaining even at his most generic.

I'm optimistic.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

JY57 said:


> I am interested to see Bryan's classes and how Kane gets involved (patient, teacher, or party crasher)


Well, from reading the five point preview I've come up with possible scenarios:

Kane could end up being the teacher for his anger management classes.
(Daniel Bryan in the same boxed in room, sitting in front of the table, lights turn red ...)

As the preview said, Kane won't have the enemy of his liking, so this could mean him killing someone like what he did to Ryder last week.

More than likely, Kane will have something to do with Daniel Bryan, showing up during his classes throughout the show.

Count on something stupid.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Didn't AJ say Kane was gonna have classes as well due to him shoving referees?

This is some Attitude Era stuff lol.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

This should be an interesting show. I'm looking forward to Trips promo the most.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Didn't AJ say Kane was gonna have classes as well due to him shoving referees?
> 
> This is some Attitude Era stuff lol.


I'm pretty sure Kane didn't shove referees. However, he did throw Josh Matthews at Summerslam. AJ responded on twitter saying she will punish Kane. Punishment: Kane & Ryder vs Daniel Bryan & The Miz.
AJ(WWE) is being really naive and stupid. Instead putting the real guy, or thing, in anger management classes, they put Daniel Bryan! Kane has been attacking WWE officials for the past two weeks! They even had a poll recently, asking who deserves classes, Kane or Bryan and 51% of the WWE Universe picked Bryan! 51% idiots.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Warrior said:


> Didn't AJ say Kane was gonna have classes as well due to him shoving referees?
> 
> This is some Attitude Era stuff lol.


Kane & Daniel Bryan in a Anger Management class could be classic if done right. I hope we see old stars in it to like Piper or maybe even Heath Slater.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

heelguy95 said:


> I'm pretty sure Kane didn't shove referees. However, he did throw Josh Matthews at Summerslam. AJ responded on twitter saying she will punish Kane. Punishment: Kane & Ryder vs Daniel Bryan & The Miz.
> AJ(WWE) is being really naive and stupid. Instead putting the real guy, or thing, in anger management classes, they put Daniel Bryan! Kane has been attacking WWE officials for the past two weeks! They even had a poll recently, asking who deserves classes, Kane or Bryan and 51% of the WWE Universe picked Bryan! 51% idiots.


Ah I forgot it was Josh Matthews.

Oh and AJ putting Daniel Bryan in the worst punishments make sense. AJ is still trying to get back at Daniel Bryan for what he did to her during January-May of this year. Its part of the storyline.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

this would be a good time to introduce Dean Ambrose (in the Bryan/Kane storyline). But alas WWE really taking their time (way past due) with him. When he makes his debut will probably be like Ryback against worthless jobbers. Whatever.

So whats up with Eve all of sudden being all buddy buddy with Layla & Kaitlyn? They making her to be the loner who wants to be friends or she has something planned?

Next week in Chicago is going to be crazy between Punk & Cena. Thats when I am interested in what they do. Tomorrow probably some BS with Lawler



> Jerry Lawler ‏@JerryLawler
> Alotta buzz about what HHH might say tomorrow night on RAW. I sure hope The Game doesn't decide to hang em' up. CM Punk, respect = HHH.


-


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Can't wait for Haitch taking up 30 mins just to say that he won't retire.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gonna take a shot every time HHH says "here's the thing" or "you know"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Gonna take a shot every time HHH says "here's the thing" or "you know"


or he turns his serious voice on hahaha


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really hope we doesn't see Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar's match again!! we want a new storyline.. Triple H and Lesnar's storyline is fucking boring!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho said:


> Heard HHH future will be addressed on #Raw tonight. My advice to him is, it’s better to go out on your own terms…and go out swinging!


...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Gonna take a shot every time HHH says "here's the thing" or "you know"


It's what you get like when you talk to HBK long enough :


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgot about DB's anger management stuff. That should be fun.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Can't wait for Haitch taking up 30 mins just to say that he won't retire.


HHH's promos are mostly good, so yes I'm looking forward to his promo.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Things im looking forward to are
*Whatever happens between punk and cena
*HHH promo
*Whats next for ziggler
*Kane and bryans anger management therapy 
*Rybacks next feud seeing as how he beat jinder on friday
*Sandow/Brodus
*What their going to do to spice up the sheamus,del rio feud
*Barrett promo

Overall its going to be a pretty good raw  so glad they changed it to 3 hours because now they can cover everything to the fullest potential


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

No pre season football game tonight, so I guess that i'll give RAW a shot. I'm just not really interested all that much right now.

I just hope that Triple H doesn't announce that he wants another rematch against Brock and then HBK ends up being the guest referee.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe Dean Ambrose will debut by attacking Triple H before we ever get to hear his decision? That would be pretty huge.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Maybe Dean Ambrose will debut by attacking Triple H before we ever get to hear his decision? That would be pretty huge.


WWE doesn't do things like that anymore. I've lost all hope when it comes to epic debuts.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE ‏@WWE
> Tonight's @WWE #RAW Social Media Ambassador is the star of @WWEStudios' film #TheDay, @DomsWildThings! (In select theaters Wed.)


tonight's social media ambassador


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The guy from LOTR? Merry? Pippin? A Hobbit?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to what HHH has to say. I'm hoping it's not just him announcing that he's retiring, because we all know he'll come out of retirement for one more match. Maybe HHH will start to go into the retirement speech, saying how because he couldn't beat Lesnar at Summerslam that he feels he doesn't have anything left him in. Cue HBK, who convinces HHH to face Lesnar one more time to prove to himself that he still can go. Sets up for HHH vs. Lesnar at the Survivor Series. HHH will give it some thought, then maybe in two weeks or something announces he won't retire, and lays down the challenge to Lesnar for the rematch. 

Also looking forward to what happens between Punk, Cena, and Lawler. Same with the anger management classes for Bryan, those should be good.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

I like when HHH is on so although I'm not really interested in the content it's nice seeing him on TV...

Looking forward to the Cena & Punk development...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H will easily take an hour of this show. They will have segments with Triple H's greatest moments and hype his retirement and shit only for him not to retire at the end of the night.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHH retires, citing Brock as an unstoppable force capable of ending the career of legends. HBK agrees. 

Lights go out. Undertaker's music hits.

Brock vs. Taker at WM. Oh yeah.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H will easily take an hour of this show. They will have segments with Triple H's greatest moments and hype his retirement and shit only for him not to *retire at the end of the night*.


He's opening the show, so unless he gets attacked by someone, the recaps will be minimal.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H will easily take an hour of this show. They will have segments with Triple H's greatest moments and hype his retirement and shit only for him not to retire at the end of the night.


I was going to retire but.....LULZ ONLY JOKING IM STAYIN I LUV U GUIZE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I am interested to see what HHH says and what happens. I thought Taker would come back last week to challenge Lesnar but nothing happened and Brock supposedly quit. I hope he doesnt just ask for a rematch. Hoping DB gets more screen time this week to piss all the ppl who think he is getting used to much. 

Also wanna see how the crowd reacts to Punk. to many on here what Punk did was was a face act cuz Lawler honestly sucks but in reality that was a total heel move. If he gets considerable cheers I think Punk will have to do something worse to get accepted as a heel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just want to see Tensai so I can laugh. I may be inspired to make more Tensai Haikus. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

He'll open the show, and say he's got an announcement for later on in the show. RECAPS GALORE.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really wont mind it Triple H promo is even 3 hour long and the only thing that happens on this raw. That is unless its a live promo minus the video packages and all. He is that damn good.

I really hope it isnt about Lesnar/HHH continuation.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Would be epic if they have a McGillicutty vs McIntyre match but then Hunter comes out and pedigree's them both and starts his promo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to raw tonight should be a decent show, most looking forward to the Punk/Cena segment. Also I read a report last week saying Punk may face Jerry Lawler in a match this week.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Wasn't going to watch the show live as I thought Triple H was closing the show, seeing as he's opening it I might just watch it now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I just want to see Tensai so I can laugh. I may be inspired to make more Tensai Haikus. :lol


Tensai needs to lose
A lot of weight from his gut
What a big fat ass


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really wont mind it Triple H promo is even 3 hour long and the only thing that happens on this raw. That is unless its a live promo minus the video packages and all. He is that damn good.

I really hope it isnt about Lesnar/HHH continuation.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

HHH going for #HEEL turn?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Where does it say that HHH is opening the show? I didn't see that on wwe.com or anywhere else.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

no chance in hell am i watching this


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> HHH going for #HEEL turn?


I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Took someone's word from this thread that Triple H was opening the show, now i've looked around I can't seem to find anything that would agree with them. :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DaftFox said:


> Took someone's word from this thread that Triple H was opening the show, now i've looked around I can't seem to find anything that would agree with them. :lol


I've been hearing that for a few days now but I haven't seen it reported anywhere reputable lol. Usually wwe.com will say if something is set to open or now. They haven't here. Meh, who knows?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jerry Lawler to beat Cm Punk in a "who can eat 10 sundaes faster" match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HHH opening the show will be a stupid move as he's the only attraction on the show. And it's not like Brock and Heyman opening because they're leaving for months and HHH is probably going to work weekly TVs until SVS in November if they really want the rematch, which I don't see any purpose in it TBH.

As for RAW, nothing to watch, Lesnar/Heyman left for months, Orton left to film a movie, Jericho left, Henry is still injured, Mysterio is injured. The HHH promo is the only thing worth watching here(maybe Show/Sheamus/Del Rio stuff), just hope it's not about a retirement storyline or a rematch with Brock.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Who do you think The Miz will defend the Intercontinental championship against at NOC?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> HHH going for #HEEL turn?


Heel HHH setting up the following WM card:

Taker vs. Brock
Cena vs. Rock II for the WWE title
HHH vs. Punk

Hmm.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope we are going to see a good promo between Punk and Cena.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan's anger management should be gold. I just hope this is all leading to him getting an actual feud going soon and WWE's not just riding his momentum until it tails off (it doesn't seem like it will anyway). 

Hoping for some Ziggler stuff and maybe some tag team stuff since it seemed like things came to a head on SmackDown. If anything, they'll probably just repeat the big brawl tonight since things don't count unless they happen on Raw.

Trips should be interesting. I doubt he's retiring and even if he says he is, I'm gonna take it as leading into whatever his next feud may be. 

Once again, still waiting for Punk to say what needs to be said to Cena to make this feud mean anything. Otherwise I don't care and I just hope they put on a good match at Night of Champions. More Lawler kicking would be much appreciated though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Would be epic if they have a McGillicutty vs McIntyre match but then Hunter comes out and pedigree's them both and starts his promo.


:lmao "There's your push guys".


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the show, not looking forward to nearly 200mins where only about 20mins is truly interesting.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Where does it say that HHH is opening the show? I didn't see that on wwe.com or anywhere else.


Nowhere. Someone made it up randomly, HHH will close the show I guess.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm looking forward for the anger management skits between Daniel Bryan and Kane tonight. They should provide many laughs tonight and make this 3 hour RAW bearable.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Where does it say that HHH is opening the show? I didn't see that on wwe.com or anywhere else.


It's confirmed he will


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Who do you think The Miz will defend the Intercontinental championship against at NOC?


Not really sure. I just hope he will get some time on the mic and at least 7 min match.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

JY57 said:


> tonight's social media ambassador


The Hobbit from Lost?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For everyone asking whether or not Triple H will open or close the show. But who knows, things change.



> We noted before that Triple H has been added to the listing for Monday's RAW from Milwaukee. WWE has announced that RAW will kick off with Triple H addressing his WWE future.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0825/555636/triple-h/#ixzz24mhIGlfR

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0825/555636/triple-h/


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm looking forward for the anger management skits between Daniel Bryan and Kane tonight. They should provide many laughs tonight and make this 3 hour RAW bearable.


That segment needs Ken Shamrock too, would be awesome to see Bryan & Ken screaming at each other for no reason


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

> As noted over the weekend, Triple H will kick-off tonight's three-hour RAW at 8EST tonight. Several WWE Superstars tweeted the following regarding this:
> 
> Jerry Lawler: “Alotta buzz about what HHH might say tomorrow night on RAW. I sure hope The Game doesn’t decide to hang em’ up. CM Punk, respect = HHH”
> 
> ...


ewrestlingnews.com

They're normally right with stuff like this, so yeah, Trips is opening. I'm really looking forward to his promo though, that and Punk/Cena, Ziggles, Wade Barrett video package and Bryan's anger management classes, should be a real good show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Who do you think The Miz will defend the Intercontinental championship against at NOC?


Maybe they'll have him face Daniel Bryan? What other match is there for Bryan to even be in for NOC?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting words Henry.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Maybe they'll have him face Daniel Bryan? What other match is there for Bryan to even be in for NOC?


The reason I ask is because a leaked card came out last week for NOC and they had a match for every title except the IC, do you think there is a reason for this?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Theres nothing to be leaked, WWE changes their mind the last minute if possible. Cena/Punk and Sheamus/Rio are the only ones confirmed.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Really looking forward to the show tonight. I don't see HHH retiring by any stretch of imagination. He'll most likely announce he's going on a hiatus or something. I hate that though. I hate all these you pop in anytime you wish, have one or too matches and then leave again bullshit. Trips is boring me to death with his promos so hopefully tonight will be an entirely different case. I'm a fan of his matches though as he always puts on classic matches when paired with the right person. Wouldn't want to see a rematch between him and Lesnar again. Not after that waste of a main event they had at SummerSlam (enjoyed it though :troll). Plus a rematch will almost certainly mean The Game is winning this one. 

The WWE title scene is interesting at the moment. Love how Punk is delivering his promos and all. Expect them to make his potential match against Cena official tonight. Would like to see them pull off something that would increase my interest towards this feud.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> The reason I ask is because a leaked card came out last week for NOC and they had a match for every title except the IC, do you think there is a reason for this?


they probably had Mysterio vs Miz planned again. But with Mysterio being out for a few weeks because of a concussion they probably trying come with something for the Intercontinential Title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CHARLIE FROM LOST?! Fuck yes. Finally a good Social Media Ambassador. Not like they do anything anyway though.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

The reason for this is because HHH will come out to open the show, cut a lengthy promo. What better person to come out who has a history with HHH and tell him to get out of the spotlight. This would actually make Punk more of a heel to the casuals. Because the casuals will be upset with HHH retiring, if Punk was to come out and basically tell HHH to " Shut up and f*ck off " it will make the casuals boo him even more.

Id much rarther Punk come out because HHH cutting a 20 minute promo was be absolutely terrible and boring.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> ^ Theres nothing to be leaked, WWE changes their mind the last minute if possible. Cena/Punk and Sheamus/Rio are the only ones confirmed.


The card seemed pretty accurate to me and if it was made up why would they not put an IC title match.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

I would mark out big time when Sandow would interrupt him.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

I wouldnt, because Sandow will receive another pedigree :L


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brye said:


> CHARLIE FROM LOST?! Fuck yes. Finally a good Social Media Ambassador. Not like they do anything anyway though.


I miss that show. Good thing I have the box sets. Charlie was great. And I always I liked the actor so they finally get someone who is cool.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



wrestling_junkie said:


> I wouldnt, because Sandow will receive another pedigree :L


But HHH only has use of one arm so that would be interesting to see him attempt it


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

Sandow coming out dressed like Lesnar and breaks HHH's other arm. Mark out of the year dear sirs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> - WWE announcer Josh Matthews is demanding action be taken after being attacked by Kane at SummerSlam last week. Matthews wrote on his Twitter, "Just arrived to arena for #RAW, as an announcer, shouldn't have to feel uneasy about being here. It's my JOB to get exclusives with the Superstars. Now due to gross acts of rage/anger I'm suppose to be intimidated? No one has the right to put their hands on me. Action Must be taken by @WWEAJLee & @BookerT5x they are The GM's! This is an unsafe work environment. If I seem upset, it's b/c I am."
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0827/555692/linda-mcmahon/#ixzz24mwkfFID


Josh Matthews is pissed, y'all.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JY57 said:


> they probably had Mysterio vs Miz planned again. But with Mysterio being out for a few weeks because of a concussion they probably trying come with something for the Intercontinential Title.


That actually makes sense.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



Dragonballfan said:


> But HHH only has use of one arm so that would be interesting to see him attempt it


True, but it is HHH... anything is possible +Rep!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YOU ALL EVERYBODY


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll watch since HHH is kicking the show I just hope he doesn't get a spot on the end of the show with his ego.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JY57 said:


> I miss that show. Good thing I have the box sets. Charlie was great. And I always I liked the actor so they finally get someone who is cool.


I've got the first two seasons on DVD but I have a netflix account too. (Y) Show OWNED.



Green Light said:


> YOU ALL EVERYBODY


ACTIN LIKE THOSE STUPID PEOPLE WEARING FANCY CLOTHES

or something like that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/jerry-law...tack-wwecom-exclusive-august-27-2012-26048106

Exclusive interview with Lawler about Punk jumping him


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I still didn't watch RAW in its entirety until a few minutes ago. Ryback has new music, apparently. Sounds awful, they ruined it with the sound bytes.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Monday Night :hhh


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> CHARLIE FROM LOST?! Fuck yes. Finally a good Social Media Ambassador. Not like they do anything anyway though.


Lost = only show with less payoff than a WWE storyline.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

That would be an excellent way to get some serious heat on Punk. I'd love to see him kick HHH in his face too.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Did anyone saw that?






:lmao "ALWAYS FOR HER, NEVER FOR US!" :lmao

Would be comedy if that guy who made it will buy a commercial spot or something during RAW.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

Do you think Punk has to do everything. get real. He's one man and you marks need to get a grip.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Lost = only show with less payoff than a WWE storyline.


It wasn't about the payoff to me, though. It was all about the awesome characters. I'm cool with what they gave us as a payoff.



Rock316AE said:


> Did anyone saw that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. :lmao

It's more or less every political campaign commercial but it's funny since it's Linda.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with most of that commercial, especially the independent contractor bullshit they've used forever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Less than an hour to go. 

Lets go Raw! Bring it on!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> Did anyone saw that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! That's awesome!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Ready for Raw tonight. Hell Yeah!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

I would love it if he did. Let him humiliate The Rock, HHH, & Lawler on his path to Cena. Build his heat!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

my favorite part of raw are the recaps! unk2:


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Apparently theres a steel cage setup above the ring


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

1983 said:


> Apparently theres a steel cage setup above the ring


heard that too.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



IrishViper said:


> Do you think Punk has to do everything. get real. He's one man and you marks need to get a grip.


I wish he could honestly, seeing as he's about the only one who doesn't suck


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the thing, Tonight ahhhhh im looking forward to aaaah another ahhhh Monday Night Raw ahhhh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hope it will be a good show this week.*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Well if RAW is shit I can continue my WWE of marathon of RAW 1998 and RAW/Smackdown 1999, 2000 got it all saved on my spare harddrive.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Here's the thing, Tonight ahhhhh im looking forward to aaaah another ahhhh Monday Night Raw ahhhh.


3:45





:hmm:


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk vs Lawler should be the main event :westbrook2


----------



## JenksIX (Oct 24, 2010)

Is everyone else here to see what Triple H and CM Punk "HAVE TO SAY???" Me too! 

I think it will all lead up to someone having something they have to say next week as well.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

I hope its Barrett who interrupts him. Idk why, but it would make a huge impact if thats how Barrett were to return.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



IrishViper said:


> Do you think Punk has to do everything. get real. He's one man and you marks need to get a grip.


haha, it's funny seeing Limerick Posters on this. Tipp man myself.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*

A Dean Ambrose debut would be way better, I like the idea of Sandow interfering as well. 

Punk would be boring, he'd just call HHH by his real name a few times trying to make things "real!" and whine about respect, spotlight, etc.. Probably mention The Rock and Cena and all that bullshit. 

"Hunter... blah blah blah.. I deserve respect!.. blah blah Dwayne! PAUL! im the best in the world.. etc"

:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



Buckley said:


> I hope its Barrett who interrupts him. Idk why, but it would make a huge impact if thats how Barrett were to return.


Yeah, because the best way to return is getting Pedigreed. 

Sure, if he looks good, fine, but he won't against Triple H, especially given the circumstances.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I've already poured myself a large glass of wine. I am READY for this show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

1983 said:


> Apparently theres a steel cage setup above the ring


Ugh. Cage matches are like the Big Show of stipulations.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I've already poured myself a large glass of wine. I am READY for this show.




I don't drink, but i think i might join you for tonight, or rather this morning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

1983 said:


> Apparently theres a steel cage setup above the ring


Might be the dark match.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

You are never ready for 3 hours of 2012 RAW.
Expecting the game to lose his smile, ryback to squash someone and a tag main event playa.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

10 minutes to go. Interested in seeing how Punk and HHH segments will go.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"I'm not retiring and I want a rematch with you to get revenge for breaking my arm again."

Drag that our for 20 minutes and thats your opening HHH promo for this evening.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think the opening segment should be a recap of Triple H Touting his retirement.

BOOK IT!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Good evening guys, looking forward to a three hour RAW with you all, eventhough we'll mostly be whining and cursing and facepalming, at least we'll do it together lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you think Punk could interfere in HHH 'retirement' promo?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, because the best way to return is getting Pedigreed.
> 
> Sure, if he looks good, fine, but he won't against Triple H, especially given the circumstances.


A pedigree with one arm no less. :no:
Ugh, first 3 hour RAW live (didn't happen last week). So I'm trying to prep myself, I don't know if I can make it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just about that time. Let the rage fly in this bad boy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> I think the opening segment should be a recap of Triple H Touting his retirement.
> 
> BOOK IT!


Triple H announcing something in fifteen seconds...:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple H "I deserve one more match"
AJ Lee "YOU GOT HUNTER"
Christian "you have got to be.........."
R Truth "CON..... SPRI CY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't think I'm looking forward to H losing his smile tonight.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

IT IS TIME!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, Chumps!

Let's do this!
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......ugh....3 hours......c'mon please be good!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Time to play le WWE


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

omg


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait for the next installment of Punk being treated like a big ol bitch in pink panties.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If they do King Vs Punk I don't know ..........


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go, Fella's!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Don't think I'm looking forward to H losing his smile tonight.


It'll be better than Shawn delivering a eulogy.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Respect


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You can't demand respect Punk!" 

Yay! You gotta pander to kids for it!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope this raw is better than last week


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Edit dem cheers for Cena into that video package.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It'll be better than Shawn delivering a eulogy.


But it will lack Shawn's poorly placed lamp.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I love this recap, Punk getting served is always fucking entertaining.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah how could I forget HHH is going to lose his smile tonight


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena is so garbage... 
Like shut the fuck up with them recaps.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Shitty feud and recaps of a recap aside, epic WWE video package is epic as always.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the new raw theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You can't say that the WWE Champion is the Best in the World? 

If it were Cena, you'd be sucking his cock and saying it every six minutes.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk grab a belt and beat Cena to a pulp and make him say your the best in the world!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Minister of propaganda ...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punks new attitude is so stereotypical. ooooo show me respect.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bitches need to stop disrespeckin Punk. That's all he wants.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> But it will lack Shawn's poorly placed lamp.


DAT LAMP


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Still one of my favorite Cena promos in recent memory, after the intial rambling.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena..if you don't pick me for the title match Punk..you will let C-Nation down


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

And this song is fucking annoying.

This is vince trying to be cool


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT. I actually enjoy the new Raw intro.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So the WWE champion who has beaten all the contenders who have stood up to him wants the respect to main event a PPV for once has to earn respect say what Cena????


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who really likes the new RAW Intro?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

still amazed they chose Sheamus to be the last person shown in the Raw intro. They must really be set on making him the next Cena


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WE WELCOME YOU LIVEEEE TO OUR 3 HOUR RAWWWWW


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Lets go!!! Hope this raw is better than last week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat D-Bry "NO!" in the intro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LAWLER GETTING TOUGH TO START THE SHOW.


TripleG said:


> You can't say that the WWE Champion is the Best in the World?
> 
> If it were Cena, you'd be sucking his cock and saying it every six minutes.


Right


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit Jerry Lawler is in the ring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Please don't tell me we're going to get King vs. Punk.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can he like... take him out for good now? Please be our saviour Punk!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes. Lets start this show off with Jerry Lawler. That's what the WWE needs


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Lot of signs = probably hot crowd. Here's hoping.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

In order to get respect, you have to go through Lawler. Ask Miz and every other heel champion!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh great Raw is on!

Oh great Jerry Lawler opening the show, well this has been fun guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What town is this?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

please..dont have a Punk/King feud


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I want recaps upon recaps upon video packages upon Touts of Punk kicking Lawler in the back of the head.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness.........Punk vs. Lawler......only way I'm accepting that is if Lawler loses and has to retire.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Time for King to make this all about him, go away or start saying puppies again!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hate the new theme song. 

Jerry rules. I hope he verbally rapes Punk.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Time for serious Lawler.


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL opening with Jerry Lawler promo.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Please WWE for the love of all that is good in the world, keep Jerry fucking Lawler as far away from this feud as possible. You've already ruined it with Big Slow for a month, we don't need this now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

shut up king


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Lawler just verbally recap the video recap we just saw?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's one version of it, Jerry.

If Punk fucks him up, we can get a WHOLE THREE HOURS WITHOUT LAWLER :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Save_us.Punk


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes Jerry pander too the crowd like Cena finally this young superstar getting the air time he deserves.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..ok..thats not going to happen..have fun taking a nap King


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone think Cena will rush out, challenge Punk for the honour of King?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Who gives a fuck lawler if anything you should retire you boring old cunt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM Punk crowd! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fuck this guy.

punk rules.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

That Lesnar fanboy front row again

Must be a plant


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And WWE wants Punk to be heel? Ok then.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

His hair!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

You know, if it was Ziggler who Punk kicked in the head, he'd be out for 6 weeks. The man sells everything to the extreme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk gotta a haircut. Oh god people are going to go nuts over this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

was it me or is Punk getting a pop?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh no......Punk new haircut.....he's a full heel.....


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punk sporting a new hairstyle o.o


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

ah fuck off lawler


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol randy orton hair. In b4 a thread on punk's new look


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't tell if heel turn confirmed or bad haircut.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Please don't tell me we're going to get King vs. Punk.


If they hate us, we will

...and I think they hate us


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's the over under on the "and I quote" theme


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Epic punk is epic ..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

dat buzz cut


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Forum about to crash with this haircut!

I wish people would chant to Lawler "SHUT THE FUCK UP" like JBL on ECW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JU2A9rJvbs


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk going for the Just For Men sponsor role?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lol. people can't boo this guy.

heel turn not doing so good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omfg haircut


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So Jerry Lawler disrespected Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's such a shame that the WWE needed to turn Punk face just to be assured Cena gets cheered. It's so fucking silly.

He was a great rising face as the number 2 in the company and they flip his character..


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Punk attacks Lawler's career in the WWE and in general when it came to Wrestling.


----------



## DARKCYDE (Aug 24, 2012)

Since they were already ripping off ROH for all of Punk's story lines,he needs to go ahead and redo the "Devil" promo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Punk, Lawler did a promo with Adam West. Show some respect!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Punk is owning him


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

#nailedit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk going to Cena's barber :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lol the haircut will cause the forum to crash.

Oh no... not a Punk/Lawler match... fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Almost forgot Raw was on tonight. Keep thinking it's Sunday. Good promo so far.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh shit, the Punk I love is back :mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

omfg this is gold. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now thats how you verbally bury somebody


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Lawler looks fat. 

Gotta love the logic here: 

Cena beats the hell out of Cole = FUNNY!

Punk kicks Lawler in the Head = ACT OF VILLAINY!

I agree with almost everything Punk just said, ha ha.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

"You wanna fight me?"

Lesnar seems to be giving tips.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk recycling Miz's stuff from 2 years ago....


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

KICK HIS ARSE PUNK!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I was fucking right, tell him the truth Punk!


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

Did I just see someone do a " you can't see me " in the crowd?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I thought this was going to be the most awful promo ever, but my god, Punk is BACK!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk gets his haircut
Forum crashes


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES YES YES PUNK VS KING THIS IS BOOKING 101 WHEN YOU GOT NO IDEAS USE JERRY LAWLER.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Oh my goodness.........Punk vs. Lawler......only way I'm accepting that is if Lawler loses and has to retire.


And is a squash match
I hated how they made him look like the Miz equal.
He is like 80 for god sake


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Punk is back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And yup.. they are going heel turn just to suck Cena's dick some more. And are we relaly getting Lawler v Punk? Really???


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk just tore King a new asshole :lol:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

bazzer said:


> "You wanna fight me?"
> 
> Lesnar seems to be giving tips.


Lawler's got _*PISS*_ running down his leg!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

CM Punk's Randy Orton haircut crashed the forum.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk did say last year, that he likes to have a new look and everything once his character changes. 
That's the only reason why I freaked out about his hair. I just don't want him to be a full heel.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand here we go.......Punk vs. Lawler. Punk should've said Lawler has to retire if he beats him....


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol what


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge-O-Meter: -13

Le sigh. 

Lawler :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao, "I'll think about it."


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Punk going to Orton/Cena's barber. lol no pop for Lawler.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol @ Punk's promo. Lawler got what the IWC wanted to hear for years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OH SHIT! HE'LL THINK ABOUT IT! GROUNDBREAKING!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

So awesome, Punk telling Lawler how it is.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lawler will be huffing and puffing within 2 mins with Punk,lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lawler's THeme/ haven't heard that a long time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fans are chanting for Punk, ha ha. 

(Lawler waits until Punk is all the way up the ramp) 

"Oh Punk. I'll think about it!" 

Way to show him Jerry, lol.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk's haircut definitely matches him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lol at crowd reaction to King's "I'll think about it"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I like Punk's new look, no ****.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk went hard.

Lawler's response: PUNK....I'LL THINK ABOUT IT. *Music hits*

We suppose to get excited?:lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CM Punk can't be a heel, because he is my *FUCKING HERO*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Props to Jerry for going up there just to get his entire legacy buried.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He'll think about it!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Constant database error up in this bitch.

Nice little Punk promo there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

GREAT promo from Punk. He practically did another shoot. 

But lol at Jerry Lawler: "Hey Punk! I'll think about it."


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Inb4 issac yankem makes the save


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

So Lawler disrespected Punk?
His haircut is the reason why he's going to lose at NoC


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugggh, I can't fast forward :sad:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> God Lawler looks fat.


Thinking the same thing. When he said he needed to get something off of his chest, I immediately thought of the spare tire he seemed to be smuggling around.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I remember when Miz and Lawler did this angle

I'LL THINK ABOUT IT! We're in the fucking Danger Zone now!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lawler killed me at the end. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk vs Cena vs Lawler for the WWE Championship at Night of Champions!

Zomgawdz! :lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Champion vs commentator again for the 3 millionth time...fuck that shit im out


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Lift some freakin weights, Punk.

You look pathetic!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Punk having a new haircut = server overload. Has the OMG, new hair! thread started yet? 

And someone please tell me we aren't getting a Punk versus Lawler match...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler Alert :*

WWE Champion to job to Commentator at 11:05pn EST.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Lawler said he'd think about it when he was messing with school girls.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. I never thought I'd feel sorry for Lawler. He just got crushed. That was awesome. THIS is what I want from Punk. I want him to verbally dismantle anyone who disrespects him.


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

Brilliant Lawler - Punk feud brewing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk stole my haircut style you'll be hearing from my Lawyer...lol


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Gotta say that was an great promo from Punk, aside from the "respect" flub.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Lift some freakin weights, Punk.
> 
> You look pathetic!
> 
> ...


Never understood this.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

lO'ler


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They are doing their best to go the hell route with Punk.. too bad he's actually talking truth about the bullshit going on in the company and with people like Lawler. And you can tell that split ain't changing... only the little kids seem to haven falled for this schtick. The adults are gonna be behind Punk mostly.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk stumbled a couple times but none the less it's was good promo, only way I want a match between them is if Punk destroys him so hard that King won't be able to do commentary for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lolSwagger


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

God damn that was a good promo by Punk. He is getting interesting again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Lift some freakin weights, Punk.
> 
> You look pathetic!
> 
> ...


Did you not see the Goodyear blimp he was standing across from?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if Lawler said he'd think about it when he was messing with school girls.


He probably did think about it, but came to a decision within seconds.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Lawler.

Awesome Punk promo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Knowing ya Swaggcrap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy Shit. Jack Swagger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And from that to Jobber Biff Tannen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Poor Swagger getting fed to Ryberg again.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, I would love to see Jerry Lawler win the WWE Title tonight. Have Cena interfere, then have him vacate the belt next week.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RYBACK TIME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Former World Champion....former world fucking champion. 
And now this bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jack Jobbing Swagger. 

Haven't they done Ryback Vs. Swagger already?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Swagger jobbing to Ryback LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldberg going to win


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I loved the fact that even while CM Punk was leaving there were audible CM Punk chants, and then they booed Lawler...

Oh and Ryback, give Ryan some food dammit, he's hungry!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

It's squashering time!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy fuck, is it just me or did Ryback get a gigantic pop? :mark:


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Sucks to be you, Jack Swagger.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why oh why must they include the commentators in these feuds?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Eating dinner while FEED ME MORE. This is appropriate


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

we know who wins lol


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL I feel bad for swagger


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Jack Swagger instant jobber just add Ryback


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm fucking loving seeing Jack Swagger fall into Drew McInytre desparity. 

Squash him Ryback.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't this match happen a month ago? Haha.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh geez not this dum fuck Ryback!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK. NO. HE'S BACK ON COMMENTARY. 

They really need to go back to The Ryback's old music. Those soundbytes are awful.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryback not facing 2 local jobbers?!? I miss 1 week and thing go all topsy turvy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Completely BS promo as Lawler was a bigger star than anyone on the WWE roster today besides Cena and maybe Orton. + His program with Andy Kaufman was HUGE and bigger than anything they have ever done.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

And im supposed to be intimidated by ryback themesong? How can I take that man seriously when he always looks like he's taking a shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they wasted a MITB win on him. This is sad.
Ryback :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Swagger last match here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Thwagger. Talk about a career decline.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SLIP! 'RY! FLOOR!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Any report on why Swagger is jobbing so much lately?


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ryberg


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So this is how far Swagger has fallen...to becoming a Ryback jobber. Say what you will and think what you will. Personally I feel sorry for the guy at this point.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

RYBACK SLIP!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's ryback's future! 

They look so much alike actually...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Feed Ryback more


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback should never sell.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor Swagger, a jobber who was world champ before.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

ffs it's crazy bork fan on the front row again, how does he get all of these tickets :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

How fucking boring is ryback. Essentially the same match every time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA

:lmao :lmao boooorrrrring chant


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Swagger sandbagging.. wtf


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice opening segment.

Say what you will, but Ryback is over as hell. At first it was nothing, then the feed me more chants, and all of a sudden the overall reaction is bigger than most faces on the roster, 'cept for Orton/Cena/Punk/Kofi/Rey/Sheamus. Going for 26-0 here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh God...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I feel that Swagger would be a better first feud for Ryback than Mahal.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

GOLDBERG!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Y2Raven said:


> Any report on why Swagger is jobbing so much lately?


Because they realized how bland and boring he was.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryback is a Hungry Luma. Feed it More! 







Goddamn, this match is sloppy.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

The audience needs to start tossing Twinkies and Protein Bars to the ring when Ryan (Ryback) starts the chants.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Sometimes It sounds like Punk likes to go offscript at times.

I doubt everything he said about lawler is scripted.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

There's a move for the next botchmania vid.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

BOTCH!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryback you fucking dick. Nearly breaking a dudes neck


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think Punk got to Lawler with that promo. He's actually attempting to provide input on commentary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he plants him on his head..why the fuck does this guy have a job?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Ryback is over.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Rybotch?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked for the little confused black kid eating nachos. Best part of this entire match.:lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawler puts a little bit too much Just For Men on his hair


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahaha. 

Dropping Swagger on his head may actually help Swagger...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a good match so far. No botches at all. 

That clothesline was fucking sick though.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Thought: Should ryback adopt the clothesline from hell?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh hell I think Swagger almost died on that.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Right on his neck, nice one Ryback, horribly stiff clothesline as well. Crowd enjoys him though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy crap, Ryback is getting over as fuck.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dear live crowds,

If you're going to chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, don't support him 10 seconds later by also chanting "FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk doing his usual crappy _ECW Shoot_ promo. 

Say random things, talk about dwayne, say random things, talk about respect etc... 

Just pure bullshit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for playing Swaggshit. Now get lost


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Swagger.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking sick of Ryback. He's terrible.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Holy crap I thought he was going to go for a spear instead of a clothesline, completing the Goldberg transformation.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Ryback is so talented!! Has there ever been a more dominant wrestler??????


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Here comes Mahal?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dat Overness.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Ryback is so over.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll put a bounty on Ryback to any villian or hero in the Universe to kill Ryback!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Never seen a World champion fall so low as Swagger.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

GOOD JOB, SWAGGER!

GOOD EFFORT!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I marked for the little confused black kid eating nachos. Best part of this entire match.:lmao


Such great symbolism. I'd like to think there's a little confused black kid eating nachos deep down in all of us.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whose fault was that botch or was it just miscommunication?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback should have his entrance go from his locker room to the stage and on the way he punches random people in his way and says feed me more


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao some kid goes to Swagger, drink it up, drink it up.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I went to make a sammich, come back to Swagger dead. Didn't miss much I guess.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

IT'S OKAY, SWAGGER! SHAKE IT OFF!

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically HHH's career isn't over.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool Ryback is over, now can he have a fucking legit match?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

The career of Jack Swagger flashed before my eyes on that backdrop..What a sloppy match


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Was Swagger legit pissed then? Seemed like a pretty bad botch from Ryback


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Something tells me Mizis winning tonight.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Thought: Should ryback adopt the clothesline from hell?


I think so. It suits his character well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they feed the IC Champ to Cena? Sure why not.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryback = future world champ. Get on the boat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cena vs Miz are boring matches


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena beats Miz.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeez wwe can get any untalented bum over by shoving him down the crowd throats.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena vs Miz?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Cena vs. Miz too? Do they hate us?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww man, Miz is going to get buried.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Fuckin' Jerry.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinkin and thinkin


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I know what the promo by HHH is: My arm is broken, but I won't quit. I didn't quit when my muscles were ripped from my quad. I didn't quit then and I won't quit now.
But last week, Lesnar touted he quit. THAT MEANS I AM THE GAME!

End promo.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Please say no king


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawler's afraid for his anus...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HE'S STILL THINKING ABOUT IT!

Jesus. This is WrestleMania atmosphere right here.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He's still thinking about it.

Just get it over with.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG CENA VS MIZ I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE MIZ GET BURIED JUST AFTER GAINING HIS MOMENTIUM BACK.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> IT'S OKAY, SWAGGER! SHAKE IT OFF!
> 
> :lmao


Shake off that Brooklyn Brawler record Swags.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'M THINKING ABOUT! That would be hilarious if it was trending.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate Jerry Lawler's ~serious acting~ face.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

King...if I face Punk..I wont be able to talk about Divas...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena/Miz? That should be good if Cena's up to it.

He SAID he'd think about it Cole, gosh!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawler is one gnarly looking oompa loompa. No more extreme close ups.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The title of this thread should be "Jerry Lawler thinks about it"

Seriously, what's the over/under on how many times he'll say, "I'm thinking about it"?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

"I'll Think about it" :no:

How long is Lawler gonna think damnit


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ryback squashed someone? no way


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Someone should tell Jerry the King Lawler's shirt that Lawler isn't 19 years old.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

vacuous said:


> *Ryback is so talented!!* Has there ever been a more dominant wrestler??????


:yodawg


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Whose fault was that botch or was it just miscommunication?


Swagger didn't even jump over his shoulders.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So they feed the IC Champ to Cena? Sure why not.


That title don't mean anything sadly just a prop they'll never restore it's pristiege.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

#thinkingaboutit


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Miz :mark:


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Got a new idea for Ryback. They should show him coming out of his locker room to be escorted by like 20 policemen until he makes his entrance.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*thinkaboutitface*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Extreme close-up shots on Jerry Lawler should be a felony. I want a citizen's arrest to take place in that arena right now.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> Never seen a World champion fall so low as Swagger.


Thats because hasn't been one that has..the poor bastard.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryback is over as fuck. Also I'm pretty sure Swagger botched that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Heh, should've gone tonight.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTH happened to Chrisitan Vs Miz.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Dear live crowds,
> 
> If you're going to chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, don't support him 10 seconds later by also chanting "FEED ME MORE!"


This. It's so stupid. Either back him or not!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically they are going to keep having Lawler say he'll think about it, then when he finally says YES I'M GOING TO FIGHT HIM it's suppose to be a big deal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopefully even though Miz will lose, it will be a good match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Dear live crowds,
> 
> If you're going to chant "Goldberg" at Ryback, don't support him 10 seconds later by also chanting "FEED ME MORE!"


*They are supporting him with the Goldberg chant as well. *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Melo 5.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Apologize to Melo 5.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I hate that Just for Men commercial with the baby. Imagine it with the genders reversed.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Got a new idea for Ryback. They should show him coming out of his locker room to be escorted by like 20 policemen until he makes his entrance.


Oh and he can stand in a shower of sparks at the top of the ramp!


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Ryback is a fucking waste of space.

Compare the apperance and intensity of Goldberg to Ryback and you can see how pathetic Ryback looks.

I don't want to see a match between the two. Ryback doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as Goldberg.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

soooo, are they just going to make ryback chant feed me more over and over again and make the crowd chant with him, and then do absolutely nothing with him?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Lawler is one gnarly looking oompa loompa. No more extreme close ups.


He's got a brand new puzzle for you


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And he plants him on his head..why the fuck does this guy have a job?


Because Vince loves big dudes like him.. Vince be creaming his pants whenever guys like ryback and ezekial walks by him.

He goes crazy like beiber's fangirls.

Go figure


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Flip the races of that Melo 5 commercial and watch the shitstorm it would receive.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryback sucks


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so now they're going to bury the miz along with the IC title tonight? thinking about turning the tv off and streaming this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

totoyotube said:


> soooo, are they just going to make ryback chant feed me more over and over again and make the crowd chant with him, and then do absolutely nothing with him?


If you were a top guy would want to have to do anything with him?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It's OK Lawler, just keep thinking about it. Nobody wants to see your wrinkly old ass get yet another kicking fpalm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Nattie :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

oh my god divas so early?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Natalya. I say that every time I see her.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Laylas theme is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Natalya.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

So they gave Layla Tiffany's old theme. Big downgrade.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hate divas matches... but love me some Layla.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Layla's theme implies she's a nympho :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Next job happening. Its Nattie's turn.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wankbreak.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Nattie <3


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

As much as I LOVE Layla, that music is horrible. Jesus.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Insatiable does not fit Layla. AT ALL.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

A bitch match. Time to make a cup of tea.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoping for a cheap finish for Miz Cena, don't want the miz momentum getting destroyed right as its taking off. 

As for Jerry Lawler acting serious, dude you can't do that. Any wrestling fan thats been watching since the attitude days just nows you for creaming your pants and shouting puppies whenever you see a bit of cleavage. Dirty old dog.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tiffany!

Oh wait...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Layla


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

bathroom break!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ryback is over? Are you kidding? His huge crowd chants are piped in, while they desperately try to filter out the Goldberg chants. he's not "over". Pity, it's not his fault.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Give Ryback something to eat!

http://youtu.be/9HY3g4CGdM0


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Layla time's ticking girl...no more playing around.Katilyn, Natayla will take that title!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

When did Layla get a new entrance?
Forgive me since she been the most irrelevant Divas champion ever.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Love how they edited out the botch there!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

thicker than a snicka cuzzzz


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kaitlyn is sooo fine


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What is with all these divas matches lately? at one point we were hardly getting any but all of a sudden we are getting one like every week


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Eve is the best diva by far. Best mix of ring work, looks and promo ability


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

1. Was that a partial shoot by Punk? Lawler looked legitmately pissed.

2. Layla looks damn good. 

3. How do I change the amount of posts that come up on one page?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That weave on Layla is way too long. She's too pretty for it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler was only surprised because Kelly Kelly wasn't in it.

It's a Divas match, Vickie. How long do you THINK it'll last?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"HURRY UP!"


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Vickie knows this will be over fast.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

maybe they should rename the Divas matches "Snack break". This might increase concession stand sales.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Tiffany!
> 
> Oh wait...


Devon's sons?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I knew they'd make a mockery of the Divas match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just when you think you couldn't make a divas match worse, they give Vickie a live mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All time diva greats...in Layla? :lmao
I can't.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Vickie...more over than both Divas in that ring right now. Why is she out there, to actually get some reaction into a Diva's match?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I get it her Daughter will come up to the main Roster?!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All I hear when Vickie talks is "SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! SCRE SCRE SCRE SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" 


Is Natayla fartingon Layla?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy hell, Layla looks hot tonight. :yum:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

These women have perfect bodies. 10/10


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky G-"Diva Wrestling better hurry the fuck up".


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

haha fucking vickie


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

When was the last good divas much?

I mean, seriously..


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Layla's theme music pisses me off so much. I want to rip my ears off whenever she comes out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

vickie describes my feelings for this match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is sad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What the fuck did Layla just do?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did layla just do a spin a roonie?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

You know, I still think of Tiffany when Laylas "new" music hits.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What...what?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Layla. Take your clothes off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Upstate Scrappy said:


> 1. Was that a partial shoot by Punk? Lawler looked legitmately pissed.
> 
> 2. Layla looks damn good.
> 
> 3. How do I change the amount of posts that come up on one page?


Usercp on the right side. The go to edit options. Scroll down.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

New Raw Title:King will sleep on it


..see what I did there


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like Layla stole Eve's wrestling attire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL Layla.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nattie just stole from Finlay there.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Lawler is salty for being told the truth.

I hope he goes and kills himself.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't even notice she got a new theme lol I was focused on something else


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> What the fuck did Layla just do?


That's what I was trying to figure out.:lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] the apron away.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ring Apron Fuckery right Der.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Layla should still be using "Not Enough For Me" or "Nasty Girl"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> When was the last good divas much?
> 
> I mean, seriously..


Right now


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Why is it seriously always a black ref that does the diva matches?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vickie is not impressed by this action.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That weave on Layla is way too long. She's too pretty for it.


She needs to wave that shit. Plus, utilize darker makeup to show off her eyes. Her blush makes her cheeks look overly strong. 

Wow, I feel gay for noticing all that.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So, Kaitlyn wins the battle Royal...the next week Natty gets a match with the Champ.

Seems legit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Upstate Scrappy said:


> 1. Was that a partial shoot by Punk? Lawler looked legitmately pissed.
> 
> 2. Layla looks damn good.
> 
> *3. How do I change the amount of posts that come up on one page*?


USER CP

EDIT OPTIONS


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Coles snide 'not the only one' comment :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Why can't Natalya just beat the shit out of her?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...So fucking sad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm at Layla's theme.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee what an exciting ending.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Right now


well to be fair this is the only diva's match that had chain wrestling in it in a while.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> Why is it seriously always a black ref that does the diva matches?


Seriously. TNA even has Devon's kids reffing the women's matches now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vickie should manage Natalya, and Natalya should dominate the division.

BOOK IT!

Please book it.

Please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that sucked.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

King she actually yawning over there....
Cole she aint the only one.. :lmao


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Usercp on the right side. The go to edit options. Scroll down.


Thank you sir.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Stu must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Why do they even bother if they're going to do things like this?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

She's yawning over there.

Cole: She's not the only one.

WTF!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

fpalm at the current state of the Divas division.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ziggler is going to cash in on Layla


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

dont give her a mic ever again


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> So, Kaitlyn wins the battle Royal...the next week Natty gets a match with the Champ.
> 
> Seems legit.


Uh... it makes perfect sense?

Kaitlyn v Layla at NoC


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Not that the Divas title is any more worthless....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Too bad Layla will dropped the belt to Katilyn


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Divas Champion? Nah, I'm not as important as Vickie."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla needs to speak to Naomi asap. Hell, she can even speak to Alicia about her weave.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Seriously. TNA even has Devon's kids reffing the women's matches now.


WWE just gives us Devon's kids' entrance theme and calls it Layla's.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My ears hate me right now for not muting Vickie. 

And yay! More verbal recapping!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

David Herro just chilling in the corner


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

And people bitch about divas being in male wrestler storylines.. look at this purgatory they'd be left in without it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

One of the few things I like about Cole is his willingness to absolutely shit on bad segments and matches.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Raw Journal Manager? Jericho's WW contract? What is this woman on?


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd drink Layla's dirty bath water, what a wee ride


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Can Vickie and Lawler go faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar away and never come back.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

hypocrite much?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Vickie's getting Xpac heat.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Vicki = heat magnet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god this bitch voice is too much. I'm tapping.:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Here comes Ziggler.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Why is it seriously always a black ref that does the diva matches?


Wasn't he the one that messed up the finish to Jericho vs. Big Show in a beat the clock challenge on RAW? I think he's being punished.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Vickie is just making me laugh


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

holy hell my ears


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

my god my ears


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is she bitching about this?? Ziggler won!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vickie is one of the best at drawing major heat...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Vickie screaming like this? Her promo work always seems so rushed, she needs to take her time.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler won, so why does she even care?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

and cue AJ..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please no AJ. Please Jesus.
And they are legit portraying AJ as a pre teen. :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Headphone users just died with her screeching.

Seriously someone shut her up!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is fucking hilarious


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love Vickie and all but I didn't understand a word of that.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh good, Vickie to have a feud with AJ. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I could do with subtitiles. Can't make out a single word Vickie's screeching at the moment. She seems even more fucking whiny than normal at the moment.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

...................


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck AJs theme as well.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Vickie with dat heat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The back of my brain is tingling. Jesus.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ and Vickie should fight. To the death. So we can be rid of one of them.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

best promo ever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> WWE just gives us Devon's kids' entrance theme and calls it Layla's.


I'm actually okay with that, because I'd like to think that their entrance music should really be something by Terence Trent D'arby.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

AJ


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ!!! YES!

Trolling Vickie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god.....*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Really Vickie, you think THAT was going to convince them?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP LIGHT IT UP


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> One of the few things I like about Cole is his willingness to absolutely shit on bad segments and matches.


Cole is seriously bearable these days. I don't mind him at all.

Also, AJ skipping again. And some YES chants!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Aj themesong hits.. Mute button incoming.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AJ + Vickie = Jesus, stop the pain.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

AJ's lookin' hot


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm dead serious, the more I see of AJ, the more annoying she gets.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

omfg. dat ass in those gray pants :mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like AJ as GM at all, she wears WAY too much clothing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So AJ & Vickie are going to feud over being the GM? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

If we're supposed to take AJ seriously, can we at least ditch the song?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear I would rather watch a promo with Hornswoggle, Khali, McGillicutty, and Cena in his 'fruity-pebble' persona for an hour, than listen to Vickie shouting for 10 minutes. Her voice is so fucking annoying.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

AJ yum!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

AJ just took bryans yes chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the fuck.....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damnnnnnn!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh shit. Now this AJ I could get into.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh em gee! She can screech when talking and have fans boo on que using a catchphrase. Greatest heel ever. /delusion


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CAT FIGHT. ROAR.

Man I hope she rips vicki'es top off or this cumulates into a bra and panties match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

catfight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

She flashed her thong.

Just saying.

I noticed that.

(Talking about AJ)


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I dig crazy chicks.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Vickie looked up like "dumb bitch missed her cue."

Thank God she didn't speak


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Crazy Bitch


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ears...bleeding....thank Jeebuz for AJ


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That. Worked. 
YES YES YES


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Just horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

........And every AJ mark just came.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn AJ bitched out Vickie real quick.:lmao

Nice to see Bryan's chant is now AJ's I guess.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

AJ/Vickie feud is what we *ALL* want to see..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AJ is so fucking hot omfg


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, I go to get some damn cereal, and the Divas' match is already over.

Seriously, either lengthen the matches or not have them at all.

This Special K is good though, totally worth it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

UNSAFE WORK ENVIRONMENT! UNSAFE WORK ENVIRONMENT!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This has to be the best Diva segment ever, and oh god Aj looks fucking sexy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

still shocked AJ was chosen to be GM and hate that somehow the Yes chants have moved on to her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AJ Lee

/Would bang


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ was pissed!*


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Pissed I missed his promo.  Damn


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

She stole Steph's pants suits, now she's going around slapping people

DAT SLAP BOTCH


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Arrive crazy bitch leave


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Where was Joey Styles when you needed him?

CAT FIGHT!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Vickie=OVER
AJ=OVER

Deal with that.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

AJ REALLY bopped her there.

Nice.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

So much spray tanner all over the ring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

She finally found a suit that doesn't look goofy on her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And her JC Penny pant suit is now ruined thanks to the self tanner on the mat from the previous matches.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The GM's just physically attacked one of the wrestler's managers for no reason?

Pure fuckery at it's finest. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

great, we're gonna get like 25 minutes of hhh highlights


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally! I've been waiting on AJ attack Vickie again. It's been long overdue.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao HHH Tribute today. It begins.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

YES RECAPS OF TRIPLE H'S CAREER WHO CALLED IT


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

yay lets show everyone how amazing triple h is


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HHH burrring RAW all night through flashbacks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Any video footage of HHH pretending to be a Connecticut Blue Blood?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple H finally getting the exposure he deservers. Good young talent this kid is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

An excuse to post videos to eat up time.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

A DX promo? Why?

Edit: Ah, I see, a HHH tribute to himself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OH GOD NOT MORE RECAPS!

THIS IS YOUR LIFE, HUNTER!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So we are going to get recaps of HHH history?
Great...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Vickie=OVER
> AJ=OVER
> 
> Deal with that.


Yes, sir.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

YAY recaps of 15 years ago!!!

Oh and also...it's been 35 minutes and I've watched all of RAW so far...is it just me or has nothing happened yet?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH segments all night? OH FUCKING NO!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Most controversial group of all time?

Dat hype machine Haitch is running.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay. I remember when DX did Black Face.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, we're controversial as fuck. 1/2 of us have kicked Stan. WUT? WUT?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH dick sucking time


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

AJ is those pants :O

Anybody else have serious trouble understanding Vickie?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, I go to get some damn cereal, and the Divas' match is already over.
> 
> Seriously, either lengthen the matches or not have them at all.
> 
> *This Special K is good though, totally worth it.*


GOAT cereal


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did they show X-Pac in black face? I'm surprised they decided to air.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is the point of this AJ/Vickie storyline?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I ain't fakin. You shoulda smelt what the Rock was bakin'.

They should not mix legit DX momemnts with born again Jeebus DX.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP RECAP.

HHH VS. LESNAR AT SURVIVOR SERIES.

RECAPRECAPRECAPRECAP


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I love the revisionist history that makes it so HBK was always Trips' sidekick.

I love it.

Love it.

Love.

It.

...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I love you Trip, but _come on_ Still love all that DX shit. Bar 09 of course.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Are wwe really doing this for Triple H I mean seriously? If he doesn't retire tonight and this is all just for him to say I will not quit I will be pissed


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

hopefully we get a HHH heel turn tonight, lol who the fuck am I kidding...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dx ruled the world ah memories..


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lolAJ is over because of Daniel Bryan's catchphrase. Fail.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So Ziggler got placed in the Smackdown MITB match, won the Smackdown MITB briefcase and yet it was the RAW General Manager that placed the stipulations on Jericho vs. Ziggler? Come on WWE...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

in case you missed the slap..here it is again...and again


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Fucking hell. Multiple HHH montages? Fuck this shit. Football time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If AJ and Vickie does not have a match what was the point of the segment??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> GOAT cereal


Great Grains says hello.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan can get anybody over lol.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah I popped for AJ...it happens.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

AhHHH, the happy place, why can't we go back!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, all signs point to a Vicky vs. AJ match down the road.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

you know he helps run the show when he gets his own recap


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Triple H finally getting the exposure he deservers. Good young talent this kid is.


Your signature is the gayest and greatest signature in the world.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> GOAT cereal


YES!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Korvin said:


> So Ziggler got placed in the Smackdown MITB match, won the Smackdown MITB briefcase and yet it was the RAW General Manager that placed the stipulations on Jericho vs. Ziggler? Come on WWE...


No, there was a WWE title MitB and a WHC mitb. Ziggler won the WHC one, there was no Raw vs. Smackdown.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Why are they betraying that shawn was HHH's sidekick? it was the otherway around wasn't it?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Why use footage with blurred WWF logo when they don't have to anymore?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

skip to the ring, steal a catchphrase, slap someone

oh gee, where have i seen that before?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

That last shot of HHH, I can't. :lol Can't they at least have a better one shown than that and the one for five-point preview?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> She stole Steph's pants suits, now she's going around slapping people
> 
> DAT SLAP BOTCH


Steph grew out of them and passed them on to a growing AJ.


NikkiSixx said:


> I love the revisionist history that makes it so HBK was always Trips' sidekick.


I know. They pretty much ignore the fact that he was HBK's lackey. 

According to revisionist history, Triple H was ALWAYS the leader of DX.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> GOAT cereal


I can get behind that to a certain extent, with Cinnamon Toast Crunch getting an honorable mention.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And guys are getting hard ons for a chick in a Chadwick's pant suit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punked Up said:


> YAY recaps of 15 years ago!!!
> 
> Oh and also...it's been 35 minutes and I've watched all of RAW so far...is it just me or has nothing happened yet?


Aside from Punk ripping Lawler... not really. But then I've also been working on some frames and haven't really been paying attention. Either way... that's bad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

totoyotube said:


> Why are they *betraying* that shawn was HHH's sidekick? it was the otherway around wasn't it?


betraying.......


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AJ looks yucky like Vickie. WHY MUST MILWAUKEE WITNESS THIS?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE
> Oh snaps @WWEAJLee ! So glad we don't room together anymore. #SleepingWithOneEyeOpen


-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are wwe really doing this for Triple H I mean seriously? If he doesn't retire tonight and this is all just for him to say I will not quit I will be pissed


Start getting angry now then.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> skip to the ring, steal a catchphrase, slap someone
> 
> oh gee, where have i seen that before?


I honestly dont remember.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Korvin said:


> So Ziggler got placed in the Smackdown MITB match, won the Smackdown MITB briefcase and yet it was the RAW General Manager that placed the stipulations on Jericho vs. Ziggler? Come on WWE...


Don't.. Just don't try. This is how it starts then this happens afterwards


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Triple H finally getting the exposure he deservers. Good young talent this kid is.


Yeah, I'm glad he goes over all the new talent, he's clearly cream of the crop


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

40 minutes in no tout? WTF


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

VRsick said:


> betraying.......



Portraying.

TBF it works better with betraying.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

HHH's illustrious career is going to come to a devastating halt. It almost brings a tear to my eye to see HHH go. That is what I will say when HHH actually retires in 20 years.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Great Grains says hello.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait for these Daniel Bryan segments


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

totoyotube said:


> Why are they betraying that shawn was HHH's sidekick? it was the otherway around wasn't it?


Everyone knows that HBK was the Virgil of the group. I mean...duh.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

lol didn't even know they were in milwaukee I might have went....probably not


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H recaps. What a surprise?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh no..........


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HHH isn't retiring is he? :hhh


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Old raw song just played in UK, lmao botch!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH/Lesnar for Survivor Series?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, comedy with pieces of shit actors.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is going to be awesome. Kane and Bryan is a hilarious bunch to put together.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is Charlie sheen in this skitZ.


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh this will be fun. I've been waiting for this lol.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Lawd :lol Here we go.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Great Grains says hello.


:shaq

YES! Anger Management session!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And guys are getting hard ons for a chick in a Chadwick's pant suit.


Word. And some of them were talking about AJ's ass and I barely saw anything. Some of these guys much watch the show with their dicks in their hands ready to fap.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't even hate on this because I miss these kinds of WWE segments so much.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Maven sitting next to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This will either be really funny or embarrassingly bad and crack inducing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

look out Doc..your wearing a tie


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

[email protected] GOatface!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

omg this is hilarious hahaha


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'M HANDSOME :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing_Cult said:


>


Great Grains > all other cereals, and unfunny comedians.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Triple Hemmorhoid was always Heart Attack Grandpa's sidekick. Does anyone remember when HHH was Terra Rizen?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL THE GOAT...


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

LMFAO Goatface


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

WTF am I watching?:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

WWE should make an entire show dedicated to anger management for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOL


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

THAT WAS FUCKING GOLD!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

rofl


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

He's very funny

"Don't touch me Herald"


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL. Daniel Bryan is great.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, Bryan is easily the ONLY guy in a meaningful angle right now, and he's not even working with other talent.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please let Ambrose be the missing person!!!! please please please!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Goddammit Harold!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HAHAHAH harold ftw


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

The guy said they were waiting for one more person. Part of me thinks Dean Ambrose. Just a little part. Must....not...get...sucked...in...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't lie. I used to hate Daniel Bryan, but lately I have to admit that I was wrong about this guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't AJ been in this class? She just beat the hell out of somebody just for saying something mean about her? 

This segment is modern day Eddie Murphy level comedy bad. 

"Don't Touch Me Harold" was funny though, lol.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOOL 'Don't touch me Howard' the way D Bry dropped that line.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't Touch Me Harold-Or I'll make your referee Divas matches like the other Black guy.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gives a flying fuck about Twitter and Touting?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I swear I fucking love Daniel Bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Even Lawler and Cole couldn't fake laugh at that. Going to be a rough night.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

In before kane shows up and brawls with bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That ginger in the audience is so bored.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That segment reminded me of the old WWE


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't take that shit D-Bry slap the shit outta that DAD!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is the GOAT. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Don't touch me Harold' :lol:lol


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Herald Undertaker

20-1


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"Don't touch me Harold" haha!

GIVE. ME. MORE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Bryan


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan looks pretty muscular compared to the average person, but I guess he's still a "bag boy".


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawler...prepare your anus.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dbry is amazing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's sad how a midcarder is carrying RAW these days.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> WWE should make an entire show dedicated to anger management for Daniel Bryan.


I would rather that for 3 hours than what we see for a half hour.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Noah's ark ..

a Goat in the play...

that would mean a shit ton of people.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never wanted someone to bust their ass more than I just did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh snap he's decided this is going down!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Just imagine he fell off that chair.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

please fall please fall please fall please fall please fall please fall


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

GOATFace.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This up and comer Lawler going over the WWE Champion.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lord, Jerry Lawler with the mic again.:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is pure GOLD.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryan screaming at that kid wearing the goat mask. :lmao AJ so had to set that up.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The crowd doesn't know any of these people.


Sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

#illthinkaboutit


I preferred Taker demanding respect over Punk. 

Its a shame noone knows those names Lawler mentioned.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

stop creaming over bryan smarks


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

no Macho Man reference.. fuck you Lawler.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

WELCOME TO RAWWW IS LAWLER


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...that anger management segment was so damn cheesy. Noah's Ark? Seems more like "how can we fit a GOAT reference in here?" It made no sense.

I did chuckle at the "Don't touch me, Harold" line, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because he likes to possibly bang 14 year olds.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

hardly any of the audience knows who Lawler is mentioning right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O brother..............


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Shouldn't AJ been in this class? She just beat the hell out of somebody just for saying something mean about her?
> 
> This segment is modern day Eddie Murphy level comedy bad.
> 
> "Don't Touch Me Harold" was funny though, lol.


1,000 Words. I shudder, I fucking shudder.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

omg how can people cheer lawler -_-


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk couldn't last in Memphis. Jeff Jarrett would have murdered him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

<3 Andy Kaufman


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No mention for his promo with Adam West? Pfffft.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No Lawler, you SEEK fun loving fourteen year olds.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawler: "BLAH BLAH BLAH, BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WTFWWE said:


> stop creaming over bryan smarks


Yea god forbid we enjoy some part of this show...

Get negged.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Koko B. Ware summoned the guts to stand up for somebody?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

You lying cunt Lawler, you hated Kaufman.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a question, how does Daniel Bryan have a physique like that on a vegan diet? Every other vegan I've ever run across haven't looked healthy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

45 minutes in..30 have been about the King's choice


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sad that these people didn't pop for those legends King mention.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I started watching Raw – Lawler was talking.
I come back to the show – Lawler is talking.

Has anything else actually happened?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match better happen


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Is thats,a piece of chewed gum sticked on the mic?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...but Drew Carey is in the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"I am a WWE Hall of Famer.."

So is Drew Carey.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk better bury Lawler in like 30 seconds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would lol my ass off if the Table had broken underneath Lawler's feet.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LAWLER SAID THE "D" WORD?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The King cursed? is that allowed?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PG Lawler just said "damn."


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

They really need to keep Lawler out of matches these days. It got sad a long time ago, now it's just getting pathetic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Lawler to win the belt and hold it til the Rumble and face The Rock for the title. 

Book it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk better BURY Lawler.......fpalm


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Yay a Lawler match. Can't wait.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Punk vs Lawler? Commercial? really? REALLY?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This up and comer Lawler going over the WWE Champion.


"Son that right there is a man"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait. Does this mean he is off commentary? YES!


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Daniel Bryan giving anyone else an old school Kurt Angle vibe?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

This young kid could really use the push against the champ.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll get teh shit kicked out of him and we never ever see him again... too think he used to be great at commentary *sigh*


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> No Lawler, you SEEK fun loving fourteen year olds.


Ba-zing!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i gotta admit, lawler cut a good promo. i like the seriousness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THANK YOU JERRY.

I legit thought they were going to keep having him say "he'll think about it".


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck, make it fast.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do they have to fucking throw Lawler in against every god damn heel WWE Champion!!??!? ARGGHGHGHE
{lppldqw
[ld
[qlw
[qklwfd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically he said "despite being the WWE Champion, you're a non motherfucking factor and I'll kick your ass because it will be extremely easy to do so."
Story of Punk's life this year.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Yea god forbid we enjoy some part of this show...
> 
> Get negged.



Shut up it was corny and crapppppppppppppppppp stfu and stop creaming over EVERY! bryan segement


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so we had to sit through his soliloquy for him to say...yeah, I'll fight you

:StephenA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan really is gold.....and VERY HANDSOME!*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The WWE Champion vs a washed up commentator. Yahoo.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm glad Jerry Lawler is getting a shot at Punk.

The kid could use some more experience in the main-event, a bit too green for my taste, but he definitely has a future. Ric Flair is his floor, and GOAT is his ceiling.

Book it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I love this new fresh talent in Jerry Lawler.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> No Lawler, you SEEK fun loving fourteen year olds.


#nailedit


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fight him for the title Lawler!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like, you go all week thinking you might just be a good person, and then you spend 3 hours on a Monday night wishing grievous bodily harm on an orange pensioner.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

no King on commentary :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good mic work from Lawler? #holyshit


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't even give a fuck that Jerry Lawler is wrestling another WWE Champion, he's LEAVING commentary! :mark: THANK GOD.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Lawler's 'tough' voice made laugh for some reason.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Do we really need this Lawler Punk shit?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You don't get in the WWE hall of fame unless you stand up lmao
Ohh my god
looks at Drew Carey unk2

Stop saying dumb shit and retire Jerry.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> I started watching Raw – Lawler was talking.
> I come back to the show – Lawler is talking.
> 
> Has anything else actually happened?


The rest of the time was just Lawler thinking about it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> I love this new fresh talent in Jerry Lawler.


I think he deserves a push.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hate all you want, that was a fine promo by Lawler.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Lawler to win the belt and hold it til the Rumble and face The Rock for the title.
> 
> Book it


(Y)

I'd pay to see it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTFWWE said:


> Shut up it was corny and crapppppppppppppppppp stfu and stop creaming over EVERY! bryan segement


HEY YOU, GET YOUR DAMN HANDS OFF HER.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk better bury Lawler in like 30 seconds.





HHHbkDX said:


> Punk better BURY Lawler.......fpalm


There's a better chance Lawler beats Punk clean with the Fist Drop of Death then that happening.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Who will be the last member of the anger management segment? Most likely Kane but would pop if it was Charlie Sheen or Mick Foley just because the billboard said have a nice day on it.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES YES YES no more commentary from lawler


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

totoyotube said:


> Why are they betraying that shawn was HHH's sidekick? it was the otherway around wasn't it?





Headliner said:


> According to revisionist history, Triple H was ALWAYS the leader of DX.



No, actually they dont and never once pushed that Shawn was the sidekick or that HHH was the leader. Its something you fans assume, because some of you have always been insecure about that since HHH rise and starpower post 2000. They have shown footage from 2006 DX and also footage from 1997 DX. 

To me, Shawn and HHH are kinda like Austin and the Rock. Rock surpassed Austin and became the bigger star but austin is considered bigger legend. Same way, HHH surpassed shawn and became a bigger star but shawn is considered the bigger legend. Its only a matter of your own perception.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

leon79 said:


> The rest of the time as just Lawler thinking about it


looooooooooool!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk Vs. Lawler-Sponsored by Supercuts and Just for Men.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Lawler4champ


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I think he deserves a push.



He could be a star!


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Lawler wrestles more often than JTG lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This match will not be a fight. It will be a slobberknocker!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> HEY YOU, GET YOUR DAMN HANDS OFF HER.


I think you got the wrong thread, McFly.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This show will all be worth it if a _pissed off_ Josh Mathews is on commentary when we get back from break.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

It's ashame Daniel Bryan persists with this YES/NO nonsense. He actually does have enough character to continue without it now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's a better chance Lawler beats Punk clean with the Fist Drop of Death then that happening.


If this were the AE, Punk would get distracted by Cena and Lawler would hit him with the belt to win. Crowd goes berserk.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice promo from Lawler, he was one of the best ever on the mic and can still do it. At least it was reality unlike that BS promo in the opening.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Defei said:


> No, actually they dont and never once pushed that Shawn was the sidekick or that HHH was the leader. Its something you fans assume, because some of you have always been insecure about that since HHH rise and starpower post 2000. They have shown footage from 2006 DX and also footage from 1997 DX.


You clearly haven't been paying attention for the last 6 years.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HHH and Lawler getting tv time. Finally a new wave of fresh and young talent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Lawler, stop saying you liked Kaufman! You're destroying kayfabe! Now how can I watch the interview with you two on Letterman and believe its real anymore?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FourWinds said:


> I have a question, how does Daniel Bryan have a physique like that on a vegan diet? Every other vegan I've ever run across haven't looked healthy.


Working out, supplements and the fact that wrestlers eat more than the average person let alone the average vegan.
Vegan doesn't mean emaciated.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Cena to interfere and lawler wins, watch you'll see


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

who does lawler think is the best in the world.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

It's clobberin' time!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay. Time for Cena to squash Miz.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Ugh.



RustyPro said:


> Cena to interfere and lawler wins, watch you'll see


Yep, that was my thought.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena early?? We won't have to see him later in the night? YAY!!!!!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So let me get this straight. If CM Punk fights Lawler it will be like "Ooh he's fighting a commentator" but when Cena beat down Michael Cole in the "match" they had and poured bbq sauce over him its ok. Punk should use that in his next promo.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena match in first hour? What the flying fuck!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

whaaaaa cena is not in the main event? :shocked:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

And here it comes the 10 time wwe champion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Cena going to do commentary now that Lawler's gone?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena vs Miz

Cena ain't main eventing y'all


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cena's match is this early? Wow.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The home of PBR? Murrica!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

"Home of...DVR?"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> This show will all be worth it if a _pissed off_ Josh Mathews is on commentary when we get back from break.


I just don't get how Josh can be so surprised at wrestlers being violent when he brings up their "aggressive nature" maybe four dozen times every match.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Inb4 Cena tries to get a cheap pop by praising the local sports team.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Working out, supplements and the fact that wrestlers eat more than the average person let alone the average vegan.
> Vegan doesn't mean emaciated.


They need to get the word out then. Lol.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You clearly haven't been paying attention for the last 6 years.


Yes I have and like I said, HHH surpassed shawn and became a bigger star. HHH became the forefront of DX. Its not something the company is pushing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> who does lawler think is the best in the world.


Joan Cenaaaa :westbrook2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN! HE'S THE FACE OF THE WWE!

And he does good work for Make A Wish. Mark out at your TV


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At one time didn't Lawler say on a talk show or something like that he hated Kaufman? Now he says he respected him?


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

at least Cena actually came out BEFORE the champion


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This could be a nice match. Could you please spare one fuck to make this a nice match, John?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really really hate his ramp schtick... it just comes off so... corny.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

UknowWho said:


> no King on commentary :mark:





TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't even give a fuck that Jerry Lawler is wrestling another WWE Champion, he's LEAVING commentary! :mark: THANK GOD.


silver lining, y'all. Get JM out there

Please Punk, take his old ass out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder how long it takes Cena to come up with those ultra witty remarks.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> who does lawler think is the best in the world.


Cena, of course! The best there is, the best there was, the best there -- what's the line?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

An exclusive interview with WWE Magazine from WWE employee Rey Mysterio? WHAT A FUCKING COUP!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

I hope one day he misjudges the timing of his run and just runs straight into the side of the fucking ring.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> Shut up it was corny and crapppppppppppppppppp stfu and stop creaming over EVERY! bryan segement


crap* shut* the* f*ck* up* every* Bryan* segment.*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ima go play a round of COD in my pc be back when cena match is over


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I actually forgot that Cena "isn't" that number one contender yet.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did over excited Lesnar fan get a year free on WWE tickets? 

And does he only have that one camo shirt?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Josh Matthews to replace Lawler, please.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is WWE THAT stupid whereas they're booking Cena as the "Home Town Boy" in Boston for NOC? He lives in Tampa.

He was booed literally out of the fucking building last July when Raw was at the TD Garden-and he was feuding with none other than CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time to job Mizzy!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WM rematch!!!! HELL YEAH!*


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

'Home of PBR' I'm sure Milwaukee is happy about that comment


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when they actually tried to put The Miz on Cena's level?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I came to job


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

dang. pushed back cena to wrestle in the first hour and face miz.

the IWC has gotta be appreciative about something!! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I just heard the lyrics "Paul Heyman, say my name" in Miz's theme song.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the acknowledgement, Cole.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This match is going to suck, not just bc Cena is going to stop Miz momentum but bc they got not chemistry.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

next week is the real deal on how they deal with Punk/Cena


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> HHH and Lawler getting tv time. Finally a new wave of fresh and young talent.


Calm the fuck down, you've been posting this crap over and over. You always need some starpower to give the show a big night feel for the casuals. Last time I checked Punk is all over the show from opening seg to last main event seg, so why the fuck are you complaining?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol so Cole is just going to talk to himself the entire match?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

/sigh

Why do they continue to make their mid-card champs lose all the time? Can't they have a storyline with someone actually wanting to be the champ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I keep laughing at the WWE mark plant in the front row to the right.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz vs Cena hmmm.Imagine if Miz gets a huge win here, I'm starting to like Miz as IC Champ more and more now!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Miz wins, I'll :mark: so bad.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Is WWE THAT stupid whereas they're booking Cena as the "Home Town Boy" in Boston for NOC? He lives in Tampa.
> 
> He was booed literally out of the fucking building last July when Raw was at the TD Garden-and he was feuding with none other than CM Punk.


Not only does he not live in Boston, he's from West Newbury. Thats basically New Hampshire.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the miz looks awesome as fuck now, is it happening..am I..am I becoming a miz mark?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Can we un-ban Orton's punt just for tonight so he can randomly punt Lawler and take him off TV for a couple of months?

_So if you could just go ahead and do that, that would be greaaat._


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This crowd is awful. Not even that much reaction for John Cena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

himwaetheface said:


> I hope one day he misjudges the timing of his run and just runs straight into the side of the fucking ring.


Pretty sure he has smacked his knee(s) off the apron before while sliding into the ring, lucky he didn't get hurt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> who does lawler think is the best in the world.


AJ.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Please dont squash the Miz. Hes being rebuilt as a credible upper carder and its going well. One Cena match could crush this.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Is WWE THAT stupid whereas they're booking Cena as the "Home Town Boy" in Boston for NOC? He lives in Tampa.
> 
> He was booed literally out of the fucking building last July when Raw was at the TD Garden-and he was feuding with none other than CM Punk.


yeah its stupid. I will be at NOC and help Booo him out of the building again.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So... if Cena is wrestling this early, I guess that means that HHH's promo is going to close the show since it can't be Punk.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup-can't wait to see the Hometown Boston Boy win the Title at NOC:


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

How many headlock takeovers are they gonna do!?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

hell yes, raw is in chi-town next week.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hardcore Holly could beat up both of these jobbers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Yup-can't wait to see the Hometown Boston Boy win the Title at NOC:


Good Lord, that looks like a startling amalgamation of John Cena and John Laurinaitis. And Randy Orton.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

It's nowhere near the close of the show and here's Cena. I suppose this means he'll be back to hang out on commentary during the (no doubt glorious and masterful) Punk/Lawler ME.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Bloody commercial. I may hate Cena but not THAT much


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A Hardcore Holly mark? I've officially seen everything.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> It's like, you go all week thinking you might just be a good person, and then you spend 3 hours on a Monday night wishing grievous bodily harm on an orange pensioner.


That man is so little he can make his own cop car :yodawg. That is what we call funny!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> AJ.


Oh my god, where is that from? :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Cena likes the Rays?

:kobe


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

here the spoiler..

King..piledriver to Punk...1...2...3...

W.F. kills itself


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mizar showing athleticism there..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> A Hardcore Holly mark? I've officially seen everything.


I'm not sure what you're referring to here, but I'd like to think that there's someone in the live crowd with a scale over their shoulder.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> It's nowhere near the close of the show and here's Cena. I suppose this means he'll be back to hang out on commentary during the (no doubt glorious and masterful) Punk/Lawler ME.


If Trips is gonna be on the show, you can guarantee he booked himself to be the ME promo. It's like a rule or something that Punk doesn't ME.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Defei said:


> No, actually they dont and never once pushed that Shawn was the sidekick or that HHH was the leader. Its something you fans assume, because some of you have always been insecure about that since HHH rise and starpower post 2000. They have shown footage from 2006 DX and also footage from 1997 DX.
> 
> To me, Shawn and HHH are kinda like Austin and the Rock. Rock surpassed Austin and became the bigger star but austin is considered bigger legend. Same way, HHH surpassed shawn and became a bigger star but shawn is considered the bigger legend. Its only a matter of your own perception.


Raw 1000 HBK clearly implied that Triple H was the leader of DX. He certainly was the verbal leader by being the most gifted speaker.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole doing okay on his own for now, wish somebody would come out to join him though. Another 2 hours on his own will be difficult, depending on when this Punk/Lawler match happens and if it even takes place.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> AJ.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao *dead*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> hell yes, raw is in chi-town next week.



Really?!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amber B said:


> AJ.


:troll


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cena rocking the Rays gear... Damnit now i have to give him props... Go rays!

Edit: 1000 th post 

:cena 
unk
:kobe


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh it's Josh


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Is WWE THAT stupid whereas they're booking Cena as the "Home Town Boy" in Boston for NOC? He lives in Tampa.
> 
> He was booed literally out of the fucking building last July when Raw was at the TD Garden-and he was feuding with none other than CM Punk.


Promoting him as from Boston (West Newbury) for a show in Boston that he's main eventing sells a shit load more tickets than saying he's from Tampa. 

And honestly how many people, not just smarks people in general, do you think know or car where he actually lives?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Boondox is the crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Josh Matthews on commentary ah yeah!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JOSH JOSH JOSH JOSH JOSH


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Smackdown is Raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

NO LAWLER ON COMMENTARY!!! YES YES YES!!!!

Lawler having a match....boooo.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd lmao if Kane goes Heidenreich on Matthews.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JOSH ON COMMENTARY. My fucking night is made.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

It would be great for HHH's main event promo to get interrupted by Punk giving him a GTS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And to think Miz was in the MAIN-EVENT of Mania 27.:lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hopefully Lawler gets put out of commission by Punk so we can get him off commentary. Josh Matthews isn't great, but he's miles ahead of King.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Would have loved Regal to commentate.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i thought the whole point in WWE is to be the champ. Isnt Punk the Best in the World seeing how he is WWE champ.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

wrestlingincs reporting there is a steel cage above the ring btw.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why does this match feel as weird as it does?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Josh and Cole are so much better ahhhh


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PLEASE let Josh snap at some point. Perhaps deliver a moonsault to a downed competitor in a post-match interview gone awry.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Love how Cole didn't even mention DiBiase's "The Marine II" :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Josh is refreshing to hear instead of crappy Lawler.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ads, ads, ads and more ads. Next up HHH This Is Your Life video.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Working out, supplements and the fact that wrestlers eat more than the average person let alone the average vegan.
> Vegan doesn't mean emaciated.





Twisted14 said:


> Cole doing okay on his own for now, wish somebody would come out to join him though. Another 2 hours on his own will be difficult, depending on when this Punk/Lawler match happens and if it even takes place.


Careful with that shit, Fella might decide to walk out and have a seat.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Cole still has that hard-on for Miz?

Shame.

Also, the first Marine was honestly not that bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk chant and he's nowhere around...nice..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I miss when Matt Stryker did commentary


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Decent match so far


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Is WWE THAT stupid whereas they're booking Cena as the "Home Town Boy" in Boston for NOC? He lives in Tampa.


Tampa:

But anyway WWE always do that, they billed Jericho from Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada for years while ignoring the fact that Jericho has been living in Tampa,FL since 2002. The same with Edge and Christain who both reside in Tampa but both get billed from Canada.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wasn't Ted Dibiase Jr. in the second Marine film?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Moz and Cena have no chemistry. 

And don't let the Moz meme fade away like you geeks did with the Otunga pictures


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena needs to get that headlock back on.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena calling spots :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The "Cena Sucks" guys sound like they don't even care. They're only doing it because of the "Let's Go Cena" chants.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tha_Frost said:


> wrestlingincs reporting there is a steel cage above the ring btw.


Could be something but also just could be there for the dark match, whatever it may be.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrestling reality is shattered when Miz does his pussy moves and expects a 3 count on Cena. Has he ever watched a match.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> It would be great for HHH's main event promo to get interrupted by Punk giving him a GTS.


You think WWE is smart enough to pull that off?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone else hear/see Cena call that spot?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That fake ass looking STF. He's gotta stop.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Already better than their Mania match.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tha_Frost said:


> wrestlingincs reporting there is a steel cage above the ring btw.


If true, that could be for the dark main event.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat ddt!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

man Miz. vs Cena matches really are yawnfest


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler like sell by Cena on the ddt.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shit I would get happy if a Diva would kick Cena's ass..enter Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> AJ.


Flair's post WWE career has been one of the saddest things to observe in wrestling history.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ugh, John. Why does he even work Raws if he's not going to fucking try in the ring?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..Cena is actually selling for Miz?

That's why this match feel weird.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Am I the only one watching this for Daniel Bryan anger management vignettes alone? 

Lawler Punk doesnt do it for me and I couldn't care less about a HHH promo going through his achievements for 20 minutes.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Also, the first Marine was honestly not that bad.


Oh yes it was. Officially one of the shittiest movies I've ever seen. I was stupid enough to buy it on DVD when it was first released fpalm


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

A tribute to the great Matt Hardy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Da F was that????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoyK said:


> Oh my god, where is that from? :lmao






You are welcome.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

IIIII CAN SLAP A TORNADO!

SIDE EFFECT!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ROCK BOTTOM!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz with a Rock Bottom?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Miz just do a Side Effect? 

Waiting for Five Moves of Doom. A Cena match can't end until that happens.

EDIT: And just as I type that, Cena does the Five Moves of Doom to win, lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AA in 3...2...1...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

5 moves of doom.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The "Cena Sucks" guys sound like they don't even care. They're only doing it because of the "Let's Go Cena" chants.


You can't really blame them. You know who is going to win this match. There isn't any suspense to it at all. You have Cena who is basically the modern day Hogan against a guy who they haven't made to be a wrecking machine.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Shoulder block here comes cena this crowd is electric.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cena wins *Snore*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Later Miz.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SUPER DUPER FINISH! I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Miz looked awesome. Best shape of his career, he's improved so much it's unreal. He's making this a really good match.

Do people ever learn than after Cena does 2 shoulder blocks, don't swing for his head?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it over?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I assumed the the Matt Hardy tribute would have been a grapevine.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to make the IC champ look weak...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yayyyyy Cena wonnnn!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What?! He won!!!??
How did that happen?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BERRIED. lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

And there we go. AA.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOL

That just happened


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

is he the intercontinental champ now or what?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena is a beast!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ToxieDogg said:


> Oh yes it was. Officially one of the shittiest movies I've ever seen. I was stupid enough to buy it on DVD when it was first released fpalm


It's great for drinking games, though! It'll get ya DRUNK!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh we just saw the 5 moves of doom in consecutive order!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena winz.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok Miz is a jobber. Only jobbers lose after moves of doom.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Like we didn't know Miz would lose and Cena would win.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Now THAT's how you build up Miz as a credible IC champ! fpalm :cuss:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man. I already forget that match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> AA in 3...2...1...


:lmao called it.

Fucking burried. Pathetic..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match was 100x better them WM27


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And the IC champ is made to look like crap.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

WTF Y DID THEY BURY MIZ??


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Oh yes it was. Officially one of the shittiest movies I've ever seen. I was stupid enough to buy it on DVD when it was first released fpalm


You and me both.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz got annihilated. :lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Typical Cena match. Miz does 95% of the offense, Cena does 5 moves and wins. Classic.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

CENA WON


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Five. Moves. Of. Doom.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ugh, fuck you, Cena. Just fuck you. Try and give a shit at Night of Champions.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena certainly needed a win over the Intercontinental Champion to establish his credibility..


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena match = copy and paste finish.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is AJ tweeting? Is she using her Girl Talk phone?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

ToxieDogg said:


> Oh yes it was. Officially one of the shittiest movies I've ever seen. I was stupid enough to buy it on DVD when it was first released fpalm


Have you seen 12 Rounds? That turd makes The Marine look like Die Hard.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Matt Hardy style Side Effect/Rock Bottom from Miz.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena thinks he is ending Raw right now haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess it will be a steel cage match then.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Why feed Miz to Cena? Being IC champ means shit ...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

#steel cage


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! They actually gave legitimate choices this time!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh and there you have it.

#WWECage


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why do they even bother with this fake voting bullshit?

The choice that the fans would actually choose is always so obvious and it never wins.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well there you go, that's why there's a cage.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

There's a cage above the ring!

VOTE IF YOU WANT A CAGE MATCH!

Oh jeeze, what will win?!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Are those actual stipulations in a poll I see? Jeez.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

#WWECage


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd like a tables match with Lawler going through 4 tables. Wrapped in barbed wire. On fire.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Could be something but also just could be there for the dark match, whatever it may be.


Or, they were gearing up for that RAW Active match. Steel Cage is an option.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I would rather see a No DQ match, Cage...no top of the Cage match I'm not happy!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So that's what the cage is for.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

#shitinacrownmatch


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

More stroking Triple H's ego.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the FUCK is Lawler going to be in a steel cage match? :lmao.....


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Would rather see a tables match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jerry vs Punk No dq cena interferes and king wins.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

No Dq match pls :troll


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got in. Missed the first hour. Any good?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

i want a tables match


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Giant neon arrows points to the Cage

VOTE FOR #THIS


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

You guys do realize they use the Cage in dark matches often?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't even go on twitter, fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

RIP Trips, he's dead right? With all these promos you'd think he was.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Have you seen 12 Rounds? That turd makes The Marine look like Die Hard.


Yeah, I only downloaded that one though, wasn't going to get burned paying to watch a Cena flick again.

Fool me once, shame on you...fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These packages/promos make me appreciate Taker so much more. His career has been over about 10 times already but he doesn't self suck. I don't mind HHH but come on now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL Tables match...Cage match...No DQ match...something doesn't belong.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Who is this Triple H is he debuting tonight...lol.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tuned in half-way through the Cena/Miz match to hear the announcers talking about whether it's the end for Triple H, now we're getting a video package about his career? Come on man...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

steel cage match will win the fan vote in the main event.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHH isn't important enough for a recap every 15 minutes.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it just me or is Josh pretty quiet on commentary? I could picture Vince screaming in his ear saying 'Yelp like a girl MORE GOD DAMNIT!'


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep I called the cage above the ring..who wants to touch me.I SAID WHO WANTS TO TOUCH ME!

On a side note Josh Matthews looks like hes came from a high school prom. Young looking fuck. Give me a shot of your fountain of youth Josh.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually they might as well make it all 3 now that I think about it. Tables/Cage/No DQ match all in one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> “@DomsWildThings: C'mon @JohnCena you were #themarine. But wait #themiz is #themarine2 This is confusing!!” Not as confusing as LOST, pal.


lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ho ho inc said:


> Who is this Triple H is he debuting tonight...lol.


Yeah, there's a ton of buzz about this kid. I personally think he could be a main eventer in a year's time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH HHH HHH HHH Punk/Lawler HHH HHH HHH Twitter HHH HHH HHH

We get it. HHH is great. It's been a long and overbearing career for him.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I bet Triple H is in the production truck doing that.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I can only imagine when they release the Triple H DVD...They could fill up a whole disk on these video packages that just verbally blow Trips.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> LOL Tables match...Cage match...No DQ match...something doesn't belong.


Jerry Lawler.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn I wish Ziggler would cash in tonight


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Actually they might as well make it all 3 now that I think about it. Tables/Cage/No DQ match all in one.


Wait are they gonna turn round and try and claim all 3 choices got the exact same amount of votes?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH is retiring.......1 hour and 30 minutes later.........


HHH: I WILL NOT QUIT I WILL COME BACK I AM THE GAMEEEE THE ONLY ACTUAL WRESTLER ON THIS ROSTER BLIND PEOPLE CAN WRESYLE BETTER THAN THE REST OF THE GUYS IN THE BACK :hhh


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Terra Ryzing debuting in WWE soon I see. He could do wonders here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheamus + Orton vs DZ and ADR should be fucking awesome.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

More D-Bry.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Tha_Frost said:


> Yep I called the cage above the ring..who wants to touch me.I SAID WHO WANTS TO TOUCH ME!
> 
> On a side note Josh Matthews looks like hes came from a high school prom. Young looking fuck. Give me a shot of your fountain of youth Josh.


I think a sample from his fountain of make up would do the trick


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE!!!!!!!

.......probably Kane though.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

my god I love Bryan and these moments


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good actors...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This skit again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am waiting for The Incredible Hulk to walk in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its amazing how Lawler gets more opportunities to be in matches with the wwe champ than most wwe superstars... :no:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahahaha Daniel Bryan moment.

AHAHAHA KANE = AJ'S BOYTOY THAT'S FUNNY.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Daniel should just pull a Martin Lawrence and tell him to sit his dumbass down.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

At least there's no TOUTING.

Edit: FUCK!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

lolKane


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Was...was that Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell with it. GO LAWLER! *runs for cover*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. The fact that Bryan isn't afraid at all. He's just pissed that Kane is there.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kane and Bryan there, hahaha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why does the black chick have to look like she just rolled out of bed?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

SAVE_US.SLATER


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh..was that just a pop for Slater?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

What?!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES, HEATH SLATER!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY SOMETHING I CAN BE INTERESTED IN ON THIS FUCKING SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I called Kane walking in on the session when I saw the first segment, but that was great.


----------



## DARKCYDE (Aug 24, 2012)

Just noticed something.
Is the black guy in the anger management skits Scorpio Sky, aka Mason Andrews?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's ginger jobbin time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOLLLLLLL AHAHAHAHA KANE.

One man band time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is just gold... about the only reason I'm still watching right now.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Kane just got done welding, that's why he's late.

My new favorite wrestler just walked in.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I got a strange feeling this thing is gonna end with Bryan and Kane teaming up and winning the tag titles.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane going to anger management like a boss


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ONE MAN BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Slater!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol

Also lol at people saying it would be Dean Ambrose

(secretly deep down I hoped for the same but I wasn't expecting it)


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Slater = gawd


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The show just got good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What do you mean, "you people?"

That guy isn't there for anger management. He's just there to weld some shit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ok now a segment hasn't made me laugh that hard in a while, this raw is been good tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'M JUST ONE MANNNNNNNN, GOAT TIME.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Seriously, _The Marine_ doesn't try to be something its not.

Its a simple action flick, no deep plot, and its not like it tried to be smart.

Didn't make anything too elaborate.

Because of that, I can't honestly call it a crock of shit, since the way it was directed, it didn't have much of a ceiling anyway.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG these D bryan segments are hilarious


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Kane


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

One Man Band babaaay!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That blonde chick's reaction to Kane was the greatest thing ever.

I bet she ends up pregnant by the end of anger management class.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heath Slater talks like he got boogers.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I hate this Tout bullshit


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> At least there's no TOUTING.


spoke to soon...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*

@ Kane


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> At least there's no TOUTING.


just a weeeeee bit too soon for that comment. hahahaha 

Save_Us.Slater


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Slater causing forum crashes and shit... 

Why doesn't slater have his own smiley damnit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now Heath Slater. It's like getting kicked in the balls repeatedly this show.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Slater, the GOAT.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Slater is gonna lose to Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Slater's new gimmick going to be that he wins via outside interference all the time? 

Claudio & Aksana to interfere.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Kane is such a boss.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I heard on twitter Lawler and Punk will have a cage match


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Whats this weird mullet Santino's donning? looks fucking awful


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Heath Slater talks like he got boogers.


He looks like a booger.

(Wow, I sound like a five year old.)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DARKCYDE said:


> Just noticed something.
> Is the black guy in the anger management skits Scorpio Sky, aka Mason Andrews?


I was just about to ask that. I think it is.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And now Heath Slater. It's like getting kicked in the balls repeatedly this show.


Fuck you, Slater is GOAT


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Askana to cost Satino the match.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

slater vs santino - most pointless match of the decade


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Daniel should just pull a Martin Lawrence and tell him to sit his dumbass down.







:lmao

one of my favorite all time movies


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan has zero fear of Kane. He's such a bad ass! :yes:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Talk about a guy that needs a ass whopping to have a long...long...long....long break from WWE.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol that was actually kinda funny


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why can't you, josh? Jericho did it against Goldberg.

:lmao :lmao fucking Cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Slater is legitimately the only thing I have left on this show. I will enjoy every second.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

wtf is up with santino's hair?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOOL ONE MAN BAND!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Copper bollocks for the win.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm on the Bandwagon ...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WWE must pay damn well for guys like Slater and Santino to put with the bullshit they make them do.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

"boring" chants, omg


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Boring chants.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Boring chants!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Great use of Kane for these anger management meetings. This could become more entertaining than the actual wrestling, if not already. 

On a side note - Slater punching Santino while dancing ruled.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I hearing "Boring" chants? :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Welp, time to find something to make me laugh.

Scott Steiner promos on Youtube here I come!


PS: The steiner smiley got removed. I call hijinks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck this crowd.

Well, maybe they were just practicing for the Triple H promo later. But still.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Boring chants lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Boring chants. Well deserved.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Fuck you, Slater is GOAT


Sorry, I can't take a ginger with bitch tits seriously.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

boring chants! :lmao
Should be going on the whole night!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Boring, Boringggg.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Boring chants? Stupid ass crowd knows nothing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boring chants


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Them boring chants


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Harold from bryans therapy sessions should be his manager for lols


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The one piece missing from the Heath Slater jigsaw is this piece: close-up shots of him singing his own theme song out-of-tune during his entrance. Make it happen, Cap'n Cameraman.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Boring chants :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy shit Santino is ruining this match, poor slater


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> wtf is up with santino's hair?


That rat tail he's rocking needs to fuck off back to 91.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Is Heath perfectly fine with Jobbing?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Aksana :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This show needs more Bryan.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got home and the first thing I hear on TV is "BORING!" :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

santino botched, he turned the cobra before her music hit


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm loving Heath, but I'm all for chanting BORING during a Santino match.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! I'm not sure which one is lamer...Santino or Slater


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Seducing Santino?

Dat aint PG.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

And now the match just gets weird *sarcasm*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sorry, I can't take a ginger with bitch tits seriously.


Gotta love discrimination.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm The fuck was that??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

After the boring chant, Santino said something to Slater when he went to cover him.

What was it?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This is what happens when a stoppable force collides with a movable object...


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

What. The. Fuck. Did. I. Just. Watch.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Slater bumping like a champ. Too bad it's against Santino.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Enough with this stupid cobra shit... now it's beyond stupid. And even more stupid.. god.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Aksana is really hot.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You just chanted "boring" at him. You fuckers don't deserve the Cobra.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The cobra wants to get in Aksanas throat if you know what I mean


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How fucking stupid. I wish they would stick this dumb Cobra shit on Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Cobra with a mind of its own!" 

WWE....what? WHAT?!?!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

What........the......fuck.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

:StephenA Santino over Slater 

But GODAMN Aksana


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slater can't even win with this stupid ass storyline going on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the dumbest story right now. can Rikishi run over Santino or something


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you fucking serious...? I..I..Ugh. :fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Most everyone's cobra gets excited when Aksana shows up.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

this storyline is so pathetic :lmao

Atleast aksana looked hot.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Slater's win streak is over.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fuck the cobra.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Aksana is sexy ...glad she was on ... thank you based god.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't heard Aksana's jazz music in a while.

And it turns out the Cobra has a mind of its own. This whole time, Santino has been shoving his fist up its ass.

Poor snake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tapping out. Housewives of NY, ftw.
Santino has downs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Josh and Cole can't even take this.....


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Soooo that puts Sin Cara below Santino right?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Aksana mmmmmmmmm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Isn't Askana Russian? So an Russian and an Italian talk about a need for subtitles..lol.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

WHAT'S WITH YOU WWE WITH THE PORN MUSIC THIS IS A PG SHOW!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Shit like that makes me question why I watch Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am face palming right now

Jesus never wanted this to happen.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wha-?

This show fucking kills me. They're just making it up as they go along, they have to be. :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHA AKSANA.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Aksana mmmmmmmmm


Hell yeah. She's hot.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heath Slater just jobbed to a horny sock puppet.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay! Santino won! Cmon cobra keep your head in the match from now on!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is ridiculous they might as well have santino have a match against his own arm at Wrestle Mania


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sad Cesaro didn't show up during that


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> Fuck the cobra.


I think that's the angle


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone else think that that Cobra represents Santino's...manhood? It has a mind of its own, its attention is unwillingly diverted every time the eastern European woman with huge tits is around...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

SoupMan Prime said:


> This is the dumbest story right now. can Rikishi run over Santino or something


"I did it for the people."


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Santino's cobra = Al Snow's head. Same thing, getting distracted by women.

That said, Aksana looks like a meth head.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they end that storyline with cobra soon


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

sinnica said:


> What. The. Fuck. Did. I. Just. Watch.


Magic..pure fuckin' magic.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Trips is obviously not retiring. It's gonna be HHH vs Brock round II :lol:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

People complaining about this Cobra storyline...

Would you like the WWE to resurrect SANTINA?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

This is why I watch RAW by myself, save myself the embarrassment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So Slater can beat Doink the clown but can't beat Santino... ok then


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Have a feeling HHH may be a big time player in he future. Thankfully WWE is starting to develop his character by giving him much needed Tv time to get over.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Instead of telling us what's coming up after the break they insist on telling us (yet again) that Triple H will address the WWE universe "tonight".

So many things just make me wonder about who is responsible for running the show fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Instead of telling us what's coming up after the break they insist on telling us (yet again) that Triple H will address the WWE universe "tonight".
> 
> So many things just make me wonder about who is responsible for running the show fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckley said:


> People complaining about this Cobra storyline...
> 
> Would you like the WWE to resurrect SANTINA?


Only for a 'Mania match against Hervina Wippleman.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm getting tired of commercials that use babies.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

So...we technically don't know what HHH if considering retirement or not right? So...why do they keep showing video packages of him?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Santino's storyline is basically about his penis. ISN'T THIS WHAT YOU ALL WANTED?!? ATTITUDE ERA!!11 FUCK PG!111


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Does anyone else think that that Cobra represents Santino's...manhood? It has a mind of its own, its attention is unwillingly diverted every time the eastern European woman with huge tits is around...












you're reaching bro


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


>


This is the blurst Raw ever.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Haven't heard Aksana's jazz music in a while.
> 
> And it turns out the Cobra has a mind of its own. This whole time, Santino has been shoving his fist up its ass.
> 
> Poor snake.


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want the guys from the Sonic commercials to curb-stomp that Just for Men Goatee baby. 

Book It.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Instead of telling us what's coming up after the break they insist on telling us (yet again) that Triple H will address the WWE universe "tonight".
> 
> So many things just make me wonder about who is responsible for running the show fpalm


HHH? :hhh


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

There was a commercial for John Morrison two minutes ago....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> Have a feeling HHH may be a big time player in he future. Thankfully WWE is starting to develop his character by giving him much needed Tv time to get over.


Give him 5 months and he can easily be a contender for the WWE title. He deserves the push. Hopefully WWE doesn't drop the ball.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Instead of telling us what's coming up after the break they insist on telling us (yet again) that Triple H will address the WWE universe "tonight".
> 
> So many things just make me wonder about who is responsible for running the show fpalm


:vince :vince2


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Daniel Bryan's segment was incredible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Buckley said:


> People complaining about this Cobra storyline...
> 
> Would you like the WWE to resurrect SANTINA?


So that's our only two choices?

Vince: "You have to decide between an angle with Santino cross-dressing or a sock puppet."

Random writer: "But what about a simple battle for the belt?"

Vince: "You're fired."


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Just watched a RAW from '98 with Al Snow looking to hit his opponent with Head, but Head get's distracted by IIRC, Debrah (or Terri.. can't remember). Fast forward, same thing. It was probably just as dumb to the smarks then as Santino's cobra is now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love WWE. "DID YOU KNOW OUR APP WAS DOWNLOADED MORE THAN A BUNCH OF OTHER APPS. ISN'T THAT COOL?"


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So Slater can beat Doink the clown but can't beat Santino... ok then


Implying Doink is on an higher level than Santino


Lmao

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So that's our only two choices?
> 
> Vince: "You have to decide between an angle with Santino cross-dressing or a sock puppet."
> 
> ...


No thats not the only choice... What I'm saying is, it could be A LOT worse than his sock puppet symbolizing his dick.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fatass Clay...
Save_Us.Sandow


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brodus Clay...

Please job to Sandow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And now these two fucking idiots on the mic that can't even say a single word normally.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Naomi is wrestling now right?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, now we know why they didn't plug what was coming up after the break.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't wait until they drop this damn Funkafatfuck gimmick.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Funkasasrus is here to save us from boredom


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should have Snoop crip walk to this.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

for goodness sake, santino vs slater...now brodus clay. This show is going no way!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know which girl it is that does Clay's intro, but her voice is obnoxious. Not Vickie Guerrero bad...but bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The audience tapped out an hour ago.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Brodus Clay makes me question why the fuck am I awake watching this shit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope Sandow ends this fat sack'o poop...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought wwe dropped this shit


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SHUCKY DUCKY!
QUACK!
QUACK!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

thats the problem with wwe. We get Ryback, Santino and Clay all in one night so close to eachother. squash after squash mixed with stupid comedy.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the secondary Raw theme, it's Shinedown right? I've only heard one or two of their tracks and I like this one they use on Raw.

And hopefully Sandow has something to do with this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll bet the WWE app doesn't have classic Chris Benoit clips though.... :troll


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Did You Know?
Those aren't hi-hats in Brodus Clay's entrance theme, it's actually the collective sound of remote controls all across the globe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so fucking ugly. He's probably a real nice guy too and I feel bad now.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be happy when this gimmick is ... extinct.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Save us Sandow...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mathews is so much better than Lawler.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Brodus is sick of this crap.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if Brodus and the funkettes ever gets stopped by the cops for looking like a pimp and two hookers.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The audience tapped out an hour ago.


And yet RAW hasn't released the hold yet. Time for a DQ.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sin Cara to botch his entrance


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Insane pop for Sin Cara.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

We need people to produce some Sin Cara comics.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And the crowd doesn't give a fuck. I think Lawler thinking about it ruined them.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought for a minute the Brodus was wrestling Sin Cara. That would've made sense.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sin Cara and Brodus Clay? A tag Team


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, nobody gives a shit about Sin Cara.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Whoa, the old version of Sin Cara's theme. Interesting.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

This will be interesting....


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Clay/Sin Cara tag team? Legit.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

get ready for botchamania


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

No they wont cheer you, Sin cara. hurry up to the ring and botch already so we can move along.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit. It got so quiet when Sin Cara's music hit you could here all the Cheese in Wisconsin aging.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandow pop!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Rhodes and Sandow tag team :mark: only good thing about the match.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Calling it. Cody Rhodes interferes, costs Sin Cara the match


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cara getting dat Brian Christopher reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the worse part is Brodus is still more over then Mistico. In what world did you ever think that was going to happen?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank God for Sandow. Guess this means his partner will be Rhodes.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Listen to the crowd!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddd.........no one cares about Sin Cara. Hahaha:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Hallelujah It's Sandow :mark:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sin Cara is wasted.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rhodes and Sandow vs Cara and Clay? Oh hoho


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

time to cream yourself iwc


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Naomi and Cameron wearing less clothes pleases me greatly.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooray it's Sandow!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Save us Sandow


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoa check out that pop for Sin Cara.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Just watched a RAW from '98 with Al Snow looking to hit his opponent with Head, but Head get's distracted by IIRC, Debrah (or Terri.. can't remember). Fast forward, same thing. It was probably just as dumb to the smarks then as Santino's cobra is now.


Nah, Head was awesome. And Al played his crazy character to perfection. His late 98 entrances when the crowd was full of merchandise head they were giving and going crazy with it was money every time. I remember Rock giving Head a People's Elbow one time lol.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Did they boo Brodus?! :mark

And pop for Sandow :mark


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Sandow is pure banter.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow still fighting Clay fpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

WWE treats their upcoming promos like movie adverts, running them ad infinitum.. only nothing they're going to do is worthwhile. And I really wish Trips would fuck off.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

THE INTELLECTUAL SAVIOR IS HERE TO TELL THE UNWASHED MASSES WHO THEY NEED TO FOLLOW.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

#martyr


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Sandow putting over Rhodes there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sandow/Rhodes for Tag Team Champs.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Nvm. I haven't been paying much attention tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, Sandow looks like he is cupping someone's scrotum with the way he holds that mic.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I miss the penis coat.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cody!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Girth.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

and finally rhodes is on raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Easily the worst roster in years.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cody is boring.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sandow/Rhodes for Tag Team Champs.



Amen to that, this can be huge :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Look! The future of the WWE side by side :mark


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sandow and Rhodes would actually be an awesome tag team.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Girth? That's not PG.v


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Insane pop for Sin Cara.


:lmao fucking love this guy


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

A Sandow/Rhodes tag team is a team I can get behind.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

We now have a a dancing fatass, a botch machine, a nightmare and a martyr. Jericho, please save us some time soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Cody. Goes from a long IC title reign to this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Does Sin Cara even understand a fucking word Cody Rhodes is saying? :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They gotta get R-Truth out there tonight at some point. Whats Up Green Bay!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnsbgTcy9MQ


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandow and Rhodes in a tag team! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Horrible lines from Cody. This is the guy that knocked it out of the park with his Christian promo only weeks ago.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rhodes better be going over Sin Cara in this feud or I will have lost the remaining faith I have in the WWE.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Easily the worst roster in years.


1995 and Kevin Nash with dat 1 year title run would like a word with you.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Rhodes better be going over Sin Cara in this feud or I will have lost the remaining faith I have in the WWE.


The fact that you still have faith shows how much of a masochist you are.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh look we have the future of the company vs the future "future endevoured"... :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Poor Cody. Goes from a long IC title reign to this.


Poor Cody?

He went from IC champion to tag teaming with Sandow!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Poor Cody. Goes from a long IC title reign to this.


He must have pissed someone off. My guess it was him failing the drug test (if that rumor is true).


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Easily the worst roster in years.


Worst of all time.

Would be interesting if the HHH promo is the main event.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Does Sin Cara even understand a fucking word Cody Rhodes is saying? :lol


Makes me think of the Mexicans on South Park.

"Que?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jblvdx said:


> 1995 and Kevin Nash with dat 1 year title run would like a word with you.


Not at all. Diesel, HBK, Razor, Bret and Owen Hart, Bulldog, Yoko, Sid, Bam Bam, 1-2-3 Kid, Ahmed Johnson > This.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Worst of all time.
> 
> Would be interesting if the HHH promo is the main event.


He will. Jerry vs. Punk can't main event both because it's Punk (lol) and because it wouldn't fit into his entire angle.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Worst of all time.
> 
> Would be interesting if the HHH promo is the main event.


Considering the alternatives at this point, I can't see it ending any other way.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Those shorts the Funkettes have on........:ass


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like how Cameron and Naomi are in Rhodes/Sandow's corner.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ever notice the heel tag team is almost always in the corner away from the ramp?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Missed a part of Raw, what happened so far?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cody eating a pin from Brodus. Holy shit.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yeah this is special (not really) and all, but if I had nuts, I would briefly consider giving one to see an actual tag team division featured over randomly paired whoevers each week.

No, forget that. This show isn't worth sacrifice. It isn't even worth my time tonight. I`m not one to sit here every week saying This is terrible!!! Why am I watching??? Worst show EVER!!!!!, but I have no idea why I'm sitting here on this particular night, still watching. I'm serious. I have no clue why I haven't gone to bed.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Brodus Clay.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You cant be serious....lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Not at all. Diesel, HBK, Razor, Bret and Owen Hart, Bulldog, Yoko, Sid, Bam Bam, 1-2-3 Kid, Ahmed Johnson > This.


Don't include Ahmed Johnson in that list.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well of course that happened.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

UGH..

That would of been such a good win for Rhodes/Sandow.

::sigh::


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandow and Cody loses duh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shitty match, shitty result. 

Sin Cara and Brodus dancing with kids? fpalm.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Buckley said:


> I like how Cameron and Naomi are in Rhodes/Sandow's corner.


Cameron and Naomi to turn heel.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, Brodus needs a dietician. The human body was not designed to jiggle that way in those spots.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jog on Clay. Tosser.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

fpalm I have no words for what happened...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the wwe special. Book young talent great, have them win singles title, then bury them for months. Then ppl wonder why they cant create new stars at all.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

VRsick said:


> Ever notice the heel tag team is almost always in the corner away from the ramp?


I was honestly just thinking that.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

PG-show, have black women ass all up in the face of children.

Stay classy, WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Sin Cara dancing. I'm tapping.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Don't include Ahmed Johnson in that list.


Ahmed was over, man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of these little white kids are growing to grow up and have jungle fever.

HEY WHERE IS THAT GUY THAT CALLED ME A TWAT LAST WEEK


Buckley said:


> Poor Cody?
> 
> He went from IC champion to tag teaming with Sandow!


He's feuding with Sin Cara. A guy that was a failed project and will probably be out of the company soon.


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He must have pissed someone off. My guess it was him failing the drug test (if that rumor is true).


Or he banged someone in the office that he shouldn't of.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The post match dance is what kills it for me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yay! it's zoobilee zoo!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Not at all. Diesel, HBK, Razor, Bret and Owen Hart, Bulldog, Yoko, Sid, Bam Bam, 1-2-3 Kid, Ahmed Johnson > This.


You bet, Diesel, Mabel, Jeff Jarett, Irwin, Mantuar.....

Go watch the 1995 RR match, 28 geeks, only two stars.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Sin cara with that kid :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao fucking Sin Cara dancing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How many botched dances moves for Sin Cara so far?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cana kids in the ring again, FFS fpalm

Sin Cara dancing though :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

These Kane segments with Daniel Bryan LOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Worst roster of all time 1995 and 1998 say hello yeah 98 had DX, LOD with sunny, Kane, Taker, Foley, Shamrock, Nation and Sable but NWA, Oddities, headbangers, Insane clown posey, Kurgan, Jackal experiment 1 2 and 3, Dan Severan, Double JJ, Drunk Hawk and Droz.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kane killing it now


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

nice Sin Cara dancing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sin Cara is a child molestor


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"I'm telling ya! He's hiding something behind that mask!"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ Kane's backstory. He delivered it perfectly.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god this is amazing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Not at all. Diesel, HBK, Razor, Bret and Owen Hart, Bulldog, Yoko, Sid, Bam Bam, 1-2-3 Kid, Ahmed Johnson > This.


Spot on. 


Bob the Jobber said:


> He will. Jerry vs. Punk can't main event both because it's Punk (lol) and because it wouldn't fit into his entire angle.


I actually see Cena cutting a promo, his match was too random...but yeah HHH is main eventing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> All of these little white kids are growing to grow up and have jungle fever.
> 
> HEY WHERE IS THAT GUY THAT CALLED ME A TWAT LAST WEEK
> He's feuding with Sin Cara. A guy that was a failed project and will probably be out of the company soon.
> ...


Maybe he dipped his vanilla in Vince's brown sugar. He is Dusty Rhodes' son.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE IS THE FUCKING SHIT.:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is fucking funny


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... this is so surreal it's classic.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL katie mention


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lmao this is golddddd


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

KANE!!!!!!!!!!! Making Raw worth watching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Neva 4get all dat fuckery. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

KATIE VICK REFERENCE


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Katie Vick mention!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I have a new favorite segment ever...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vatie Vick mention :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

He mentioned Katie Vick! XD This is the greatest thing


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

_Electrocuted a grown man's testicles..._

How casual he says that too....


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kane is fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OK, hearing every crap angle Kane been's through has been great.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Sin Cara is a child molestor


Dancing with kids in the ring = child molester. How funny and original, if only more people made this joke every week.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I'M LITERALLY LAUGHING MY ASS OFF

"Electrocuted a man's testicleSs


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Kane = awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane in Anger Management = GOLD


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Kane's fucking delivery. Jesus fucking Christ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane is currently rocking out ad owning the entire 2012 RAW completely and entirely. 

He just did the greatest thing he's ever done, ever. Ever. 

Kane wins and deserves a raise, title run, and Rumble win for that.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That was amazing. Kane BOSS!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Kane is hilarious right now, Pete Rose reference


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL Kane.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] Pete Rose.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay.......that was funny:lmao 
Katie Vick FTW! :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Kane cutting a MONEY promo there, fucking GOLD.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Kane wins RAW


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

haha lmao that kane bit was great


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, "libertarian", well spoken Kane as Bryan Alvarez put it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Bryan is so awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They just referenced Katie Vick?

Good god. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

PUSH KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Kane, Like a Boss


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

*KANE*

The Kane bit had me laughing hysterically. twice, now!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

That was fucking hilarious, Kane wins


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao kane


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

"Electrocuted someone's testicles"

Gotta love WWE's double standards.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They totally ripped off Austin Powers there. 

But at least Kane's history made for a funny bit. 

Are they trying to get Harold over?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Scorpio Sky about to get got.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Actuel funny comedy? in WWE? Oh My Gooooooood (cut to shot of Trolls eating someone)


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

lololol


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG Kane. :lol Is this forreal?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This roster is pretty good in-ring wise. Best in years. Everyone can work.

Also, if you include part-time stars this roster is insanely good. In 2010 the only stars were Taker, HHH and Cena. Now we have Jericho, HHH, Brock, Rock, Cena, Taker, HHH, and HBK.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

That was fucking awesome!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

There's been several occasions tonight where I have bene flat out embarrassed to be watching this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That was great!*
:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMMMMMMMAAAAÁAAOOOOOOOOO

Kane was fucking hilarious!


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well that....was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a decently funny segment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to see Kane make an anger collage


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah those scenes from the anger management has been the best thing entire evening so far, which says a lot


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hootie makes these segments worthwhile.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Kane KILLED it. Great promo, well written.

Kane and Bryan = GOLD. They should be a tag team for a bit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope next week Harold shows up wearing Kane's mask that he left there.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

That needs to get up on youtube asap.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit that Kane segment was pure gold.

That is exactly the type of shit they need more of. 

Pete Rose LOL


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

KANE IS GOLD!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Triple H's GREATEST HITS.

OH FUCK HAHAHA.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

HAROLD FOR WWE CHAMP


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That was fucking hilarious. Kane was/is always GOLD.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kane just knocked it out of the park! THAT WAS GOLD


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

All this HHH stuff is a fucking waste of air time ..


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Will HHH's greatest hits consist of Katie Vick?

CAUSE KANE MENTIONED HER SO IT MUST BE A CLUE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God almost ever week since they went to 3 hours, I'll be watching the show and then look at the clock and say "WHAT THE FUCK?!?! IT IS ONLY 9:40???"


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Funniest segment they've done in a long time. Am I crazy or could Bryan/Kane work as a comedic tweener tag team called - wait for it - Anger Management?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, Kane was fucking awesome.

"And for some reason, I have an unhealthy obsession with torturing Pete Rose." :lol

Katie Vick, burying his brother...twice, they even brought up electrocuting Shane's testicles!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe the best part of that segment was how Kane just flat out delivered it. That really sold it for me.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

When is this Triple H kid debuting? I saw others here waiting for him too.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: KANE*

Same here, loved it


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Alright, I'm kinda glad I'm still up. Otherwise, I'd have missed the Life and Times of Angry Kane.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

It would be great to have a Kane/Bryan tag team and due to their anger management, have a weekly special of them sharing their weekly run-ins with anger. lol, I'd mark for it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kane fucking stole this show. 

And LOL at the HHH promo, I actually thought his promo is next, then I see "greatest hits" lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: KANE*

Kane was the star of that segment.

Daniel Bryan's acting is atrocious.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

That Kane stuff was awesome. After this is over, he and Bryan must tag together. I also love how everyone hates Harold. Hopefully that becomes a weekly thing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DBizzle said:


> All this HHH stuff is a fucking waste of air time ..


This _show_ is a waste of air time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wwecruz said:


> When is this Triple H kid debuting? I saw others here waiting for him too.


Same here, I'm anticipating what might be a storied career.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: KANE*

Pure gold


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope HHH is fully retired when he takes Vince's spot. I can't handle anymore mentions of what he's going to say/do.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

They should make Bryan and Kane a tag team. Would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I swear to God almost ever week since they went to 3 hours, I'll be watching the show and then look at the clock and say "WHAT THE FUCK?!?! IT IS ONLY 9:40???"


Doesn't the show last till eleven?

Good god.

Time to drink some Drain-O, that will probably rupture my insides long enough for me to wake up when its over.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Something good that can be said about tonight's RAW are the 3 anger management sessions.

HHH's Greatest Hits? Didn't know he was a music artist. RAW is HHH montages.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I want a three disc WWE DVD set of Daniel Bryan and Kane's anger management sessions.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Borias said:


> Maybe the best part of that segment was how Kane just flat out delivered it. That really sold it for me.


The so "matter of fact" delivery put it over the top. :lol


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Funniest segment of 2012, No Lie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's the star of the night. Makes me want to watch youtube vids of him setting JR on fire and electrocuting Shane McMahon's sack.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm like these anger management sessions, I'm just really surprised they aired that segment in this crappy PG era.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Awaiting that Kane segment to hit Youtube. That was the best segment of the year. 

KANE just overshadowed CM Punk. Haha, Punk cant win.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

deadman18 said:


> Funniest segment of 2012, No Lie


Honestly?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope HHH is fully retired when he takes Vince's spot. I can't handle anymore mentions of what he's going to say/do.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Austin and Rock laughing at all this Triple H shit.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Man I'm pumped for this HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One good segment and back to HHH dick sucking.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Did the Rock get this many montages when he left? Even Stone Cold?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

All this HHH stuff they've done for the past two weeks makes me wish he won at Summerslam.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

That Kane segment was so awesome that I had to get my laptop out to just come comment on how awesome it was.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Terra Ryzin is gonna be HUGE in WWE if they are building him up like this.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Kane/Bryan tag team = Goatface Killah

Book it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh goodie, more stroking of Triple H's ego... fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kane fucking stole this show.


Its true. Its damn true.

I agree with the guy who said that Kane's delivery was amazing. Just reciting it all like he was trying to remember his grocery list.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

There's no way HHH is going to have sex with Steph tonight considering how hard he's been jerked off this show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man they sure are sucking Triple H's dick right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like how they count H's World title and WWE title wins together but they only refer to Cena as a 10 time WWE champ.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck me. He better bloody retire after all this. Dick sucking to a new level!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

...............


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

don't give a fuck what yall say, these Trips montages are great


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

man..its too bad we will never see HHH again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Game over, man! Game over!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol the Kane/Bryan segment was great


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT'S UP GREEN BAY!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"Expected in moments..."

_Tonight._

Damn it, Cole.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This is the longest blowjob ever.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: KANE*

Kane and Bryan need to tag up with weekly anger management segments.

Kane/Bryan = GOATface Killah


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dumbass R-truth and Kofi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. I need my weekly dose of the crazy cracked out tap dancing black man.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R Truth


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great anger management classes.

Kane was great. And Bryan as well (even though not a fan) was great too


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Daniel Bryan to punt Little Jimmy again


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Times are tough when the only person you enjoy on the show is Heath Slater.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the singles stars work in tag matches and the tag stars work in singles match?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, Kane has been a go-to guy for match filler, that I had forgotten that he could be really entertaining when he gets the chance.

Oh boy here comes Truth-Boom, or is it Boom-Truth?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They show all this shit of HHH only for him not to retire. 8*D


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LET KANE BE HIS TAG TEAM PARTNER


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> yay! it's zoobilee zoo!


I am so, so sorry


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ Bryan's entrance.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Little Jimmy is a smug bastard.

Home-boy wearing Versache suits thinking he big-time.

Time to knock that little bitch down a few pegs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

hes about to blow


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, they have the dude from Lost and LOTR as the twitter celebrity. Kind of cool. Better than Sheen and Khloe Kardasion, imo.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol Daniel trying to take breaths.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is probably the best performer (wrestler and talker) that WWE has right now (yes, even over Punk).


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let the hate flow through you Bryan join the dark side


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

A few years ago people were saying bryan is not for main stream wrestling, now he's the only entertaining character in WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr Small Package :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Milwaukee chants ahahahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You know the crowd is dead when even the GOAT can't get them going. LOL at his calm No's. 

D-Bry to put the No Lock on Little Jimmy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I see you, guy with the "Mr. Small Package" sign. I see you.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

aww man no more Yes/No duels with fans. Everytime i saw DB do that i lol'd


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know how you guys do this every week......I gotta go back to watching this on DVR later on in the night or the next day....I can't believe there's a whole hour and 15 minutes left.......Whew! I'm trying but man oh man......


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan's character keeps evolving really well. 

Either way, I hope he snaps tonight and the anger management video packages continue next week. They're hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kofi trying to validate Little Jimmy.

:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where is RAW tonight? Chicago?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao at the Small Package sign.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

ROH fist bump.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is something I don't get about this anger managment class storyline. He is forced into taking the class, but what happens if he doesn't pass the class? Is there a punishment for him?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan vs Truth
Whoever said they should make a Bryan/Kane tag team might come true.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

YES Cole Said it! 

Trending on Twitter #GREENBAYRAW


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

oh god he is a time bomb, this is going to be great.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They really are going to have Kane and Daniel Bryan tag team.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Daniel Bryan to snap soon...


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't stop laughing. :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> A few years ago people were saying bryan is not for main stream wrestling, now he's the only entertaining character in WWE.


Don't worry, they still try to discredit him in other more.... petty ways.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Goatface!"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Is that Kane promo on youtube yet? I need to watch that again. Too funny.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is little Jimmy in the ring? That's dangerous


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Where is RAW tonight? Chicago?


Milwaukee, I believe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel? They are still a team?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

kANE IS TRENDING. kANE RULES


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

MAYBE!
MAYBE!
MAYBE!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Last year he got that city wrong


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol R-Truth is gold


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane. Anger Management. Setting people on fire. And tombstoning priests. Harold must die.

LOL R-TRUTH YES WE ARE IN MILWAUKEE


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

MARK OUT GUY!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah he's a plant.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHA it's the over-excited guy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

And we have lift off!


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol I knew he couldn't do it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Bork fan :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was fucking stupid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That guy :lol:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Here is something I don't get about this anger managment class storyline. He is forced into taking the class, but what happens if he doesn't pass the class? Is there a punishment for him?


Probably it's the option of that or suspension. At least, it would be in the real world. :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Bryan arguing with the Brock fan


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

He's doing the no to that Brock Lensar guy hahaha


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL they're making Daniel Bryan lose this way?!? WITH BROCK LESNAR FAN GUY?!? WTF?!?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mark Out guy again lmao. wow he must be a plant


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love this. 

WHAT THE FUCK, THAT'S THE MARKOUT GUY :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BROCK LESNAR MARKOUT GUY? :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark out guy is there, too. Jesus, wasn't he at the last show?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Milwaukee, I believe.


Milwaukee tonight, it is actually in Chicago next Monday though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mark Out Guy in his same f'n shirt that he wears every time:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:lmao Daniel Bryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao that guy in the crowd needs to calm down. He's got that Trips constipated face


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark out guy again!? How many times is this guy gonna get in a yelling match with Bryan? Also, does mark out guy own any other shirts?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao: Bryan couldn't do it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If that WWE Plant is at Night of Champions-It's on. I will knock his retarded ass out. Book it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar guy vs. Bryan :lmao

Daniel Bryan continues to shine.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

R truth green bay botch mention was awesome and Bryan snapping is hilarious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at arguing with the UFC Brock Lesnar fan plant.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> LOL they're making Daniel Bryan lose this way?!? WITH BROCK LESNAR FAN GUY?!? WTF?!?


He's mentally unstable. It shows the crowd that their interaction can cause him to lose it and lose matches. It's the perfect way to get fans to continue with the yes chants against him.

Mark out man is awesome, by the way.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Where is RAW tonight? Chicago?


You really think Chi Town would be this quiet? Raw is there next week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kofi looks so awkward in a suit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck Kofi, wear a suit that fits. fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They must have given Mark Out guy year long tickets or something. Ever since Lesnar has returned and they kept showing him, he's been at RAW or a PPV. 

He's the most over fan with the WWE.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

"...The Game, as valiant as ever..."

God.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hopefully HHH gets his win back, guy needs the credibility.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking daniel bryan is gold. seriously, he HAS to win the WWE title one day, maybe after WM or something. keep up as an upper mid carder, he needs to be at the top one day, he's fucking amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's a plant people. I really don't know why WWE feels they need a plant. Maybe it's because they realize their shows fucking suck so they need someone in the front row to act like it's the best thing ever.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So Lawler/Punk close out the show after all


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys, WWE does this. Remember when Cena got "fired" in 2010? He made that long and tearful speech about going home and all this, then was back the next week. Then when Cena faced Orton in 2009 and if he lost he'd leave Raw. He had this big match with Triple H the week before the match, then everyone was talking about how this could be Cena's last match ever on Raw. 

It's not like this is anything new. That said, the amount of Triple H talk on this show is a bit much, and I'm a fan.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> "...The Game, as valiant as ever..."
> 
> God.


You can almost hear the slurping.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god HHH is coming up next so this can stop:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> You really think Chi Town would be this quiet? Raw is there next week.


Naah. I was just wondering. I remember reading that they were in Chicago this week. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Did anyone else want Bryan to yell "no" at the kid who had down syndrome? I feel bad saying this, but I seriously would have loved to have seen that. They are fans to, and they can be part of the show just as well.:cool2


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I didn't think that crowd would wake up enough for a Yes - No battle. Nice to see Bryan can get at least a minimally decent reaction wherever they go and wherever they place him on the card.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> He's a plant people. I really don't know why WWE feels they need a plant. Maybe it's because they realize their shows fucking suck so they need someone in the front row to act like it's the best thing ever.


I won't knock him out at NOC-I'll just berate his sorry ass until he takes the first swing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> If that WWE Plant is at Night of Champions-It's on. I will knock his retarded ass out. Book it.


I'll be on the look out as well.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Did anyone else want Bryan to yell "no" at the kid who had down syndrome? I feel bad saying this, but I seriously would have loved to have seen that. They are fans to, and they can be part of the show just as well.:cool2


has to be quoted


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Fuck Kofi, wear a suit that fits. fpalm


He and Teddy Long share a tailor.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HHH is the greatest superstar of all time and sole founder of the greatest stable of all time in DX. If he quits, I shall weep.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they're having RAW in Chicago next week just as they're trying to turn Punk full heel -__-


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Daniel bryan is becoming the best wwe character today 
and they aregiving him every chance to shine 
it is like watching Kurt Angle in 2000 -2001


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple H to come out and change his gimmick to Osama Bin Helmsley


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Thank god HHH is coming up next so this can stop:


I could watch this gif play for hours.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Kane and Bryan take the tag titles from Kingston and Truth.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> I could watch this gif play for hours.


Uhh... wtf?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Triple H to come out and change his gimmick to Osama Bin Helmsley


OMFG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IM CRYING:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

can we vote we dont want king in the ring? or on commentary for that matter


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> I could watch this gif play for hours.


Then you might have a problem.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHH. About time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

More dick sucking, please


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldn't be mad if he took up the next hour. There's really nothing better to do at this point.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally. Now let's see what all the hype for this HHH guy is about.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good thing they didn't mention every nickname HHH has or we would be here all night.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude coming out to all his nicknames......makes me think of Apollo Creed in Rocky IV coming out like that. Uh oh.....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You tapped out poster


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you tapped out sign :troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Motherfucker how many nicknames do you need?

Guess that reaction after the match with Brock got to him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple H with a cast. Bitches love the cast.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Where's the robot arm?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well here we go. I smell a swerve speech.

EDIT: "HBK was better than you" sign :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

one of these days, one of these days...WWE will have someone walk out with the cast on the wrong arm. one of these days.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Anybody actually got a video of that Micheals Gif? Seen the gif a million times but not the actual footage.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HBK WAS BETTER THAN YOU sign

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Over under for this segment: 10 minutes


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Over/under on a 30 minute promo?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Be great is Lesnar came out and broke the other arm.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you, man with the "HBK was better than you" sign. Thank you.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT ARM CAST TYPE THING


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Hammertron said:


> can we vote we dont want king in the ring? or on commentary for that matter


No, because they'd rig the poll (like they do with every other poll they set up) in order to make it look like that people want Lawler on commentary or in the ring


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I just realized there's still an hour to go. Seriously have to get used to this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H baby


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow HHH is closing the show afterall. Time to cut an hour long promo :troll

Brock isnt at Raw right. I wonder how this will end. Will he retire or say he is stronger than death.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

rofl Cole and Matthews awkwardly standing up for HHH... my god


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dr.Boo said:


> I could watch this gif play for hours.




You could watch a gif of a guy pretending to suck a dick and fondle balls for hours?




Well then...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This is pathetic. Josh and Cole standing in respect?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is fucking hilarious. If Triple H wanted to have a dick sucking event like this all he had to do was get Steph and Chyna in the middle of the ring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao they're really going overboard with this. Cole and JM standing like he's the POTUS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you going to make a sign--at least have someone proof read it for grammar and spelling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Announcers have to stand like royalty is out there or something.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

The "HBK was better than you" and "You Tapped Out" seen next to each other in the background was hilarious.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dat nose


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> No, because they'd rig the poll (like they do with every other poll they set up) in order to make it look like that people want Lawler on commentary or in the ring


WWE NEVER DOES THAT IT'S REAL NOT RIGGED STFU JERK


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys. Remember John Cena's "retirement" speech?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK was better than you sign lmao.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Are Cole and Matthews really giving him a standing ovation? :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

These signs I'm seeing are killing me "HBK is better than you" I like Triple H but this is funny


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> DAT ARM CAST TYPE THING


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Go on hunter draw it out get them to cheer ya.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A "Get Well Soon HHH" sign... really?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Triple H's ego is supernova


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love the cast OVER his shirt.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

No Triple H you aren't gonna get the stalled standing ovation Hogan got, im sorry


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple H thinking......this crowd sucks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"And then I fucked Stephanie"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol Trips cutting to the chase. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Let's go back to the beginning."


Fuck...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Omgosh..........this is gonna take a loooooooooooooooong time to get to the point, huh?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Itemized list of Things or People has left to Bury: 

#1. The Big Bang

End.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I LOVE YOU POPS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Inb4 "I love you Pop"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Trips going to break out the fake crying?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did ya'll hear how he cracked his voice? This motherfucker:lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

DAT ACTING


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dem crocodile tears.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Im quoting that Hbk is better sign for truth...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking hate the fake crying. "I love you pop"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH fake crying. He's such a great actor.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of time, can you wrap this up?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H looks done for the foreseeable future. Maybe another match down the line, but not a lot.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

"Let's cut to the chase....back in the beginning..." Gotta love Trips.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 Undertaker.

You heard it here folks.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Yawn*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hunter going old school with this promo with all the pausing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Never say Never...










shit retirement speech so far for the shout out to Beiber


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You mean like your mentor Flair?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Is he talking about Lawler?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

You never wanted to be Ric Flair?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Too bad you're already these things HHH


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel bad for HHH lol.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus, Hunter. Just say you don't wanna end up like Ric Flair.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH burying mad ****** right now! :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Trple H loves to hear himself talk


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple H sure does have a lot of free range motion in that broken arm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He'll think about it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Speaking of time and hanging around too long. Hurry up HHH. Only an hour left in the show.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL @ Triple H saying let's cut to the chase and then all of a sudden "Let's start from the beginning"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"THE ANSWER IS I DON'T KNOW" 


There's your fucking payoff :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Itemized list of Things or People has left to Bury:
> 
> #1. The Big Bang
> 
> End.


#2. Alex Wright. He holds a win over Hunter from Starrcade 1994. And Hunter will never be able to avenge it! Long live Das Wunderkind!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

So am I going to retire? idk lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> HHH burying mad ****** right now! :lmao


Not surprising. That's what HHH does.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Just waiting for the nostalgia pop? Wow he just insulted every WWE legend that has been invited back specifically to help get the crowd going. Damn Trips, come on man!


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

This promo is absolutely boring as fuck.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Kick BORK LASER'S ASS!"

Crowd chanting HHH

Loving it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh no Wrestlemania 29 HHH vs Lesnar 2?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude's talking like he isn't about to take over the WWE once Vince is gone.
"Won't have a future after all this...." 

You don't know??? Mothafucker can you not just answer the stupid hyped up question straight forward???
They just played 20 minutes of video packages for you.....answer the question.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Is the shovel retiring too ...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hhh


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wake me when this is over. Another 15 minutes at least.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

The cut the time on the Diva's match for this?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

vacuous said:


> So am I going to retire? idk lol


Are you a wizard? Lmao


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

I like this Triple H guy. If he keeps this up, I can see him challenging for a world title soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best kinda fake retirement ever.
The role of Credible will be played by Lesnar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> HHH burying mad ****** right now! :lmao


Hey, he's buried everyone from the present and the future, might as well start burying the past.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is kinda disappointing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

didnt Brock break his arm before though. They are acting like it never happened. Where Edge or Taker or some Legend to blow him and give him a pep talk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zoom up close of HHH sad face. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A you can do it chant :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop! NO! BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

inb4 taker or someone comes out


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Why are they even doing this? This is the same guy that will probably be running WWE when Vince is forced to pass it on. This is the same guy who has barely been in a match over the last couple years. This is the same guy who will probably be backstage until he can't walk anymore. So why even bother with with the "Will Triple H retire" crap?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Really? A "You can do it!" chant?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"STAND UP RISE UP RISE UP I WILL FIGHT I WILL CONQUER THE WORLD BECAUSE I AM THE GAME" Growl erratically.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Oh no Wrestlemania 29 HHH vs Lesnar 2?


in a steel cage, on a jet plane, with snakes in that plane, snakes that are on fire!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YOU CAN DO IT ALLLL NIGHT LONG


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stop encouraging him crowd!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the worst fake retirement speech ever.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He moves that broken arm around pretty damn well.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"YOU CAN DO ITTT!"

I think he might retire in a year or so, he's probably just not gonna fight until his final match before his retirement.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly think HHH has inherited Short Term Memory lost a few years ago or something. 
Dude repeats himself the whole promo, EVERY promo now!!!! Takes soooooooooooooo f'n long to just get the point across. 
He just likes taking up time and it's for no reason at all....

Awwwww, the crowd is so sweet.....:eyeroll:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm tapping. Again. It was good to hear H bury Flair & company.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I just realized that I've literally watched HHH's entire fucking career happen...gonna be weird without him.

Whenever he does actually retire that is.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, he had to do at least one more 2003 uber promo, right?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Didn't realise Rob Scheinder was in the crowd. GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS TONIGHT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Trip's got a ton of mobility in that broken arm,


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This crowd is fucking stupid.... "you can do it"... No... He can't and shouldn't...

Trips has done enough... He can ride off into the sunset...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH putting people over? Maybe he is retiring.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

HOLY FUCK! The guy yelling "I'd rather be at TNA!"


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Is rather be at TNA?! :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Every time I walked through that curtain, all of you cared" 

Oh that's not fucking true. I remember when you worked with Kozlov buddy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Korvin said:


> Why are they even doing this? This is the same guy that will probably be running WWE when Vince is forced to pass it on. This is the same guy who has barely been in a match over the last couple years. This is the same guy who will probably be backstage until he can't walk anymore. So why even bother with with the "Will Triple H retire" crap?


Because the kid needs the rub, goddammit!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well looks like you came through that curtain one too many times then.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what got me thru it was me...banging Steph


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

double posty


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought he said he'd take a minute...he's taken 5. Give me my time back!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is so fucking boring omfg


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And he's still talking


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Should've stay playing more Daniels Bryan/Kane/Scorpio Sky stuff


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HHH has finally done it. He has buried every single competitor in the WWE and he has just buried himself and the company.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, this is even shittier than the 'I love you Pop!' segement fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If you guys wanna know what 2003 was like, then here it is.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for letting me play the game.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's crying.:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH is a fantastic actor. He should have played Thor instead of that vanilla midget Chris Hemsworth.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

See you at Survivor Series, Trips.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Thank you for letting me play the game":lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah yeah yeah. Cya at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

it can't end without an interference?!?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

it can't end without an interference?!?!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I wish he would have concluded with "I have lost my smile!"

That was possibly the most god awful interview in Raw history.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

:sadpanda


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So did he retire or not?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Snore* Wha-huh? It's over?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao dat pose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at the giant pile of bullshit he put out there tonight. 

Finally got that tear, didn't you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If it's a real retirment, then I'm okay with the segment. If he's back in two months... meh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically he's coming back at the Rumble.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I rather be at TNA, well TNA at the moment is better than WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and the oscar goes to HHH


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i will give the man credit and respect idc how many here dont


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

It feels like the show is over


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It would be amazing if after his speech and fake crying, Triple H gets to the top ramp, turns around, and says "Suck It!" just to fuck with people.


----------



## Mistica (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't worry, you won't be forgotten, Hunter. The recaps every 20 minutes will ensure that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck. SO many chances for someone to ambush him, all wasted.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Safe to say Triple H's career is *mostly* over, with a possible "one more match" in his future?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:bron DEM TEARS 























:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Thank you hunger" chants!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kinda feel bad for HHH.

Thanks Triple H.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Look at the giant pile of bullshit he put out there tonight.
> 
> Finally got that tear, didn't you.


That wasn't a tear. That was hot lights, sweat and self tanner.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Over/under 20 replays on Smackdown and next weeks Raw of that "retirement" speech.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good news is Milwaukee fell for the bullshit so they just won themselves a PPV event.

Never said the phrase "Oh, this motherfucker" more in my life.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope his last match is a retirement match against Sandow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

No way hhh retires without HBK being there


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that bodybuilder in that geico commercial has freakishly small hands


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man all my questions have been answered. Thank you HHH.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple H finds himself at a crossroad, and I find myself falling asleep. What a load of crap lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

And so it stands, Kane is the last true attitude era star left.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont understand... he "retired" 

He's still COO and will soon take over for Vince, so its not like he's going anywhere... why dem niggs crying?


----------



## knowthyself (Jun 30, 2012)

HHH retired?

Damn.

Although he probs will have another match though. He can't retire after losing his last match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH will have a retirement like Edge's. But obviously will make it bigger, cause he can.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> HHH is a fantastic actor. He should have played Thor instead of that vanilla midget Chris Hemsworth.


And "Claire Lynch" coulda played Natalie Portman.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

that was one of the most forced, self-serving, masturbatory segments ive ever seen... HHH desperately wants people to care and make a big deal about him "retiring" as if he's one of the greats on par with Hogan, Rock, Austin, etc.. and I just don't give a fuck!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHH: How did I do Vince? 
Vince: Damn good. So damn good you could probably get some voters for Linda. :vince2
HHH: How did I do Steph?

Steph: As good as you do in bed.
:vince


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler trolling here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolph poking fun at Jericho!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

WTF


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ziggler is fucking epic


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ Ziggler's intro. Nice touch. Terrible hair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler trolling.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

You cheeky cunt.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLER AHAHAHA


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You motherfucker, Ziggler. You motherfucker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

hahahahahaha troll ziggler


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

TROLLOLOL by Ziggler. Nice.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

AHHHHH Ziggler.

You got me.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Ziggler


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I knew was Dolph.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ziggler should of worn his jacket and sold that fora bit longer. Haha


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Domenico said:


> HHH has finally done it. He has buried every single competitor in the WWE and he has just buried himself and the company.


:hhh "I'm not gonna retire without berrying somebody"

:flair3 "woooooooooooooo"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice entrance by Dolph.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK. They fucking GOT me. I really did expect Jericho for a split second


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Muthafucking ziggler lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was good trolling from Ziggler there. Saw it coming though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I am Perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao @ dolph


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess I'll be seeing Jericho at the Rumble too.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Loving Ziggles


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No heat for Ziggler.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHH gets 20 minutes to ramble incoherently. Ziggler gets 20 seconds. PUTTING OVER YOUNG TALENT.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was the music supposed to keep playing in the background? :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Did Ziggler just troll? And wow..that is the most silence I've ever heard from a crowd. No pop at all?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> And "Claire Lynch" coulda played Natalie Portman.


Completely agree. With HHH and Claire Lynch, "Thor" would have drawn so much more money.



Headliner said:


> HHH: How did I do Vince?
> Vince: Damn good. So damn good you could probably get some voters for Linda. :vince2
> HHH: How did I do Steph?
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that this is exactly what happened once he passed the curtain.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Promo with Music. 

I feel Dolph should have Vicky in his corner with a Lifeguard stand.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bout time he's done,


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Here comes Alberto No Heato


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn HHH all that for a non official retirement unk2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Still doesn't make sense... Okay so they terminated Jericho's contract.

So why can't he sign another?

And Cole channeling his inner Lawler "He retired Jericho!"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so quiet for Mr.Ziggles...oh..no Vickie...now I see


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Seriously Dolph if you're gonna mock Jericho's entrance to fool people at least bring the sparkly jacket and build some atmosphere...that is probably the worst "fake out" entrance I've ever seen and it's the easiest one to do because it's in the dark, if Jericho's jacket had lit up and the pose was done the crowd would go ape crap. 

Missed opportunity there...


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alberto No Heatoooooo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FUCK YOU ZIGGLER! You made me get excited then tore it away


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Here comes 2 of WWE's best guys. Ziggler and Ricardo.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Moar random tags


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I honestly think that Sin Cara got a better reaction than Del Rio is getting.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Nahhh Ziggler got me there. Legit thought Y2J was coming out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? Did ADR get that scarf from the African man on 125th Street?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck we're stuck with these two drones.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

VRsick said:


> And so it stands, Kane is the last true attitude era star left.


Albert, K-Kwik, Regal, Big Show, Taker, Christian.

Just to be a smart arse flid.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

the black attire looks much better on del rio


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggler trollin us. I don't think anyone thought it would be Jericho though.

Why can't Alberto get a reaction? lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Still surprised over the Orton clean tap.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is not done wrestling. Your all fools if u believe that


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm gonna watch the hell out of this match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was a bad fake out, should have put the jacket on.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

The crowd is clearly dead...but we will still blame del rio for the silence.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

And that's why I don't watch Smackdown anymore. Fuck Orton seriously.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol everyone says the crowd is dead all night yet as soon as Del Rio comes out, 'Alberto no heato' fpalm. Can't judge anything based on this crowd, when Orton gets a quiet pop, you know they're shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Date rape Orton.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> Ziggler trollin us. I don't think anyone thought it would be Jericho though.
> 
> Why can't Alberto get a reaction? lol


All the money in the world couldn't buy ADR a reaction.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Aw man they made Ziggler look like a chump on Smackdown again? FFS that's the second time they've done the botched cash in. LEAVE THE GUY ALONE.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Dolph give the briefcase to Alberto? Bertie doesn't get enough Title shots....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Del Rio again #1 Contender... 

I don't see why the hell WWE think Sheamus vs Del Rio puts on a good showing.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

FourWinds said:


> Did Ziggler just troll? And wow..that is the most silence I've ever heard from a crowd. No pop at all?


He came out to Jericho's music which was horribly predictable and then did terribly on the mic. It's not really all that surprising.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I think HHH legit killed the crowd.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES, ORTON. Finally :mark:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Seriously Dolph if you're gonna mock Jericho's entrance to fool people at least bring the sparkly jacket and build some atmosphere...that is probably the worst "fake out" entrance I've ever seen and it's the easiest one to do because it's in the dark, if Jericho's jacket had lit up and the pose was done the crowd would go ape crap.

Missed opportunity there...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tag Team Match made up of singles stars with two feuds intermingled. 

Didn't we get this match already tonight?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Glass half full guy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish Orton would bring back the punt can you imagine how well Ziggler would sell that?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah it's is the show that never ends....

It just goes on and on my friends...

Some people started watching it not knowing what it was...

And they'll continue watching it forever just because....

yeah it's is the show that never ends....

It just goes on and on my friends...

Some people started watching it not knowing what it was...

And they'll continue watching it forever just because....

yeah it's is the show that never ends....

It just goes on and on my friends...

Some people started watching it not knowing what it was...

And they'll continue watching it forever just because....





This is how I feel watching this...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Dolph is gonna eat his 324th Brogue Kick in about 15 minutes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> *Albert, K-Kwik*, Regal, Big Show, Taker, Christian.
> 
> Just to be a smart arse flid.


he said stars


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YES! Sheamus! CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Awful crowd when Orton gets little reaction. Sheamus gets barely a blip. HHH done buried the crowd.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Orton thrives on competition. Know what I thrive on? Oxygen. It allows me to live.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's see another heelish thing that Sheamus can do.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crowd fell right back asleep after HHH.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Piss break time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Tag Team Match made up of singles stars with two feuds intermingled.
> 
> Didn't we get this match already tonight?


we get this match every single week.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> he said stars


Oh, sorry.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Where is Barrett at is like they forgot him...


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Awful crowd when Orton gets little reaction. Sheamus gets barely a blip. HHH done buried the crowd.


Yet you still said Del Rio can't get a reaction. :no:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I wish Orton would bring back the punt can you imagine how well Ziggler would sell that?


Ziggler would sell that by having his head come off, then he'd flop around like a chicken


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

BrokenWater said:


> Yet you still said Del Rio can't get a reaction. :no:


Find me one clip in the past 3 months where ADR gets any reaction. Go ahead.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Where is Barrett at is like they forgot him...


He Broke the 1st Rule about Fight Club thus he's been taken to a lake with cement shoes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't actually think i'm going to last the full show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton looks like the type that would bang a girl and just stare at her the entire time, then when he bangs her to sleep, he keeps looking at her, then when she wakes up and looks at him, he's still looking at her.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

a show without the Big Show? Took them long enough


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That HHH shit was disgusting...absolutely sickening! Thank goodness Bryan and Kane have saved the show. Good promo by Lawler and the AJ/Vickie faceoff had the crowd hot too.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I wish Orton would bring back the punt can you imagine how well Ziggler would sell that?


I hope the front row can catch.

Unfortunately, Zigs gonna eat a Brogue Kick and a pin.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Where is Barrett at is like they forgot him...


injured


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Dirt sheets saying Vickie Guerrero's line on RAW where she stated "Nobody on the WWE roster has the guts to speak up" was a direct shot at mid-card talents not speaking up when asked to do so at a backstage meeting at RAW several weeks ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JY57 said:


> a show without the Big Show? Took them long enough


Why do you think the Punk match is going to be No DQ?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

HHH segment killed the crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> *That HHH shit was disgusting...absolutely sickening!* Thank goodness Bryan and Kane have saved the show. Good promo by Lawler and the AJ/Vickie faceoff had the crowd hot too.












simmer down there, chief. It wasn't that serious


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Orton looks like the type that would bang a girl and just stare at her the entire time, then when he bangs her to sleep, he keeps looking at her, then when she wakes up and looks at him, he's still looking at her.


I think Amber B made similar comments months ago. And it's true.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

On the plus side, my stream keeps getting clearer as more folks give up while the hours tick away.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Find me one clip in the past 3 months where ADR gets any reaction. Go ahead.






 Just a quick one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Why do you think the Punk match is going to be No DQ?


sigh u might be right. Just want one time not to see this big fool.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RFalcao said:


> injured


I think he recovered already
why else would they start the return vignettes for him?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Orton looks like the type that would bang a girl and just stare at her the entire time, then when he bangs her to sleep, he keeps looking at her, then when she wakes up and looks at him, he's still looking at her.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Find me one clip in the past 3 months where ADR gets any reaction. Go ahead.


there's multiple videos where he gets a reaction, it's just inconsistent. stop making a complete and utter fool of yourself. you contradicted yourself, get over it. the crowd is complete shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Has Josh Matthews ever addressed the Kane attack or?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yeah. Lawler's wrestling. Commentary has been fucking blissful tonight. Show hasn't been nearly as headache inducing.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> injured


He's been doing dark matches already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think Amber B made similar comments months ago. And it's true.


His wife must be turned on by that shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Show to kill Punk in the final match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Orton looks like the type that would bang a girl and just stare at her the entire time, then when he bangs her to sleep, he keeps looking at her, then when she wakes up and looks at him, he's still looking at her.



Oh my god, you made me choke on the Spaghetti I'm eating :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Advertising Saturday Morning Slam during Monday Night Raw.

The rot's starting to set in, folks. Whether you admit it to yourselves or not. fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> His wife must be turned on by that shit.


She probably has a bdsm rape fetish.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

How's Alberto suppose to get heat when cena couldn't get a decent pop... This crowd has been abysmal...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a tables match and steel cage are no dq anyways so it's obvious they have an interference planned, probably by big show or cena or someone.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

BrokenWater said:


> Just a quick one.


Cool. An edited Smackdown. Look at the crowd, :lol ADR's been on LIVE shows enough for you to show one that isn't touched up.




ogorodnikov said:


> there's multiple videos where he gets a reaction, it's just inconsistent. stop making a complete and utter fool of yourself. you contradicted yourself, get over it. the crowd is complete shit.


lol, your boy gets no reactions. At all. Get some ointment for that butthurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is bumping all over the place for this guy. I like the homage is he paying to me btw.

Damn. Ziggler got destroyed at the end.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well of course the faces win again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> His wife must be turned on by that shit.


rape fantasy :side:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You can't be serious...again?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a stupid finish... Del Rio could have gotten in easily during any of that...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wondering, how am I supposed to believe ADR and Ziggler are supposed to beat these guys at PPV's if all they do is lose?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Adr could have interfered with that pin rofl cakes.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler eating another Brogue kick... granted I saw it coming, but you have to question whether Ziggler has had enough of it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio could of broken the count


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three or four way at NOC then. Meh, at least it won't be ADR/Sheamus one on one again.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, Dolph just got pinned by Sheamus for the 832nd time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler is Sheamus and Orton's personal jobber. They have been for quite sometime.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How utterly fucking predictable


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricardo stay talking that shit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ziggler always eats the pin.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR will beat Sheamus at NOC and than Dolph cashes in.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

has Sheamus lost at all this year.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

My god this crowd is dead.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

For all the time Ziggler is getting brogue kick'd he better cash in on Sheamus and win.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck off Cena, you've had your screen time tonight. :cuss:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So was Cena saying "We have to cheat tonight Jerry"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The WWE had a chance to make the team of Rhodes/Sandow look strong or have ADR/Ziggler look strong and they didn't with either of them.

Sort of useless.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, King the tool doesn't need Cena's help.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok is Ziggler getting Brogue kicked a running gag now or what? i mean seriously!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

More Be A Star bullshit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Flaunting hairy small B cup titties...not attractive, Lawler.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> For all the time Ziggler is getting brogue kick'd he better cash in on Sheamus and win.


Problem with all those brogue kicks and clean pins, how can anyone take him serious as a champ? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could picture Orton banging his wife yelling STUPID STUPID during the rape fantasy.:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk was bullied for having brown hair?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

UknowWho said:


> For all the time Ziggler is getting brogue kick'd he better cash in on Sheamus and win.


That's just gonna lead to him to another Brogue Kick.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Cool. An edited Smackdown. Look at the crowd, :lol ADR's been on LIVE shows enough for you to show one that isn't touched up.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, your boy gets no reactions. At all. Get over it.


:lmao I knew you were going to say something like that. I was actually at this event. That's legit heat. Of course, you wouldn't want to believe me anyway.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

no wonder Just For Mens is a WWE sponsor. King looks pretty good for his age though. Look ate other Legends and he is prob in the best shape.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> lol, your boy gets no reactions. At all. Get some ointment for that butthurt.


so wait, which one is it? is this crowd dead or was that a case of Del Rio getting no reaction? are you going to answer for your incredibly blatant hypocrisy or what? 

ADR was on a roll leading up MITB and also got loud "culero" chants, which is within 3 months ago. when he hired those guys to beat up Sheamus, he also got loud "you suck" chants and reacted the same he did when he got "culero" chants. again, within 3 months. not every single solitary thing on Smackdown is edited, you drone. gotta love how you say ADR can't get any heat (shortly after saying the crowd is shit), yet when AJ comes out you don't say a word, alongside everyone else. stop while you're behind. embarrassing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NoyK said:


> My god this crowd is dead.


Crowd is so dead Vince wants to use it to put a Rey Mysterio title run over.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't believe any of them?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't help but laugh at Punk being such a big part of this campaign.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> has Sheamus lost at all this year.


yeah he hasn't won a single match all year, i won't be surprised if they release him soon tbh.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Why is there a tag match every week?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes Sheamus, there are people who can help you if you're being bullied. However, judging by their programming, WWE isn't one of them.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Blood returns tonight boys and girls. Punk gonna leave Lawler in a heap, Cena going to blame himself and fall into a deep depression and turn to the bottle. Straight Edge Punk returns, saves John Cena and form a two man power trip with Big Show as the mascot.

AMIRITE?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Punk was bullied for having brown hair?


He had Scarlet Red spiked hair as a teenager.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't be a bully punk says.... and he beats on elderly men. :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So was Cena saying "We have to cheat tonight Jerry"


Technically it wouldn't be cheating cause every match has no DQ.

I'd say it was more along the lines of "Lets be bullies and gang up on Punk tonight Jerry"


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

There isn't a single heel in the WWE that can be classified as a "bully" at the present point in time. They're all vastly inferior and cowardly. The biggest bullies in the WWE in recent years have been the faces. Just this evening AJ marched to the ring and started physically pounding on Vickie without rhyme or reason.

BE A STAR!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> so wait, which one is it? is this crowd dead or was that a case of Del Rio getting no reaction? are you going to answer for your incredibly blatant hypocrisy or what?
> 
> ADR was on a roll leading up MITB and also got loud "culero" chants, which is within 3 months ago. gotta love how you say ADR can't get any heat (shortly after saying the crowd is shit), yet when AJ comes out you don't say a word, alongside everyone else. stop while you're behind.


When did I say ADR didn't get reaction tonight? The guy said he doesn't get reaction and I said he couldn't buy a reaction. Because he can't and hasn't gotten one outside of the border of Mexico in MONTHS (you didn't think we'd notice that, huh? lol). Deal with it and keep on douchin, bro. :cool2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Punk was bullied for having brown hair?


When he was a kid, he dyed it red.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I could picture Orton banging his wife yelling STUPID STUPID during the rape fantasy.:lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Orton looks like the type that would bang a girl and just stare at her the entire time, then when he bangs her to sleep, he keeps looking at her, then when she wakes up and looks at him, he's still looking at her.


OMG. Yes! Now I don't seem so crazy because I said something similar to this. It's fucking true only I mentioned that he'd slip something in the chick's drink first.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> He had Scarlet Red spiked hair as a teenager.


Well then it's his own fault


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't believe any of them?


i can. especially punk.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I hope Lawler's vocal chords are kayfabe destroyed so he can never kayfabe do commentary ever again. Fricken tool.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't help but laugh at Punk being such a big part of this campaign.


IKR

It'd make for a great meme.

*Hates any kind of Yes-man*

"SURE ILL BE A SPOKESMAN FOR THE BE A STAR CAMPAIGN"


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Does the 'E actually think it's a good idea to show David Arquette for anything at all?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Why is there a tag match every week?


Shouldn't you be asking why are *three or four* tag matches every week?

It beats actually writing or developing an angle. Take two different feuds featuring two singles competitors, mix and match using as many random combinations of faces and heels as you can in the three weeks leading up to the PPV, rinse, repeat, rinse, repeat.

Next week we should be some combination of Sheamus/Sin Cara v. Del Rio/Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The legend that is Kane.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Does the 'E actually think it's a good idea to show David Arquette for anything at all?


It helps McMahon's ego to continually bury any legacy WCW has.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

piss running down JM's leg


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JT Martin said:


> Why is there a tag match every week?


You should be glad they don't book like NJPW.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JobbyJobberson said:


> There isn't a single heel in the WWE that can be classified as a "bully" at the present point in time. They're all vastly inferior and cowardly. The biggest bullies in the WWE in recent years have been the faces. Just this evening AJ marched to the ring and started physically pounding on Vickie without rhyme or reason.
> 
> BE A STAR!


But, she called her CRAZY! Everyone knows you can't call AJ CRAZY!

:lmao fucking Josh. "Why can't this guy just leave me alone?"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha "are you a narcissist?"


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Matthews cacking it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Josh about to shit his pants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Josh Matthews is a dead man Kane is in da house


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane has a match? Oh wait there is josh Matthews ok LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hahahahaha Josh


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Josh Matthews you lil bitch


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Kane for commentary!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Josh just give him that bitchin' stank face and don't get a nosebleed.
Kane commentary.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Kane is mirroring Heidenreich here.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy Kane on commentary


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol, Kane doing commentary?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kane on commentary!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And Ryder!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Matthews bit kind of made me :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane on commentary? This should be great.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kane on commentary kayfabe would be better than Lawler and Cole. He's a very intelectual man in real life.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kane on commentary!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

No way is Kane doing commentary LOL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane is a fucking boss.

Oh ok Zack Ryder vs someone

Kane to kill Zack Ryder. Awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane looks so retarded sitting there on commentary.:lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

LMAO at Cole and Kane


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vince is a bully. How can he put Cole on commentary with the guy who raped him?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, Ryder gonna get killed by Kane post match.

This show has proven anyone on commentary is better than Lawler.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane looks funny with the mask and headset on. LoL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking Kane on commentary! YES. GOD YES.

Oh that's why. Ryder gonna die again. :/


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

who will die tonight Josh or Ryder hmmm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol Kane and Josh Matthews


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Robbie E >>>>>


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

kane on commentary? what the holy hell :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lets see HHH give Ryder a Pedigree through 3 flaming tables. Then have Kane Tombstone him 4 times.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

wait... why is this match happening? and why isn't it on superstars?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..how many people is Kane feuding with


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> When did I say ADR didn't get reaction tonight? The guy said he doesn't get reaction and *I said he couldn't buy a reaction.* Because he can't and hasn't gotten one outside of the border of Mexico in MONTHS (you didn't think we'd notice that, huh? lol). Deal with it and keep on douchin, bro. :cool2


 I'm not going to bother anymore. You're just the type of guy who doesn't want to be wrong and just keeps on twisting his words.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened Otunga? Did Orton take back his baby oil?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Battle of jobbers. No idea who's winning this.

Wait, I got it, double DQ.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Otunga's favorite meal, Oreos and Coffee


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Otunga looks so funny without facial hair.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Otunga.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did Cole just say 'We could be like Gorilla and Bobby out here.'? :lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Cole taking about social media to Kane LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So wait...who wins in this match? :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Kane out there for this match?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"Am I annoying you?" :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kane looks so retarded sitting there on commentary.:lmao


:lol:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kane is doing some stunning commentary here.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> When did I say ADR didn't get reaction tonight? The guy said he doesn't get reaction and I said he couldn't buy a reaction. Because he can't and hasn't gotten one outside of the border of Mexico in MONTHS (you didn't think we'd notice that, huh? lol). Deal with it and keep on douchin, bro. :cool2


oh, so he DID get a reaction within 3 months? you were wrong, then. again.

way to ignore the whole Smackdown "you suck" chants and AJ thing too. you're a mindless drone that just assumes with everyone else that every single solitary thing on Smackdown is edited. ADR can get a reaction, it's just inconsistent. once again, stop while you're behind.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sit down Cole


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The fact that Zack Ryder is STILL over never ceases to fucking amaze me. WWE is so petty.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> so..how many people is Kane feuding with


How many people are on the planet these days? Over 7 Billion? Ok, that many.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

And :vince finds yet another new low for this program...

This match is happening... 

At this point in the show...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane is completely silent.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Otunga with the Cena shoulder ram.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I could just imagine Cole and Kane on commentary like Chris Berman was in the Longest Yard with that convict.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

and otunga vs zack beats the previous santino vs staler for the most pointless match of 2012


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Cole and Kane - the 2nd comming of Gorilla and Bobby.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ Cole announcing while standing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Otunga should be the new face of Dax hair grease.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Problem with all those brogue kicks and clean pins, how can anyone take him serious as a champ? It's ridiculous.


Well with the likes of Swagger and Bryan having decent booking during their reign after jobbing for months I wouldn't worry about that, the problem is what they are going to do with Ziggler after his title reign.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't see Kane apologizing, he looked like he wants to jack Zach up again.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane is doing better than King on commentary


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is a better commentator then King anyone else agree?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kane is doing a better job than Lawler out there.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Otunga, your classic "narcissist" heel. Cocky, arrogant... likes to brag about his law degree from Harvard.

Let's have him come out to generic emo rock song #211B. That'll get him over.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kane ain't saying shit


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kane's silent commentary >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lawler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've seen funerals more lively than this crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane looks like how I feel right now.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

As good as JR is at selling the overall story....Cole has that ability with selling the comedy. I'm a total M. Cole mark.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's funny how bad WWE is and how far they've fallen. Good stuff.
It's like the last seasons of Roseanne.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Kane commentating would have been much better than this.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Kane's silent commentary >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lawler.


Agreed


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane...already better on the mic then King


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane is fucking god right now :lol :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WWE has five hours a week and they still can't develop new stars. Sad.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane did great on comentary! LoL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why does Kane hate Ryder so much?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wait. Ryder wins on RAW and doesn't get chokeslammed?! What year is this?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane is the best commentator out there.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol is that the first time otunga took a chokeslam?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That boy Kane, he does what he wantsssssss


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THAT? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Ryder's finisher isn't even over anymore. 

Kane fighting the temptation to destroy Ryder for the 1994747366218th time so he destroys Otunga instead. He should mention that he loves to destroy Ryder in his next class.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kane for commentator of the year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Even Kane disagrees with how WWE treats Ryder.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Replace the entire commentary team with Kane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them legs.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WWE has five hours a week and they still can't develop new stars. Sad.


We have our current up and coming talent in Kane, Lawler, Big Show, etc.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear this is the worst crowd this year. Jesus fucking christ. You could hear a fucking bee flying arround the arena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So why does Kane hate Ryder so much?


He probably hates the Jersey Shore and guidos.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha punk tweeted cole saying "#holly berry"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Christ, is this 'Face Night' tonight on Raw or something? Don't think a heel's won on this show at all :no:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

What type of match do you want?
#WWETables
#WWECage
#WWENoDQ
#WWEDoesntMatterBecauseSomeoneWillInterfereRegardless


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I swear this is the worst crowd this year.


There have been much worse.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Punk just kicking shit....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoyK said:


> I swear this is the worst crowd this year. Jesus fucking christ. You could hear a fucking bee flying arround the arena.


Can you seriously blame them?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

bar none the worst crowd in recently memory. Fresno was 10 times better than these fucking people.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We should have a real barnburner here to finish up the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> So why does Kane hate Ryder so much?


He must of accidentally spilled Coffee on him a la Jericho back in the day and we don't know about it.

Each time he's destroyed Ryder dating back to January, it's been the highlight of the show for me. Can't stop laughing at it because Ryder looks like such a dork each time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE!!!


NO NO NO!!! Don't Go after Ryder! That's bad. 

(Kane chokeslams the heel that already got his ass kicked) 

Oh that's OK.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryder looks like the guy off Spiderman who shoots Peter Parkers uncle.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Can you seriously blame them?


Not directed at me, obviously, but I certainly can't.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

The trailer for this new WWE movie looks fucking terrible...even for WWE films standards.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Each time he's destroyed Ryder dating back to January, it's been the highlight of the show for me. *Can't stop laughing at it because Ryder looks like such a dork each time.*


He's been looking a dork since that Cena/Eve fiasco.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bet on it, Big Show or Cena or both will interfere in this match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Ryder looks like the guy off Spiderman who shoots Peter Parkers uncle.


LOL, Ryder does look like someone that can play a comic book goon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can you seriously blame them?


True. Damn true. :kurt



Inb4 Big Show interferes in Punk-Lawler. Gahhh and here I was thinking WWE was starting to follow the right path..fuck'sake.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

honestly forgot Kane and Ryder were feuding.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Zack Ryder needs to completely change his character or he'll never get anywhere, I hope he knows this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> bar none the worst crowd in recently memory. Fresno was 10 times better than these fucking people.


Give them a break. They're still overly emotional from HHH's goodbye speech.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

only thing left to piss of ppl is have Lawler win somehow thus embarrassing Punk to end the show.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

don't blame the crowd, blame the pathetic writers and wwe for making them sit through 3 hours of recaps and triple h golden balls ceremonies.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

CM Punk main events... with king.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> honestly forgot Kane and Ryder were feuding.


If by "feuding" you mean consistently eat chokeslams and get your back broken.. then yes, it's quite a feud.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I swear this is the worst crowd this year. Jesus fucking christ. You could hear a fucking bee flying arround the arena.


In all fairness, there's not really been anything for them to get excited about. Or at least its felt that way. The eternal boredom of the silent arena is deadly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking Florida.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Zack Ryder needs to completely change his character or he'll never get anywhere, I hope he knows this.


Doesn't matter what he does with his gimmick. He's still being punished for getting over on his own.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Watch Dolph job again.......christ


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

how the hell does this show get 4 million viewers? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did anyone here watch that re match saturday night? I forgot it was even on. LoL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

that was obvious.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This could be entertaining. Maybe. Maybe...


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Cage Match! Nice. That will certainly keep everyone out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler/Orton should be good.

Cage wins. Surprise Surprise.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I swear to god if big show interferes and closes the show I will forget everything good that happened on this show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

phreddie spaghetti said:


> how the hell does this show get 4 million viewers? fpalm


Vince has a lot of money, wouldn't be surprised if he spends it on 2 million T.Vs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ya don't say?

And this bitch.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cage? Bullshit.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*edit*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

OH WOW CAGE MATCH WON THE POLL


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ugh


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

The Pastor said:


> The trailer for this new WWE movie looks fucking terrible...even for WWE films standards.


Knucklehead did a Worldwide Box Office Gross of $8,927. 

You think they'd learn.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, that makes last week's Punk/Cena promo completely worthless.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn AJ has a cute lil ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow I didn't see that coming. Woah. Blockbuster!
Wow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A shocking choice....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"My Choice" = Exactly who you'd think it would be anyway..


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

AJ really showing why she's not just some ordinary GM.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

the fuck was the point of that


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So.. Da fuq was the point of giving Punk a choice?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought Cena v Punk was already happening at NOC?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

"hurrr durrr this crowd is so dead" ---> "WOW, AJ WITH NO REACTION HERE AT ALL!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THANK YOU AJ FOR TELLING US SOMETHING WE KNEW LAST WEEK.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

AJ chooses Cena as Punk's opponet? Never seen that coming.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

The more boring the city is, the quieter the crowd will be....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena winning the title at NOC. Fuck off


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So what the fuck was the point of last week's call out? Really WWE... use your fucking brains at some god damned point. Fuck's sake.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That's not fair!

AJ's just fucking trolled the whole lot of us fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

CM Punk vs John Cena at Night of Champions. There's a fucking surprise...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaand that is how your #1 contender is decided......


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

at least its official this early


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd love to see Lawler blade during this match.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OH SHIT AJ THANKS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Um didn't Punk pick Cena last week as his opponent?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Really? Was there any doubt that Cena wasn't going to be the one number contender for WWE title?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH MY GOD, WHAT COULD IT BE!? Even though there's randomly a steel cage on the fucking ceiling, I have no idea what could it be!!! *sigh*


Edit: Holy shit AJ, I never thought that Cena would be in the main event on his hometown!! Wooooooahhhhh


Alright I'll stop with the sarcasm here, I'm just fucking bored.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

When looking back on "worst years in WWE history" I foresee 2012 being a frequent choice. Smh.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

unpredictable greatest-of-all-time GM AJ strikes again!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> Knucklehead did a Worldwide Box Office Gross of $8,927.
> 
> You think they'd learn.


Well WWE saw that as 680+ morons buying a ticket to watch that movie. If they break 700 with this one, it would be a success.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I love every time AJ comes out

and oh god, NoC Punk vs Cena, that's announced, alright.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, look at that, a cage was already conveniently hanging from above!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Cena winning the title at NOC. Fuck off


Doubt it. Not enough for him to overcome yet. They'll push that to the next PPV after Punk runs him over and Cena has to gut through two broken legs and a cracked vertebrae to soldier on to victory.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

She does have an amazing little ass on her though. *sigh*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Also can Sky 1 shove their new unfunny comedy shows up their arse.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Umm AJ, Cena was also Punk's choice. Aren't you just giving him what he wants?

Sorry, I often forget logic just doesn't exist in wrestling sometimes.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I can not wait til the day RAW goes back to 2 hours. This shit is far too long!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's amazing that King can still perform like that at his age after all these years. True legend in this industry. IIRC he even gave Miz probably his best match ever in a TLC on RAW last year.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Skyfall said:


>



That is brilliant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Blueforce7 said:


> This could be entertaining. Maybe. Maybe...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ making those executive decisions!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RockCold said:


> I can not wait til the day RAW goes back to 2 hours. This shit is far too long!


truth. this shit is taxing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So while normal 13 year olds are listening to Biebz and starting to blow random boys, this short bus bitch is the General Manager of a WWE show.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WrestlingInc said:


> During tonight's RAW, Triple H addressed his future in the sport while wearing a cast on his left arm.
> 
> The only problem is... Brock Lesnar "broke" his right arm at SummerSlam.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0827/555703/triple-h/#ixzz24o0djgUn


:lmao


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Calling Punk holds the title til after WWE13' is released.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Del Rio has to beat Orton to earn a title match even though Sheamus cheated to win. All Cena has to do is say 'I want a match' even though he's been out the picture for a year


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

5 mins cage match, fire russo clap clap clap


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk please destroy King.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just turned Raw on. So I take it the show has been bad..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is going to win, but he better fucking kill Lawler.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

silence............. lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i remember Daniel Bryan sqashing King. Wonder how long Punk will take to beat Lawler.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Even lawler not getting a reaction? Whats with these people


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Vince has a lot of money, wouldn't be surprised if he spends it on 2 million T.Vs


:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> Just turned Raw on. So I take it the show has been bad..


Bryan and Kane have been good. Other than that...

Oh yeah, squash cage match. Or Show intervenes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> :lmao


Actually he broke his left arm.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

jerry lawler's entrance:
AND THE CROWD GOES. . . . . . . .mild


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

will94 said:


> Umm AJ, Cena was also Punk's choice. Aren't you just giving him what he wants?
> 
> Sorry, I often forget logic just doesn't exist in wrestling sometimes.


In fairness, Punk said Cena would only get the match if he admitted he was the best in the world. Cena didn't do that so Punk may have been planning to pick someone else for all we know. Still pointless anyway as it was always going to be Cena.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

The Night Of Champions music sounds like that of The Pirates Of The Caribbean.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

UknowWho said:


> Punk please destroy King.


It would be nice to see.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Think the crowd have gone home, don't blame them. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Listen to this ovation for the WWE champion! The crowd has erupted! Bah gawd!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

As much as I hate Lawler on commentary, he is still pretty decent in the ring at his age.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sky Sports always had RAW ending at 4:15AM.

Five minute cage match, 12 minute Cena promo, 3 minutes of recaps.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, I'm really peeved about this. What the fuck is the point of a steel cage if you're going to allow pins or submissions?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I believe this is Lawler's first cage match since 1953...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Jerry Lawler is a real up and comer!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Even lawler not getting a reaction? Whats with these people


no one wants to see this shit


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk destroys Lawler tonight, Lawler costs Punk the title at NOTC.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

IT'S CLOBBERIN TIIIIME!

No Punk. Really. Clobber this motherfucker right out of the commentary booth forever,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's even quiet for Punk. wow fpalm


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Nevermind, I like the new look.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

About 100 days way too long. God bless you, Punk...even though you hate Jesus.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Silent Crowd. Not even "respecting" the WWE champion that loud either


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Heavenly Invader said:


> That Jerry Lawler is a real up and comer!


Yeah, dat boy is getting a push.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Where's the pride in being champion these days? Title shots are handed out like fruit snacks. Between all the royal rumbles, elimination chambers, battle royals put together at a whim at any given week on RAW, weekly #1 contenders matches, GM's handing out title shots because of some argument that happened in the ring, handicap matches, triple threat matches, etc., etc., etc.

Being champion means absolutely nothing. It's the wrestling equivalent of being employee of the month.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Pastor said:


> I believe this is Lawler's first cage match since *1953*...


:StephenA Christ almighty


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Bryan and Kane have been good. Other than that...
> 
> Oh yeah, squash cage match. Or Show intervenes.


Cool thanks.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

Pff CheeseHeads. Heard Raw was in town. Not fans but need to pass time until opening day.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

The blading scars on Lawler look scary. Put his body through a lot and can still go in the ring, credit to him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, is this real life right now?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KING SMASH


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cage must be mic'ed. You can hear Punk really clear.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk destroyed by one punch.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I say Lawler wins with a 450 splash.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh God... please dont make Punk into one of those cowardly champions...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

sad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kill him Punk!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Now that Punk is heel his wrestling skills have magically disappeared and Lawler is able to hold his own.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd must think they are at a funeral.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is main eventing Raw. Why am I still watching WWE??


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

10:57 and they're stalling. Gonna be a real great match.. good enough to match that electrifying crowd.




Antho10000 said:


> Crowd must think they are at a funeral.


Well, they ARE watching the burial of the WWE title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't take this haircut seriously unless there's a homoerotic Gallows and big tittied Serena by his side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lawler, still the best worked punches, even in 2012

people forget how great he was in his prime


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Where are the boring chants when you really need them?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder what Vince thinks when the crowd are silent. Bet Punk gets punished for it. :lol


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA Christ almighty



Sarcasm for dramatic effect. *insert pointless emoticon here*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus, Punk looks fucking terrible with that cut.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

pagestretch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, if Punk hadn't cut his hair, I'd say this showdown would look like this.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is one dead crowd, Jesus christ


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I will say onething about King, he has a better physique.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Miz is smiling somewhere right now. Punk probably shouldn't shit on people so much. He'll end up in the same place of the person he was mocking.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Jerry Lawler to use the 5 moves of doom and win it...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Redead said:


> Lawler, still the best worked punches, even in 2012
> 
> people forget how great he was in his prime


The problem is he is WAY past his prime.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I wish Cole would go into his Heel persona and talk about how King's an idiot and shit like that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He won't get booed in Chicago next week either


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder how WWE will conspire to manufacture heel heat once Jerry Lawler's skin falls off and he has to go live in a special hospital.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk's first time closing a RAW (assuming here) without Cena's presence since the triple threat with Kane and Bryan? And it's against King. 

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Okay, I'm really peeved about this. What the fuck is the point of a steel cage if you're going to allow pins or submissions?


Completely agree with you there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God this is just bad booking. Way to kill any momentum Punk ever had. They did everything to bury him and now they are trying to finish it once and for all. 

How long til Bryan finally gets shoved off to the side since they can't get the crowd to turn on him... god what happened to this company. When did it become WCW 2.0?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk :lol


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Punk's tattoos are mic'ed up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this for the title? I forgot.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If punk loses clean, I'm done with this fucking company

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont understand the logic of opening the cage door. 

"HEY REF OPEN THAT DOOR IM OUTTA HERE"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Punk should do the flying elbow from the top of the cage


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

I would not mind seeing CM Punk go off a la Rock vs. Mankind and just beating the shit out of King.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I must say, I love this Punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Punk was singing some country shit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

lmao at Punk singing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God this is horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Is this for the title? I forgot.


No. Only saving grace of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk just does not give a fuck how obvious he is about spot calling.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I demand a Punk concert.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Boring chants. This is great.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't tell me Punk is going to have to cheat to beat Lawler


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, Punk giving and taking with Lawler. Gotta love making the WWE title worth something.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk's a natural heel lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If punk loses clean, *I'm done with this fucking company*
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Just like you probably were last week? And the week before? Oh, and the week before?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk is literally quoting Andy Kaufman. Who finds this re-hash entertaining?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't believe this crap, punk can't squash king.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love a TNA chant right here.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Don't tell me Punk is going to have to cheat to beat Lawler


WWE heel booking 101.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If punk loses clean, I'm done with this fucking company
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


This


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please end this match. I am begging you.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Blood!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is for the title??


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

BLOOD! Called it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

BLOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk blading?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A 60 year old going head to head with the WWE champion
wow I hated when they did it with the Miz and I hate it now


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

In before "ermagherd blerd on PerG show"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punk's bleeding! Turn the cameras off!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy shit punk bleeding hahahaha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OSHT BLOOD? OKAY THIS GOT INTERESTING! :mark:


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Boring chants?

FIRE PUNK! IT'S CLEARLY HIS FAULT!

The King is a legend! Clearly they just don't like Punk :vince2


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark Blood!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk's first time closing a RAW (assuming here) without Cena's presence since the triple threat with Kane and Bryan? And it's against King.
> 
> What. The. Fuck.


Show's not over yet, we'll see Cena.

Also, DAT BLOOD!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk bleeding like a boss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Blood? Blood!


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

PUNK BUSTED OPEN WOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

zomG Blooood.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crowd still can't tell if they should cheer Punk or not. Couple that with a dead crowd and you have this.... I could sleep soundly in that audience.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

WOHA Punk just bladed!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crowd didn't even pop for Lawler's fist. But then again they haven't popped for anything.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a lot of blood.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ZOMG ATTITUDE ERAZ IZ BCK GUYYYZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I fucking love what im seeing from Punk here and ive never been a mark


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No close-ups. For the love of Christ, not close-ups!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait is Punk bleeding?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god he won.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God that's over. Fucking horrible. 

Never have Lawler wrestle again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what's with the ref's gloves?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk bladed


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I feel ashamed... 

Watching The company's champion have to sell so hard for an announcer... I don't care how good lawler was... Fuck thank god this piss is over...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O lord... what a waste of fucking time.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

What's with the little mincey gloves the ref puts on?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the cage was fucking pointless


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

LMAO @ this dead crowd.

People still really want to cheer for Punk but with this 'heel turn' he is getting less reactions by the week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Men marking for blood is hilarious. Be a chick for 3 days out of a month and you won't find it so exciting. 

Fucking crickets.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like they cut that match short (thank god?) due to Punk bleeding.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Punk was the one that got busted open lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Please don't be done Punk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What a waste of time.

Who bled?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Punk is about to fuck his shit up


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk bout to kill this man


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

omg what will the parents tell their children???

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course Punk knew there was a toolbox under the fucking ring.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh God, just got some Mark Henry flashback after seeing that chain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

psx71 said:


> ZOMG ATTITUDE ERAZ IZ BCK GUYYYZZZZZ!!!!


That joke is older and less funny than Nash's quad joke. Just stop.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

R.I.P King..


only a Superman can save him now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Humiliate the fuck out of Lawler.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes because let's forget the no roof part


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heel Punk is great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Skyfall said:


> what's with the ref's gloves?



Can't run the risk of catching the Hep.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk looks crazy opened up with the Anaconda Vice locked in. Sick.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cue John Cena


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the crowd doesn't fucking care. Why should they?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

All I care about is how long this is gonna keep him off commentary. Please, at least two more weeks.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Called it earlier, Cena to challenge Punk for the honour of King


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Climb up the fucking cage John! 

You idiot!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Cena being all frantic.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

First thing Cena can't overcome... climbing a fence.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

...or you could just climb the cage, Cena


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I would LOL so hard if Cena ripped the door off the cage.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank god Cena is here to save the day.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You lifted fat ass Big Show but you can't climb a cage or rip the door open.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena can't climb xD


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk was drawn first blood by Jerry Lalwer, a 60 year old man. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol Punk isn't asking for to much. He has been champ for almost a year doesnt that make him best in the world.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena has a phobia about climbing cages.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena to the rescue gaiz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena-Not Climbing cages since 2003.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Cena forgot how to climb or some shit?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to save the show once again, fuck you


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Lawler needs to be strapped to the cage and crucified.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AlwaysSunny For AIW said:


> LMAO @ this dead crowd.
> 
> People still really want to cheer for Punk but with this 'heel turn' he get getting less reactions by the week.


They really need him to turn on the fans soon.



Amber B said:


> Men marking for blood is hilarious. Be a chick for 3 days out of a month and you won't find it so exciting.
> 
> Fucking crickets.


LMFAO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Cena can't climb up the cage and into the ring?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

God that was good


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to be a star Punk.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> All I care about is how long this is gonna keep him off commentary. Please, at least two more weeks.


InB4HeHasAnalBleeding


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk should have a role in American History X II.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

heel CM Punk made this week watchable


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL. Lawler looked like chucky with his head squished up.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Think that went against the script. :lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

BE A STAR


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God I love this.. the WWE killed the angle in every way possible and even the itty kids don't seem to care all that much. Welcome to bad booking 101... where we learn how to drain wrestling of all energy!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol Lil Naitch was following Punk.

All this is pointless. Raw's in Chicago next week and they're NOT gonna boo him. Not likely they're gonna boo him in Montreal either.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they remove Punk from the Be A Star commercials now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No John, don't valiantly climb over the cage to save Lawler. Just sit there and let Punk beat the crap out of him.

Terrible Raw all around.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Now you can say they are cementing Punk as a heel. Oh, and next week they are in Chicago, please let them do the right thing and cheer Punk.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

its not saying much but that was the best 3 hour raw so far. Good punk promo at the start of the show and all the anger management stuff, made staying up worthwhile for the first time since the switch.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What a boring ass episode.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DaftFox said:


> Think that went against the script. :lol


...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Couldn't help but laugh at Cena acting all frantic saying "THATS ENOUGH PUNK.. HE'S HAD ENOUGH STOP IT!"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kane, Daniel Bryan and Punk were pretty fun parts of the show

everything else gave me diabetes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane was the best part of this whole show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the show was...yeah, but at least no big show AND possible bonus of no lawler next week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Lol Lil Naitch was following Punk.
> 
> All this is pointless. Raw's in Chicago next week and they're NOT gonna boo him. Not likely they're gonna boo him in Montreal either.


Wouldn't surprise me if they "ban/suspend" him from the arenas for the next 2 weeks just so they can avoid that happening.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my God this episode felt like it was 7 hours. Kane in anger management was the highlight of the night. Punk ripping Lawler apart at the beginning was solid, too. The rest was so damn boring and unengaging.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Did the chain fall off the door when Cena ran out but yet he didnt just open the door? LOL


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

First time I've fallen asleep on a live Raw.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bringing back the bottom drop really took me back to ecw 2006


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Danjo1986 said:


> BE A STAR


Is a fake show mate.
If marvel had the be a star campaign would you talk shit because in the Avengers Hulk beat the shit out of Loki? 

I agree that Vince making fun of JR's bells palsy is fucked up though because that is a real thing that is not funny.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Can they remove Punk from the Be A Star commercials now?


Not until Cena calls him a bully. They need the Cenation stamp of approval.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> First time I've fallen asleep on a live Raw.


They showed that? Fuck the WWE.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Only Punk was okay...I sleep two times between the commercials very forgettable RAW.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Amber B said:


> You lifted fat ass Big Show but you can't climb a cage or rip the door open.


that's what i was thinking.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane, Bryan, Punk, and even HHH were all great. Decent show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome beatdown by Punk. The blood did add to the fight feel of the match... though it would've been better if Lawler was bleeding since Punk was giving him a beatdown. Although I'm sure it wasn't supposed to happen, but still...

... ending made Punk out to be cowardly, but cunning and vicious at the same time. Brilliant performance by him and Cena's performance was great as well. 

And to people who just don't like Punk, have no fear! His title reign only has 20 days left on the clock.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Shitty show as usual. Too much Punk for my liking and beating up on Jerry Lawler...

Pathetic.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena vs steel cage for the wwe championship


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan and Kane were on fire tonight. Punk slaying Lawler was epic. Beyond that, meh.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> cena vs steel cage for the wwe championship


Rise above Cage. Maybe Cena will climb for once then


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they "ban/suspend" him from the arenas for the next 2 weeks just so they can avoid that happening.


If they do that they might as well just throw their hands up and quit the business... the moment you start working around the fans instead of for them is the momeent you deserve to go out of business. So far, they've skirted the line somewhat but that would be a full on "Fuck you for not going according to our script!". Course, if he doesn't show in Chicago that might not make for a full three hour program...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If John Cena pulled the door open, then everyone would just complain about how strong and unrealistic supercena was booked

the climbing thing was weird though


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Love heel Punk. That show was silly though, as usual. WWE is a mess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2 hours plz.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

No one should be surprised that Cena didn't climb the cage. Unless it's a PPV, Cena usually couldn't give a shit about giving his all towards anything.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Some segments were good, others were bad or boring.

Unfortunately, this RAW seemed like there were more of the negatives than the positives.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok quickly. This RAW was more for the midcarders, getting them some TV time. HHH promo wasn't as long as I thought. Main event was actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be. A lot of things turned out better than I thought they would. I would say 'twas decent.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Did Punk actually blade during that match? Before he went into the cage headfirst, you see him swipe his thumb across his forehead.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure who here is familiar with the indy wrestling scene but was the role of Harold in the Daniel Bryan/Kane segments played by SoCal indy star, Scorpio Sky?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The cena I know would FU sorry AA the steel cage with punk in it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Anger Management and HHH were by far the best parts of the show.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Bryan and Kane were on fire tonight. Punk slaying Lawler was epic. Beyond that, meh.


this...

The rest of the show was gutter trash...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Not sure who here is familiar with the indy wrestling scene but was the role of Harold in the Daniel Bryan/Kane segments played by SoCal indy star, Scorpio Sky?


He looked darker than Sky, but if could have been lighting or the camera. We'll see if when a video is put up.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well Cena sure is retarded he could have climbed the cell and Punk would have had nowhere to run :no:


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Would have been a better ending if Cena just randomly beat up Lawler too.

If the booking is going to be nonsensical, why not make it fun?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

UUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH I HATE THIS CRAP!!!!
Cena going against the odds again. This shit is unwatchable. 
Never watching it live again. Fast forwarding and watching like 20 minutes of it. So annoying!

They couldn't just have Punk be an edgy face?? Full on heel after a short one year face run that brought him to superstardom.
This is some dumb shit going on.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you guys going to pretend punk "destroyed" king?
Pathetic how ryberg dominates 2 young guys and the wwe champ can't squash a old man.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Once again the GOAT shows that Raw is Bryan. Those anger management segments may have been some of my favorite Bryan segments to date. Awesome, awesome job by him and Kane. I really liked Kane mentioning Katie Vick, too. :lol

It was nice to see Lawler knocking Punk around.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk beating down Lawler is even more evidence that his current character = IWC.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It was Scorpio Sky.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0827/555705/randy-orton/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kane, Bryan (can't believe I said that), & Finally NO Big Show was the highlight of the show. Triple H was ok I guess, Like AJ Lee jumpin that annoying woman Vickie.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw was awfully whacky this evening... 

Monday Night Raw Episode 1005 Full Review


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Scorpio Sky cameo was funny, I hope WWE signs him since TNA didn't.


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

As much as I didn't want Punk to turn into Cena 2.0, I just can't get behind this. The more WWE Heel he gets, the weaker he'll become. I want to have faith, but I just see a meal for Cena in the near future i.e noc. The crowd wants to cheer for Punk, i don't understand why he couldnt be a tweener. 

I can even see it affecting promos,

Punk: Truths
Cena: But...but you beat up poor defenseless Lawler, your points are mute.
End segment


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

For those that want to hear the Kane segment again:






6:50 on.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

On Facebook:



> CM punk should be strip of his title and not be pary of the do not be a bully adds that's all be has been the last few weels





> I think punk should grow up. Punk is a bully


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Are you guys going to pretend punk "destroyed" king?
> Pathetic how ryberg dominates 2 young guys and the wwe champ can't squash a old man.


Just as pathetic as a broke down snarling Hulk Hogan whiffing the air yet knocking down three guys at once?










Leave the memories alone........and bury them.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anybody know if they will continue the classes next week?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, in 2012 who coulda guessed hogan, sting and lawler are main event

whoda thunk it

someone dig up nature boy buddy roger's corpse


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Y2Raven said:


> On Facebook:


it's still real to me damnit.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> For those that want to hear the Kane segment again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that Kane thing was epic!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RenoDazoto said:


> As much as I didn't want Punk to turn into Cena 2.0, I just can't get behind this. The more WWE Heel he gets, the weaker he'll become. I want to have faith, but I just see a meal for Cena in the near future i.e noc. The crowd wants to cheer for Punk, i don't understand why he couldnt be a tweener.
> 
> I can even see it affecting promos,
> 
> ...


Exactly this.

And what the F, how many heels do we need in this bitch???? 
We have no faces that anyone actually care about or have interesting characters. 
Turned Punk to bring him right back down cause he got too successful. 
Absolutely NO reason to turn him heel, other than to let Cena go over ANOTHER heel.
And he's just another generic heel now. And just like many have said, it makes no f'n sense to NOT be behind him! His points are 100% valid in every way. This is THE most annoying main event feud I've sat through. Frustration beyond belief knowing that WWE is just getting away with this ignorant shit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Are you guys going to pretend punk "destroyed" king?
> Pathetic how ryberg dominates 2 young guys and the wwe champ can't squash a old man.


Everyday Punk is champion, everyday that belt loses credibility.



Warren Zevon said:


> Once again the GOAT shows that Raw is Bryan. Those anger management segments may have been some of my favorite Bryan segments to date. Awesome, awesome job by him and Kane. I really liked Kane mentioning Katie Vick, too. :lol
> 
> It was nice to see Lawler knocking Punk around.


Danial Bryan is the best thing on this show by a fucking mile.

Yes, seeing Punk beat up is good tv. (Y)



Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk beating down Lawler is even more evidence that his current character = IWC.


He's been the IWC's darling ever since he came to the WWE. It was only when he became more vocal, we saw the REAL CM Punk and realized what an asshole he truly is.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW, this was even worse than the previous shows. TNA had just a decent show last Thursday, but I'm pretty sure, they'll smash RAW again this week (in quality, not in ratings) by far. This show was just pure fuckery from start to finish. The anger management class segments were nice trash, the Divas had a solid match (compared to the last weeks and months) and the "They wanna be in TNA"-chant was epic, but that's it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, the Kane history was the best moment of the show, with Daniel Bryan closely behind because he's been damn entertaining since 1,000.

Yeah, I had a feeling it was Scorpio Sky. That was the first thing I said when I saw Harold.

Overall, the show wasn't too bad. I guess I say that a lot but I like to be positive. IMO, worst point of the show was the actual Daniel Bryan/Truth match, should have actually had a finish and would have much rather seen Kofi/Bryan. Really enjoyed the HHH promo and obviously, this is leading to Taker/Brock (mark my words).


I give RAW 6.5/10.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk will not be heel with many wrestling fans... not because he is just too good, but because what he is saying is true. That belt means he's the best in the world kayfabe... the way Lawler and Cena are treating that belt is an insult to the belt, to Punk, and to every wrestle who sacrificed years to get just a chance at holding that belt. How the fuck can any wrestling fan cheer two assholes treating all that as meaningless?

This is why the WWE is failing horribly... I mean, even the crowd tonight was not reacting. That's when you know you have problems. There is a disconnect between teh product and the fans. They need to fix this...


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty much a filler Raw tonight with no real build up to night of chamions. 

Heres my thoughts random order.

Although the HHH vignettes were tedious and two too many I couldn't help but reminice back to the good old days when they were shown. The HHH promo itself sucked, HHH your not a good actor, the chapperone proved that. So enough with the soppy shit. It was almost as bad as the 'I love you pop' line you pulled on Vince when you replaced him.

Jack Swagger Vs Ryback looked really sloppy, I can't put my finger on it looking back but I just remember the match looking real bad. 

AJ attacking Vickie was pretty cool. 

Dolph Ziggler being in a tag match after last week being argubily the biggest win of his career sucked. He should have got a bit of mic time to drill home that he retired Jericho and start buiding him up as a legimate main eventer. Again WWE misses the boat on this guy. 

Heath Slater entertains me. His match wasn't great, hes not got a great look or above average mic skils but damn he entertains me whenever he gets air time.

Cena Miz was meh. 

The main event was beter then expected, but Lawyler shouldn't be wrestling these days. Hes out of shape and talents stuggling to get time as it is. 

Daniel Bryan anger management was my highlight. 10 years ago these sort of bookings would get slated to the ground yet nowadays we mark when we get a few. Just goes to show how stale the product is.

Once again 3 hour Raw really wasn't up to much but on a plus side it didn't feel like we were getting force fed tout for two and a half hours.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane and Daniel Bryan were the best thing this week, period.

"Don't touch me Harold."

"I have an unhealthy obsession with torturing Pete Rose."

I lost it admittedly.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Nice trash"
that's contradictory you fucking moron.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL at everyone saying Bryan was on fire tonight. Kane stole the anger management segment. The rest was contrived and illogical. Like the kid in the goat mask-it was a pointless, unfunny gag to shoehorn in another GOAT joke. Kane's part fit perfectly in, the goat thing didn't. Even the rest of Bryan's parts were at best mediocre. Why do you blind marks feel the need to praise everything he does as the greatest ever?


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Are you guys going to pretend punk "destroyed" king?
> Pathetic how ryberg dominates 2 young guys and the wwe champ can't squash a old man.


Its because Ryback is a babyface and a monster while CM Punk is a heel and no brock lesnar or mark henry.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> LOL at everyone saying Bryan was on fire tonight. Kane stole the anger management segment. The rest was contrived and illogical. Like the kid in the goat mask-it was a pointless, unfunny gag to shoehorn in another GOAT joke. Kane's part fit perfectly in, the goat thing didn't. Even the rest of Bryan's parts were at best mediocre. Why do you blind marks feel the need to praise everything he does as the greatest ever?


Yeah this lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Punk will not be heel with many wrestling fans... not because he is just too good, but because what he is saying is true. That belt means he's the best in the world kayfabe... the way Lawler and Cena are treating that belt is an insult to the belt, to Punk, and to every wrestle who sacrificed years to get just a chance at holding that belt. How the fuck can any wrestling fan cheer two assholes treating all that as meaningless?
> 
> This is why the WWE is failing horribly... I mean, even the crowd tonight was not reacting. That's when you know you have problems. There is a disconnect between teh product and the fans. They need to fix this...


This.:cool2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan getting counted out due to the fan getting involved was hilarious. Plus the anger management stuff with Kane and Daniel Bryan were my highlights for RAW this week.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Every 3 hour RAW has had at least a few good segments, barring last week. IMO. 3 hours really drags the show down. If you trim the fat from these last 4 or so episodes,vthen you have a really good show on your hands. With the recaps and filler though, the show suffers. Even a show with some great moments only feels decent.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Jack Swagger botch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpmgJXS6GfQ

At first I was worried that this was more Ryback's fault, but looking at it, Jack Swagger didn't attempt to jump with it and as a result fell right on his neck. I watched this like a dozen times, this match wasn't good but damn it if he looked like he didn't give a shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> He's been the IWC's darling ever since he came to the WWE. It was only when he became more vocal, we saw the REAL CM Punk and realized what an asshole he truly is.


That's because Punk's character* IS* the IWC.




KO Bossy said:


> LOL at everyone saying Bryan was on fire tonight. Kane stole the anger management segment. The rest was contrived and illogical. Like the kid in the goat mask-it was a pointless, unfunny gag to shoehorn in another GOAT joke. Kane's part fit perfectly in, the goat thing didn't. Even the rest of Bryan's parts were at best mediocre. Why do you blind marks feel the need to praise everything he does as the greatest ever?


OMG YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I LIKE!!!11!

Welcome to the world.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I might get destroyed for this but I really can't wait til the Rock kicks Punk's candy ass to kingdom come. Cena can help along the way as well (at NOC; sicne he likely lose to Punk at HIAC or SS)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Headliner said:


> 2 hours plz.


This.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

For those who want to re-watch here is the entire Anger Management segment featuring Daniel Bryan, Kane and Harold.


----------



## SouLja-BoY (Aug 28, 2012)

Worse mainevent imo..


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

This show needs to be two hours SO VERY MUCH. They obviously don't know what to do with the extra time they have or haven't figured out what to do of quality with the time. But of couple of things:

~Kane and DB in anger management/therapy was legit funny; its been awhile since a Raw segment had me LOL that much (probably Jericho's trolling when he returned this year).

~Remember when Jack Swagger was a main eventer? It wasn't that long ago, was it? What happened to him?

~I don't like AJ as GM; I just have a hard time taking her seriously. I guess the biggest problem is that I assumed the point of making her GM would be to capitalize on her "crazy chick" gimmick by having her book left-field matches that would be somewhat intriguing, but she just skips out and does rather predictable stuff...whatever.

~As far as the CM Punk heel turn goes, their getting better with depicting him as the kind of heel he should be (menacing and passionate instead of whiny and chickensh*t), but I still don't like the fact that Lawler had to be the one involved. 

As I said last week, there's nothing original about having a someone beat up a commentator, especially Lawler to turn heel. The WWE has done this dozens of times before, and each time they do it, it elicits less sympathy from the audience (with the possible exception of JR). I mean, didn't the run this same program with Miz and Lawler a couple of years ago? If you want to have Lawler in some silly special attraction match against an up-and-coming, goofy heel, then fine. But I would be pissed to have paid to see CM Punk wrestle and it turns out to be against f'n Jerry Lawler. 

However, the fact that it's now obvious that Punk is a heel, new hair cut and all, and he's acting more vicious is a great way to offset making him sounding insecure. Eventually, he'll have to go off against the fans too if they plan on keeping him a heel, cause the truth is that a lot of fans still want to cheer him and will take his heel turn as him just "regaining his edge" after playing the good guy this past year. For example, how are they gonna play this angle off here (in Chicago) next week? Punk could probably hit Cena with a bus and get cheered here (yeah, everyone knows we're a bunch of smarky assholes here) 

There's also the fact that the things they he's complaining about are mostly true and Cena countering him by babbling about the principle of things isn't going to work on smarkier crowds or anyone who actually pays attention to the logic of these angles. Basically, get Lawler out of this angle and keep making CM Punk less whiny and more scary.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heel Punk >>>>>

Fucking loved that ending to RAW, the blood added a nice touch to it as well.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> That's because Punk's character* IS* the IWC.


Doing his phony _ECW Shoot_ promos i.e. I'm cool as fuck. fpalm

Pathetic.



Bob the Jobber said:


> OMG YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I LIKE!!!11!
> 
> Welcome to the world.


The IWC, what you expect?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/260259-after-raw-when-off-the-air-cena-competes-



> After Raw went off the air, Jerry Lawler would leave the ring and John Cena remained. The Big Show came out and talked to Cena about having unfinished business. Big Show said the crowd does not deserve to see them fight, but the referee rang the bell. John Cena left the ring and dragged Show back in. Show would eventually dominate the match until Cena hits an AA out of nowhere. This ended the night for the crowd in Milwaukee.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> LOL at everyone saying Bryan was on fire tonight. Kane stole the anger management segment. The rest was contrived and illogical. Like the kid in the goat mask-it was a pointless, unfunny gag to shoehorn in another GOAT joke. Kane's part fit perfectly in, the goat thing didn't. Even the rest of Bryan's parts were at best mediocre. Why do you blind marks feel the need to praise everything he does as the greatest ever?


dealing with some of Bryan's deluded, flat out not even on this planet anymore marks isn't even worth it. some of these people are the same people that said Daniel Bryan was the best part of Raw 1000 and said he hung in there with The Rock on the mic even though he was humiliated and then got Rock Bottom'd.

Undertaker returns, Heath Slater gets annihilated by a dozen legends, CM Punk turns heel, The Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, we had a WWE Championship match, and Daniel Bryan ends up feuding with..................... Charlie Sheen. BEST PART OF RAW 1000! NO! NO! NO! HE DESERVES A MATCH AND IS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME! 

truly unbearable.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty boring RAW, the anger management clips were so cheesy that it made it hilarious. Plus I really enjoyed Punk's stuff although the match was pretty boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Warrior said:


> For those who want to re-watch here is the entire Anger Management segment featuring Daniel Bryan, Kane and Harold.


They struck gold with this. I can't wait to see what they do next week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They struck gold with this. I can't wait to see what they do next week.


yes that was pretty fucking epic, I loved it, Kane had me rolling was on fucking point tonight


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> dealing with some of Bryan's deluded, flat out not even on this planet anymore marks isn't even worth it. some of these people are the same people that said Daniel Bryan was the best part of Raw 1000 and said he hung in there with The Rock on the mic even though he was humiliated and then got Rock Bottom'd.
> 
> Undertaker returns, Heath Slater gets annihilated by a dozen legends, CM Punk turns heel, The Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, we had a WWE Championship match, and Daniel Bryan ends up feuding with..................... Charlie Sheen. BEST PART OF RAW 1000! NO! NO! NO! HE DESERVES A MATCH AND IS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!
> 
> truly unbearable.


See you in the next Daniel Bryan thread. So intolerable! :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> dealing with some of Bryan's deluded, flat out not even on this planet anymore marks isn't even worth it. some of these people are the same people that said Daniel Bryan was the best part of Raw 1000 and said he hung in there with The Rock on the mic even though he was humiliated and then got Rock Bottom'd.
> 
> Undertaker returns, Heath Slater gets annihilated by a dozen legends, CM Punk turns heel, The Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, we had a WWE Championship match, and Daniel Bryan ends up feuding with..................... Charlie Sheen. BEST PART OF RAW 1000! NO! NO! NO! HE DESERVES A MATCH AND IS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!
> 
> truly unbearable.


Sounds like you need to make an anger collage


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> See you in the next Daniel Bryan thread. So intolerable! :lmao


i like showcasing how incredibly wrong someone like you is about almost every subject.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Then you might want to start sometime. (Y)


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Sounds like you need to make an anger collage


Post of the thread


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Kane shit in the anger management stuff was fucking gold. They better be careful, as Kane has a strange way about him when it comes to dry/dark humor--he might just outshine Daniel in the skits lol.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Kind of a mixed bag on RAW tonight. Wasn't the worst show I've ever seen but some things were pretty pointless/drug out/stupid.

-HHH's segment would've been excellent had he actually been retiring. I hate promos like that because the whole night leading up to it is a circle jerk of clips and then the audience just kind of falls flat afterwards. Can't wait to get 7 more of those before he actually hangs it up.

-Kane/Bryan was so stupid it was funny. Kane has always been a great straight man and Danielson deadpanning 'Don't touch me Harold' was funnier than it should've been. My only question is is Kane feuding with DBD or Ryder now?

-Ryback/Swagger was the definition of ugly although I'm not sure dropping Swagger on his head was entirely Ryback's fault. Cole keeps alluding to Swagger's losing streak like it might be going somewhere but he just keeps getting squashed.

-Way too much King tonight. I realize they're adding him in to fully turn Punk heel and keep Cena/Punk interaction to a minimum but I don't need to see 2 King promos and a match in the same night.

-Sheamus/Del Rio has officially become the least interesting title feud I've seen since I started watching wrestling again and that's saying something since we've seen Show/Cena and Show/Henry recently. Just put the belt on Ziggler and let him go over Orton already.

-I understand that Santino is a comedy character and geared towards kids but this Aksana thing is mind-numbingly stupid. Whoever has been writing these skits has to wonder how their career took such a violent downfall to the point that they're writing for a sock that's attracted to a woman. Also, what's the harm in bringing Cesaro out with her to give him a little more exposure?

-Poor Rhodes. We all know he's not going to win this feud with Sin Cara but it's a shame he has to job to Brodus as well. Sandow wasn't featured enough in the match and should've been given something more to say in my opinion.

-Cena/Miz is another example of 'We've got 3 hours to fill so we better just throw something together' and it showed. Cena couldn't have been more obvious about calling spots and the camera crew didn't do a lot to hide it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

5/10 Raw, as I saw someone mention earlier in the thread only Punk/Bryan/Kane were above average tonight. HHH killed the crowd, and two of the "2 different feuds tag team" matches were boring too, although Cody/Sandow should be interesting. Cena not climbing the cage was a lol moment.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao @ Kane in Anger Management


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Please go back to 2 hours, even if this was the Attitude Era 3 is too much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk's booking is fucking terrible and I hate how they completely fucked him up. Should have never turned heel.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> dealing with some of Bryan's deluded, flat out not even on this planet anymore marks isn't even worth it. some of these people are the same people that said Daniel Bryan was the best part of Raw 1000 and said he hung in there with The Rock on the mic even though he was humiliated and then got Rock Bottom'd.
> 
> Undertaker returns, Heath Slater gets annihilated by a dozen legends, CM Punk turns heel, The Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, we had a WWE Championship match, and Daniel Bryan ends up feuding with..................... Charlie Sheen. BEST PART OF RAW 1000! NO! NO! NO! HE DESERVES A MATCH AND IS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!
> 
> truly unbearable.


I can't wait until next week (sarcasm) to see how they try to milk this Bryan looking like a goat shtick. Maybe he'll be walking outside and WWE will inexplicably be holding a petting zoo for the kids and he'll see a goat and freak out. Oh, or how about he looks up into the sky and sees the Good Year Blimp advertising Goat Cheese on sale Wal-Mart. Better still, why don't they really stretch it out and have Bryan in the locker room and he bumps into Kofi, who is reading LL Cool J's biography and he happens to be on the chapter talking about the making of the G.O.A.T. album.

Sound farfetched, Bryan marks? So does having a kid in a goat mask walk into a therapy session because he's playing a goat in a Noah's Ark play.

If they REALLY wanted to put effort into this whole goat joke thing, they'd perhaps try to educate the audience and do something logical. Who is Bryan feuding with? Kane. What is Kane's nickname? The Devil's favorite demon, among others. In our modern day perception of the Devil, what animal is he often depicted as sharing physical characteristics with? A GOAT.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> I dont even know where to begin. The choices we make define our #legacy tonight the @wwe champ showed many things none have 2 do w #respect


-


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tonight was a pretty good Raw. Jerry Lawler gets his ass kicked, Daniel Bryan and Kane at Anger Management was really funny, A whole lot of matches, nice opening promo with Punk and Lawler, a Cena match was in the middle of the show lol.

The Punk/Lawler thing reminds me of CM Punk vs Scott Armstrong in 2010.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I can't wait until next week (sarcasm) to see how they try to milk this Bryan looking like a goat shtick. Maybe he'll be walking outside and WWE will inexplicably be holding a petting zoo for the kids and he'll see a goat and freak out. Oh, or how about he looks up into the sky and sees the Good Year Blimp advertising Goat Cheese on sale Wal-Mart. Better still, why don't they really stretch it out and have Bryan in the locker room and he bumps into Kofi, who is reading LL Cool J's biography and he happens to be on the chapter talking about the making of the G.O.A.T. album.
> 
> Sound farfetched, Bryan marks? So does having a kid in a goat mask walk into a therapy session because he's playing a goat in a Noah's Ark play.
> 
> If they REALLY wanted to put effort into this whole goat joke thing, they'd perhaps try to educate the audience and do something logical. Who is Bryan feuding with? Kane. What is Kane's nickname? The Devil's favorite demon, among others. In our modern day perception of the Devil, what animal is he often depicted as sharing physical characteristics with? A GOAT.


r u high?

this is wrestling, not lost. the reason this shit is so stupid is because the audience is either children or retarded


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Redead said:


> r u high?
> 
> this is wrestling, not lost. the reason this shit is so stupid is because the audience is either children or retarded


Yeah...so why are blind Bryan marks calling it amazing?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

One of the more boring Monday Nights for wrestling, and I honestly feel lost when I watch Raw. There seems to be no real direction, and I can't see why 3 hours makes any sense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk was fucking AWESOME tonight. Shame his match wasn't much.

Bryan skits were funny as was Kane's part. Marked for the Katie Vick reference.

No good matches though. :/


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how people can really call Raw these days "solid" and "pretty good". I mean your entitled to your opinion but this writing and booking is complete garbage. WWE management needs to get their act together, wrestling is a dying product as it is and they are just digging a deeper hole.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk was the best thing ever. Exposing Lawler's career in the opening promo and then beating the shit out of him in the cage. Fantastic. Brilliant heel. Best in the world, no tagline, legit.

I can't believe I'm saying this, I really can't, but Kane was actually a highlight. His anger management segment was hilarious. 

Heath Slater vs Santino was a bigger piece of garbage than I could've ever imagined. Horrible, every single second of that match. 

Didn't like Sandow and Del Rio being wasted on the losing end in fucking tag matches, but at least neither one of them took the pin.

Cena beating Miz for no fucking reason at all was unnecessary and does nothing for the IC title.

Triple H's cheesy retirement promo was unneeded, mostly because it's a false retirement. Anybody who thinks he's leaving at anything but WrestleMania is delusional, and these segments are just for stroking his ego and getting people to cheer him.

Also I could be wrong, but I don't think we got a Barrett promo, though I might've just missed it. If we did get one, somebody please tell me because I didn't see it and that doesn't sit well with me. If you're gonna promote his return, do it every week. It really makes it look unimportant if you take a week off. I guess that makes sense since because it's WWE, it ultimately will be unimportant, but whatever.

Rest was just whatever.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with the poster above, but he's named after the best character on Game of Thrones, and has Damien Sandow in his sig, so no shock there.

Anyway, for the West Coast, Full Monday Night Raw 1005 Reviewski


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The opening promo and the Anger Managment skits were the best parts of RAW. Poor Scorpio Sky, Daniel Bryan wouldn't be his friend. At least he has a friend in Kane. I have a feeling that this anger management thing is going to lead to Bryan and Kane teaming together.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Not that I actually give a shit, but where was Big Show this week?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

boring as hell.I would gave up after 15 minutes if I had to watch it with comercials and with no skip option.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> Not that I actually give a shit, but where was Big Show this week?


McDonalds.

Too easy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "Likes":*
-CM Punk sporting a new look similar to his Straight-Edge Society look. He was on fire all night, making a mockery of Lawler's career and then making him look bad in the main event. What was once cheers for him have turned to boos. I don't think that will continue next week in Chicago though.

-AJ getting a piece of Vickie Guerrero. I want AJ to wrestle again. Who says General Managers can't wrestle while they hold that position?

-Naomi's ass. Dat ass.

-Zack Ryder getting the win over David Otunga.

-Kane's Anger Management scene. It was hilarious. He went over his career in less than a minute. Loved the Katie Vick reference.

*"Dislikes"*
-John Cena getting the win over The Miz. It doesn't benefit him and neither did it for the IC Champ. Kinda lame to not see Cena try to climb the cage in the main event too. He's protected alright guys? Lol...

-Cody Rhodes having to eat the pin in the tag match. It is really hard to take his feud with Sin Cara seriously too. He's doing all the mic work and it's cool but since Sin Cara can't speak English, it's hard to get into it.

-Jack Swagger being the latest victim of Ryback.

-Daniel Bryan losing via countout. Although his "No" rant with that fan was hilarious.

-Triple H's promo. It lagged and lagged.

-Santino defeating Heath Slater.

This show wasn't as good as previous weeks. It was kinda boring in a way.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicago welcomes heel Punk next week.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah, let's see now. I'm usually not one to say that Raw sucked, but tonight it pretty much did suck. There were a few highlights, but the cons just outweighed most of it.

PROS:

- CM Punk. I said before I didn't think he was a heel. Well, last week proved me wrong. And I gotta say, he's doing a great job. I am not the least bit into this Lawler feud, but Punk on the mic was great. Thank you Punk.

- Daniel Bryan and Kane's anger management segments. They were pretty average up until Kane's part. Kane was absolutely hilarious. For such a stupid rivalry, these two are at least fun to watch.

- Damien Sandow. A freakin' savior.

- Triple H's promo. It could be ego stroking because I find it hard to believe he's really done, but if he is done, he gave a good speech. He's one of my personal favorites so I hate to really see him go just because I like him as a sports entertainer.

- Ziggler coming out to Y2J's entrance. The match itself was meh. Just another Brogue Kick on Ziggler for the pin. Even as a Sheamus fan I yawn.

- Zack Ryder FINALLY winning a match. Granted Otunga has less credibility than Heath Slater, but it was nice to see Ryder pick up a win. Kane deciding NOT to chokeslam Ryder but to feed one to Otunga was a personal markout moment for me. I want to say that they're going somewhere with this Ryder and Kane thing, but with WWE you never know. Kane on commentary was gold even if he said nothing. Kane was the highlight of the night. He's ass in the ring, but he's always entertaining when given the opportunity to speak. 

CONS:

- More Ryback crap. It's boring and just eats up time. The burial of Swagger continues. 

- Divas match. Natalya deserves better treatment. And I don't care for Layla at all.

- Pointless Miz and Cena match. They don't mind having Miz lose a lot of his matches even as a champ. Did Cena really need to fight tonight? It was a solid match however.

- Santino. I die a little inside the second his music hits. I wanted Slater to win, but a'nope. 

- Blubber Clay and Sin Enough Cara winning their match. Cody Rhodes looking pathetic as usual. 

- The actual Punk and Lawler match was boring as hell. Super Cena to the rescue as usual.

Also, no Wade Barrett promo tonight? I thought for sure that would mean he would show up but no. WWE really does a shit job of hyping up anything. But then, they don't care enough about Wade, so no surprises.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Once again, I am grateful for owning a PVR. I watched Raw in a little over an hour. I basically fast forwarded through everything except for the opening segment, main event, HHH promo, Bryan/Kane segments and Vickie's promo.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alim said:


> Once again, I am grateful for owning a PVR. I watched Raw in a little over an hour. I basically fast forwarded through everything except for the opening segment, main event, HHH promo, Bryan/Kane segments and Vickie's promo.


DVR is the only way to go with Raw for me these days. Maybe if things pick up on the RTWM for the majority of the show, and not just main angles which is mostly what I watch as a forward through the shows every week. Not a chance I'm watching everything now. Bless anyone's heart who does.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Clique said:


> DVR is the only way to go with Raw for me these days. Maybe if things pick up on the RTWM for the majority of the show, and not just main angles which is mostly what I watch as a forward through the shows every week. Not a chance I'm watching everything now. Bless anyone's heart who does.


I agree. Who in their right mind would sit through 3 hours of video packages, recaps, multiple 15 second videos of ugly, fat, delusional, misinformed idiots, twitter mentions every second sentence, hearing about how some C-list celebrity is "watching" Raw and giving their wonderful insight on what's going on?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clique said:


> DVR is the only way to go with Raw for me these days. Maybe if things pick up on the RTWM for the majority of the show, and not just main angles which is mostly what I watch as a forward through the shows every week. Not a chance I'm watching everything now. Bless anyone's heart who does.


It's hard man, it's hard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Also, no Wade Barrett promo tonight? I thought for sure that would mean he would show up but no. WWE really does a shit job of hyping up anything. But then, they don't care enough about Wade, so no surprises.


Aha, I knew I didn't miss it, it didn't feel like it was there.

Just sad. It just proves what I've been saying all along, there's no plan for him involving anything major if they won't even bother to play a 30 second promo on a 3 hour Raw where even Zack Ryder got tv time. When WWE values Zack Ryder over you that's pretty damn sad.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk did a great job tonight. He's an amazing heel.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

These 3 hour Raws will be the end of the business.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I've never been one to watch all of RAW or SD, but the only other time I skipped more parts than now was during the Uber PG phase with all the guest hosts. The Anger Management parts were funny, Bryan/Truth was entertaining because of Bryan's interaction with the crowd, Punk as a straight up heel was good to see, the rest was just auto-pilot shit. Why does Brodus Clay have to win every goddamn match easily? What are they setting him up for? I honestly don't think they have a plan for him. He needs to job to Sandow, clean.

And why do they insist on using Lawler against high profile active wrestlers? The fans clearly don't give a shit. They cheer when Lawler accepts a challenge because he's a good guy, he's nostalgia, but the actual matches are poo. He can still go though, I wouldn't mind him stepping away from commentary and starting a tag team or something, but he won't because he loves not having to do house shows etc.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Aha, I knew I didn't miss it, it didn't feel like it was there.
> 
> Just sad. It just proves what I've been saying all along, there's no plan for him involving anything major if they won't even bother to play a 30 second promo on a 3 hour Raw where even Zack Ryder got tv time. When WWE values Zack Ryder over you that's pretty damn sad.


Barrett is on SD, I find it perfectly normal that he didn't get a hype video on RAW.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*CM Punk and Jerry Lawler opening promo.*

I think it was great. Punk's really brilliant on the mic and I find him a whole lot more interesting as a heel in his promos. He owned Lawler without doubt. Great opening promo.

*Ryback vs Jack Swagger.*

Meh match, typical of Ryback's. Only thing that held my attention was how over Ryback really is with the live crowd. Surreal.

*Divas match Layla vs Natalya.*

Another meh match, couldn't give two shits about it but I feel sorry for Natalya. She doesn't deserve to be at the receiving end of this mess. AJ attacking Vickie at the end of the match could very well signal the beginning of a storyline between the two which would probably have an effect on AJ's long term GM role. I don't see her lasting long in the role from the outset though so if the storyline turns out that way, it's expected.

*Anger Management Segment with Daniel Bryan*

Hilarious segment. Hope to see more of it, although D-Bry deserves more than a comedy segment.

*Cena vs Miz*

Nothing much to notice other than Miz's pathetic state. A guy who once faced and defeated Cena in the main event of WrestleMania getting squashed on RAW by the same person. Can't get any worse.

*Brodus Clay and Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes.*

Not personally high on anyone here so I couldn't care less. Shame to see Cody losing clean again and again though.

*R-Truth vs. Daniel Bryan*

Average match at best, both showcased their athletic ability and the finish was good. It plays into the current D Bry storyline perfectly.

*Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio vs. Randy Orton and Sheamus*

Outcome was as expected after Randy lost CLEAN to Del Rio last week on SmackDown. Nothing else caught my mind.

*Steel Cage Match: Jerry Lawler vs. CM Punk*

Boring match. I'm not a tad intrigued in anything that has to do with Lawler working a match on a regular show or PPV anymore. Glad Punk beat the shit outta him tonight.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> -John Cena getting the win over The Miz. It doesn't benefit him and neither did it for the IC Champ. *Kinda lame to not see Cena try to climb the cage in the main event too.* He's protected alright guys? Lol...


Rise Above Logic.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

God i miss AW.

Basically just watching the show to see what Punk does at this stage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Barrett is on SD, I find it perfectly normal that he didn't get a hype video on RAW.


Why not? He did the last two weeks. You don't just put a video for somebody on Raw for 2 weeks and then cut it. Then again, I guess you do when you're as critically low on somebody as they are on Barrett, which is sad, but to be expected.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't watch last night but I looked up the Anger management class haha that was awesome


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kane/DB anger management stuff stole the show. Awesome segment that had me rolling. Oh, Kane. What a checkered past you have lol. 

Trips retirement/nonretirement stuff was nicely done. I loved the video packages throughout the night and he gave one hell of a speech. I don't think he's retiring for real because they left it open with the way he didn't officially come out and say it but I reckon the significance of what he was saying really hit home to him. He _is_ in the twilight of his career and he probably is asking himself if he can still go and all the rest of it in reality so I think the emotions we saw from him were legit. DAT ACTING. I don't see a rematch with Lesnar on the horizon. I think Trips will be off TV until next year and I have absolutely no fucking clue what happens next. Whatever it is though, no doubt this will play into it. We've never seen the almighty Triple H question whether he can get the job done and he did just that last night. It's a new and interesting path for him to go down imo. I enjoyed it and I'll miss having him on the show. 

The Punk stuff was good. If there was ever any doubt that he's a heel that should be gone now lol. Chicago next week should be amusing to say the least. That place is going to worship the ground he walks on while booing Cena to death. I can't wait to see what dastardly thing they'll make him do in an attempt to get Chi Town to boo their own guy lol. Should be fun.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Dont expect too much boos for Cena since Chicago kissed Cena's butt at ER.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Attacking announcers is absolutely barbaric, only complete scum do things like that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did CM Phil do the Rock Bottom? WHAT AN INSULT!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> so wait, which one is it? is this crowd dead or was that a case of Del Rio getting no reaction? are you going to answer for your incredibly blatant hypocrisy or what?
> 
> ADR was on a roll leading up MITB and also got loud "culero" chants, which is within 3 months ago. when he hired those guys to beat up Sheamus, he also got loud "you suck" chants and reacted the same he did when he got "culero" chants. again, within 3 months. not every single solitary thing on Smackdown is edited, you drone. gotta love how you say ADR can't get any heat (shortly after saying the crowd is shit), yet when AJ comes out you don't say a word, alongside everyone else. stop while you're behind. embarrassing.





ogorodnikov said:


> oh, so he DID get a reaction within 3 months? you were wrong, then. again.
> 
> way to ignore the whole Smackdown "you suck" chants and AJ thing too. you're a mindless drone that just assumes with everyone else that every single solitary thing on Smackdown is edited. ADR can get a reaction, it's just inconsistent. once again, stop while you're behind.


Bingo!

I've said it in multiple topics over the last couple of months, but people talking about ADR 'not getting reactions and him being boring and stuff' is just some nonsense by IWC trying to look cool. Like you also just said, ADR is getting decent reactions (as he always had) and he is simply great.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did CM Phil do the Rock Bottom? WHAT AN INSULT!


It looked so shit, Jerry wasnt selling it well. HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> ^ Dont expect too much boos for Cena since Chicago kissed Cena's butt at ER.


Cena turned boos into cheers when he was getting brutalized by Brock Lesnar. Big difference from standing across from the home town guy.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> It looked so shit, Jerry wasnt selling it well. HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK!


Meltzer said Cole got heat for not saying Punk was doing the Rock Bottom.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Meltzer said I saw pigs flying past my window 5 minutes ago.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck, for someone says Meltzer talks crap - you sure do listen to his pods


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It's a uranage slam that he's always used to set up the anaconda vice not a attempted mock at The Rock.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Cena turned boos into cheers when he was getting brutalized by Brock Lesnar. Big difference from standing across from the home town guy.


I dont think there were huge boos when cena came out or while they fought. Crowd was weird, I expected Lesnar getting a huge POP and chants but they didnt do anything. 

Punk/Cena in Chicago is of course something different but Lesnar's first Match after his Comeback VS Cena - Chicagos most hated - you expect something else.

Anyway, I'm looking forward how the reactions will be next week in Chi town followed by Montreal.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Starbuck, for someone says Meltzer talks crap - you sure do listen to his pods


I've never listened to one of his pods in my life. And I never said he talks crap. I just don't take his or anybody else's word as gospel either, especially when most of what gets _reported_ is grade A common sense. I'll discuss it, I'll talk about it, but I don't believe it right off the bat just because he said it.



SonoShion said:


> I dont think there were huge boos when cena came out or while they fought. Crowd was weird, I expected Lesnar getting a huge POP and chants but they didnt do anything.
> 
> Punk/Cena in Chicago is of course something different but Lesnar's first Match after his Comeback VS Cena - Chicagos most hated - you expect something else.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward how the reactions will be next week in Chi town followed by Montreal.


I actually think Boston might get behind him this time around more so than anywhere else. I don't know, just a feeling I have lol.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Meltzer just bullshitting like usual. Why would Cole get heat for not saying Punk did the rock bottom when it was acutely just a set up he does for the Anaconda Device.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole doesn't call moves all the time. Why would that be a problem now?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Because Meltzer said so.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dave Meltzer is a better human being than all of you.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did CM Phil do the Rock Bottom? WHAT AN INSULT!


I don't think so, well not fully anyway. When someone is standing upright he usually slams them down like that to set up for the vice. He has done it that way for a long time. Although this time it seemed a bit Rock-Bottom-esque, I am not convinced.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it will be a 50/50 crowd in Boston, especially if they let Cena do some pandering to the crowd before hand . Hell , he even managed to get tooth fairy chants at the Rock last time they were in Boston.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did Punk bust himself open? He was really going into the cage hard.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I've never listened to one of his pods in my life. And I never said he talks crap. I just don't take his or anybody else's word as gospel either, especially when most of what gets _reported_ is grade A common sense. I'll discuss it, I'll talk about it, but I don't believe it right off the bat just because he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Boston might get behind him this time around more so than anywhere else. I don't know, just a feeling I have lol.





Boston is pretty weird when it comes to Cena. He got some boos when he wrestled Edge for the WWE title back at Summerslam 06, but he got mostly. cheered when he wrestled and won the world title from Chris Jericho.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did Punk bust himself open? He was really going into the cage hard.


He said in an exclusive at wwe.com that he was getting staples for his wound


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> He said in an exclusive at wwe.com that he was getting staples for his wound


Yeah I know he was busted open. What I am saying is, did he do it on purpose?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The weekly Raw threads continue to be more entertaining than the actual broadcasts themselves. Admittedly, that isn't saying much, but the amount of jumping to conclusions as the show goes on is unbelievable!

Punk and Kane stole the show tonight. Really digging the new 'do on Punk and his promos and malice towards the King were excellent viewing. However, that Kane speech during the Anger Management sessions was utterly priceless. Maximum respect to him for keeping a straight face through it all as well. The man is hilarious when given the chance, every time. (Y)

The Triple H clips were massively overdone, but I was actually expecting them to show longer clips. The promo itself was boring, lousy and will mean nothing in the next few months.

Too many mixing of feuds in meaningless tag team matches. Was Teddy lending AJ a hand tonight?

All in all, I'm not going to be watching Raw live for the foreseeable future until it improves. Just watched it on YouTube, highly recommended. I give it a five out of ten.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Blood? Blood!


Also, if this is a Garth Marenghi's Darkplace reference then that's a rep for you. (Y)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Have we figured out why if Cena wanted to help Lawler so bad he just stood out there yelling for them to lift it? Why not just climb the cage? 

Is he incapable of doing so?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Loader230 said:


> Its because Ryback is a babyface and a monster while CM Punk is a heel and no brock lesnar or mark henry.


So the logic in this is that a face should destroy active wrestlers but a heel which job is to create heat cannot beat the living shit out of a announcer.





Stone Cold wasn't lesnar or henry but he killed michael cole.

I don't get why punk needs to main event RAW with king in a gimmick match, why can't punk beat him up backstage and leave the main event for active wrestlers.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

I think a big part of why that move resembled the Rock Bottom was Jerry Lawler.

But overall I didn't think that was too bad of a segment. I like how the WWE is less afraid to mention wrestlers past and other promotions like the "nobodies in Memphis" thing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brutal RAW. 

Start with that horrible Punk promo, good delivery but the material was horrendous. Jerry Lawler meant more to the wrestling business than any current WWE wrestler besides maybe, maybe, Cena and Orton. He was a top 10 wrestler in the 80s, a HUGE star in his territory(and Memphis in general)and wrestled some of the biggest names of all time, a successful promoter, one of the best of all time on the mic and the best ever in his role on commentary. It was probably a scripted Punk promo but you can't buy it with him just standing there when Lawler can rip him to shreds in any moment. King's feud with Andy Kaufman was one of the biggest of all time BTW, watch this to realize how big it was:






Lawler was also responsible for giving many top stars their final "touch" in his USWA promotion, one of them being the biggest star in the history of the industry, The Rock. So yeah, that promo and his message, especially with the new fanbase there is complete BS. That's like saying that all Steve Austin did was beat some 60 year old and drive a car to the arena. Horrible segment. The fact that Lawler can still wrestle, taking regular bumps and move that way and is unbelievable for his age.

Rare Rock/Lawler match:





For the rest of the show, HHH's promo was completely pointless for the simple fact that he said nothing, he just talked around his answer for 10 minutes and continued to give teasers from both sides. We know he's coming back in a few months, with all the hype they did with the videos, at least give a point to the segment. But he stood there for no reason waiting for sympathy. 

One of the worst shows of the year.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The Triple H segment (much like the ending to Summerslam) came across as very forced, overlong and unnecessary. I understand what they're trying to do, but it's just not working. Not only is it obvious that Hunter will be back, I'm not sure he's the type of superstar that will ever truly retire. It's hard to really get invested in something so transparent. I enjoyed some of what Hunter had to say, but I very much disliked when he started grasping for reactions (as Hunter is want to do). It came across as insincere, self-important and pandering.

What else can I say? I enjoyed the direction WWE took Punk last night. Punk has always played a much better villain than hero and I think that was evident even last night. Once he really gets into his stride I think we're going to see a Punk more similar to pre-Pipebomb Punk. More vicious, calculating, self-obsessed and less concerned about the politics of it all. One can hope.

Surprisingly (or not so surprisingly) Bryan is making the Anger Managment storyline work, and that's all I could really ask for. His character development is one of the few higlights on Raw. 

In addition, it was nice to see Dolph without Vickie, and Sandow getting more mic time can only be a good sign.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Did CM Punk confirm that vince feeds lines to Lawler? He said something like "...when you're not being told what to say by vince.." something like that in the opening promo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Something happened, my screen was black for about 23 to 30 mins and I missed the opening. Anyways, the show was kinda weak and peeps were chanting BORING for Ryder, Santino, and Punk's match. Also, there was a hell of a lot of time given to HHH. I also don't understand why WWE gives people these titles if they don't allow them to do much with them. Miz can certainly do better with IC title, but I will be patient, a feud will probably pop up for him soon. 

Also :lmao DB needs anger managment? More like AJ, she went buck wild on Vickie.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, how could I forget the best and only thing on this show:

Kane MONEY skit explaining all the shit he did in his life. Awesome.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty sure HHH is the only guy that can talk on the mic for 15 mins without making a single point. Talented.

Rest of Raw was poor, Sandow and Rhodes teaming up was cool, but then they lost, right. 

Seriously who wants to see Lawler either? Punks burial promo on him was funny. 

Anger management was the only good thing really, Kane and D Bry were awesome. 

Big Harold was by far the MVP of the show though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't believe it's come to this, but I'm so indifferent to Raw nowadays, I've not watched a full show since Raw 1000 and reading the results doesn't make me wanna change my mind either. Only read the results for yesterday and I don't think I'm bothering to watch it, specially when I'm enjoying 2003 at the tail end of it.



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> So the logic in this is that a face should destroy active wrestlers but a heel which job is to create heat cannot beat the living shit out of a announcer.
> 
> Stone Cold wasn't lesnar or henry but he killed michael cole.
> 
> I don't get why punk needs to main event RAW with king in a gimmick match, why can't punk beat him up backstage and leave the main event for active wrestlers.


Stone Cold was a heel there and the commentators did not put over his actions. If you watched it, you'd know Austin was a heel when he said "You called Vince McMahon the devil" as a reason to destroy Cole.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Meh, mediocre RAW, nothing exciting happened. The anger management segments with Bryan & Kane were great though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can anybody explain to me what they are doing with Santino & The Cobra? Does Santino have multiple personality disorder with an external expression of the other personality with the sock puppet Cobra (like Al Snow & Head or Batman villain Arnold Wesker and Scarface) or are they actually going for The Cobra sock puppet being a living character. 

I'm confused.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHH's long pauses hoping for crowd chants was cringe inducing. He truly believes he's as big a star as Rock/Austin, but the fans weren't buying it or his retirement.




TripleG said:


> Can anybody explain to me what they are doing with Santino & The Cobra? Does Santino have multiple personality disorder with an external expression of the other personality with the sock puppet Cobra (like Al Snow & Head or Batman villain Arnold Wesker and Scarface) or are they actually going for The Cobra sock puppet being a living character.
> 
> I'm confused.


It's just dumb stuff for the kids. Don't read into it too much.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That kid coming in with the Goat face was freaking hilarious!

And interesting that WWE used Scorpio Sky aka Mason Andrews from TNA in this segment (guy next to Bryan).


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Can anybody explain to me what they are doing with Santino & The Cobra? Does Santino have multiple personality disorder with an external expression of the other personality with the sock puppet Cobra (like Al Snow & Head or Batman villain Arnold Wesker and Scarface) or are they actually going for The Cobra sock puppet being a living character.
> 
> I'm confused.


The Cobra is a euphemism.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Can anybody explain to me what they are doing with Santino & The Cobra? Does Santino have multiple personality disorder with an external expression of the other personality with the sock puppet Cobra (like Al Snow & Head or Batman villain Arnold Wesker and Scarface) or are they actually going for The Cobra sock puppet being a living character.
> 
> I'm confused.


The fact that the stars really have to try their best to make this shit work must be punishing for them.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

^ That's hilarious.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Where the fuck was Tensai!? Worst RAW ever!

In all seriousness, I watched last night with a couple of buddies & we honestly talked through most of the show. RAW just seems like complete filler. Three hours of nothingness. It's very directionless. Triple H comes out & cuts a twenty minute promo that basically just says "I don't know." We had a John Cena Vs. The Miz match that meant nothing. Tag matches where no one looks any better afterward. Dumb comedy, like a sock puppet having a crush on something. And we didn't even watch the main event, so it's whatever. I think Lawler is one of the best ever but I don't want to see him in a cage match in 2012. Whatever happened to WWE using TV shows to set shit up?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Why on earth would Punk blade? Come on guys.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Why on earth would Punk blade? Come on guys.


To bleed?


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

Cage matches suck, stupid WWE Universe. Then again the polls are most likely rigged anyway.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think they have cages at every raw so yea I'm assuming it was rigged. 

I don't mind the cobra thing. The way Aksana's music cut in was awesome. Santino should just be limited to tag action, superstars and saturday slam.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Enjoyed raw. Probably because I just Sky+'d it and skipped the ads and the social media stuff.

Apart from muddling his lines a few times Punk cut a good promo on Lawler, match was poor but I don't think anyone expected a MOTY. HHH's promo dragged on a bit, and if it is his retirement I would be really disappointing, the end of the match at WM i'll try to wire into my mind that that was it.

The Anger Management was hilarious. Haven't laughed like that at Raw in a while, Kane was gold.

Raw is Bryan.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No doubt in my mind Punk was trying to bleed hard way.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Like I predicted all the HHH recaps and the fucker didn't retire.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not sure why it's taken me so long to realise AJ is like the Pinkie Pie of Raw.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Whats with them burying the ic title all the time, the ic champion used to be valuable and basically number one contender quality, now they cant win a match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

vanderhevel said:


> Whats with them burying the ic title all the time, the ic champion used to be valuable and basically number one contender quality, now they cant win a match.


WHC title is the #2 belt now. IC is #3.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I marked for Punk elbowing Lawler.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought Raw had some decent stuff but overall it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Holy crap, David Herro from Pro Wrestling Report can be seen in the crowd after they reveal the poll results


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> A bitch match. Time to make a cup of tea.


See the irony there?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Watching Raw:

- Love Punk's new hairstyle, how he shaved his chin he really looks like a bad ass heel. And his shoot on Lawler was great, (would he or the WWE be watching this forum knowing we think his commentary sux?)

- First match is a REAL match for Ryback vs Swaggy. Oh look, its Markout Man on the front. :cool2 Goldberg chants once again? YES WE GET IT BY NOW! He has bald and a powerhouse! He looks a bit like Goldberg. Damn, that was one hard clothesline on Swagger. X-D It's strange how with all the safety issues today in WWE he is allowed to perform that clothesline on his opponents. 

- The Miz is Cena's long time rival, is Lawler high? Layla's new theme is just awful, next to the shitload of autotune, why is this a song about being insatiable? Thought this was a PG era. The Diva Division is so much crap right now. Vickie's voice still makes my scrotum hide in my stomach. How Vickie ran away, holding her hand to hear mouth, looks like she is taking selling lessons from Ziggler!

- Did i miss something? The Miz vs Cena? When was this match announced?

- Santino vs Slater? This is gonna suck balls. Slater, that wooooo, is probably trademarked by Ric Flair. ROFL @ the audience chanting BORING! X-D Aksana showing up? What a surprise, never expected that!

- NOOOOO!!! NOT BRODUS CLAY!!! Oh God, it gets worse! BOTCH CARA!!! :batista3  Wait... Sandow? aaaw yeah :cool2 [email protected] they lost.

- Anger management bit is the best of this entire show. "I buried my brother alive... twice." X-D

- Bryan vs Truth, Bryan Yes/No battle with the markout man. X-D

- Triple H speech time. Looking at how he is talking, "dont know if i can beat Lesnar", this smells like a Lesnar vs HHH rematch.

- Sheamus, Orton vs Del Rio, Ziggler, i honestly almost dont care about this feud, how many times does Del Rio needs to get a push? Orton also has been getting them too many. Ziggler is the only one who is still interesting for the heavy weight belt.

- I think Josh left a trail after crapping his pants when Kane walked towards him. Barely any pops for Ryder, hope you enjoyed burying him WWE.  At least some real fans in the arena tried starting a WOO WOO WOO, Lets Go Ryder chant.

- Punk vs Cena during Night Of Champions, well, there goes Punk's title.

- Lawler vs Punk, why is old lawler still wrestling? I think Punk oversold that first free punch from lawler. Rofl, anyone saw that moment when Punk looked at Lawler and he started laughing and you heard Lawler as well laughing. Look at that, blood! Don't think that was a blade job seeing he was not bleeding for very long. Looks like he hit his head at the cage when lawler threw him for the second time. Oh i love this, Punk turning more heel every week, even goody two shoes Cena had to come out and help Lawler... X-D 

In Punk We Trust!
*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

best part of the show was anger management i really rofled


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

tripe h's in-ring "retirement" really makes jericho's non-sendoff, when he lost to ziggler and his contract was terminated, look poorly done. yes, we the internet wrestling fans know he's only taking a break and will be back, but raw and smackdown isn't made for us. it's mainly geared for the casual fans. triple h's walking around with a sad face was a good five minutes at least after brock beat him at summerslam and now all this time with a big speech on raw. he didn't even definitively say he's done wrestling for good. jericho loses and that's it he's gone. zero time spent on it. from a tv show perspective, it's a pretty horrible story telling. it's 2012 and yet they haven't gotten any better at making the wwe drama with wrestling than it was ten years ago. that is what they are striving for since actual wrestling isn't the focus when they waste their best wrestler in comedy segments like anger management class. i'll admit it was kinda funny though.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> *Watching Raw:
> 
> - Love Punk's new hairstyle, how he shaved his chin he really looks like a bad ass heel. And his shoot on Lawler was great, (would he or the WWE be watching this forum knowing we think his commentary sux?)
> 
> *


that shit was pretty good. his new hair cut does suit his heel turn and makes him look more like an asshole, lol. i've been letdown by his character change, but if he goes full asshole mode like on monday then i'll be loving it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

You take the awesome Kane and Daniel Bryan skits, it was a (yet again) pretty mediocre Raw. Maybe I'm underrating it because the match quality is pretty solid, but it's becoming so hard to watch 3 hours of Raw every week even with the ability to fast-forward the shit stuff I don't want to watch. It just feels like a chore.

The Lawler/Punk cage was really underwhelming when you take into consideration that Lawler and Punk are two of my favourite wrestlers on the planet right now. I do wish the crowd gave more of an effort to give a shit though. I fell a hot crowd could of really made Lawler's comebacks worthwhile. The 'boring' chants sounded pretty fucking disrespectful.

God, I sound negative in this post.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk and Lawler were both so, so great on this show. Punk is a given, since he's always great, but I particularly like the way he is currently; an arrogant, antagonist with a chip on his shoulder is much more entertaining than when he was more of a sarcastic crowd pleaser. His opening promo was venomous and I thought he was superb during the cage match; with the singing, taunting and post-match beatdown.

As for Lawler, he's so much better as a wrestler than he is a commentator it's scary. He's probably in the top 10 workers in the company despite being 62. I'd gladly watch him wrestle every week if it meant he wasn't on commentary. He cut a hell of a promo too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought this week's Raw was pretty awful. Nothing at all for me to sink my teeth into and I'm usually pretty easy to please when it comes to WWE. Ah well, there's always other companies.*


----------



## Cross Fire (Aug 24, 2012)

Average RAW. Anger management skits were the highlight of the show.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*RAW Aug 27th...*

... was just poitnless

i mean, what did it actually acheive ??

Punk v Cena was announced for NOC , but we all thought that was announced last week didnt we ??
Anger Managment, what was the point in this?? Kane didnt even chokeslam 'Harold' through a table even after he put his hands on him ??? pointless!
Mid-card matches, was anything acheived by any of this, erm no i dont think so ..

HHH is adressing the WWE universe to tell us about his future !!!
do we now know whats going on, no we dont ?

The only thing positive was Punks first segment with Lawler where he spoke very truthfully.

RAW is getting worse and worse, its such a shame to see WWE failing in such a manor


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: RAW Aug 27th...*

In your opinion, of course.

In my opinion, it was a great show. It's great to see the midcard get matches rather than replays, the divas got more than 2 minutes, the Kane segment was one of my favourite segments of 2012 and apart from the dead crowd, it was a good show.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW Aug 27th...*

i actually liked it. And sorry, but i don't get your meaning of 'achieving something'. They accomplished in further developing many of the feuds, which is the whole point of Raw, ain't it? Oh yeah and they also achieved in showing us Triple-H is awfully close to retirement and he feels bad about having to go as a weak person. And well, Kane and Bryan's hilarious tag-team is about to start, and the anger management skits were a much better way to use up time then replays. So yeah, nothing wrong with Raw.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: RAW Aug 27th...*



Shawn Morrison said:


> i actually liked it. And sorry, but i don't get your meaning of 'achieving something'. They accomplished in further developing many of the feuds, which is the whole point of Raw, ain't it? Oh yeah and they also achieved in showing us Triple-H is awfully close to retirement and he feels bad about having to go as a weak person. And well, Kane and Bryan's hilarious tag-team is about to start, and the anger management skits were a much better way to use up time then replays. So yeah, nothing wrong with Raw.


haha, oh dear

oh dear in wot you find entertaining


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love how at first nobody cared about Triple H during his entrance.


----------



## TheAmericanDragon! (Aug 12, 2012)

Bryan saves the show again!!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: RAW Aug 27th...*



DonkMunk316 said:


> Punk v Cena was announced for NOC , but we all thought that was announced last week didnt we ??


It was teased, and now it was announced, subtle difference adding to the "u no best inworld, me no say, me cena, me tough, me get titleshot", "i best in world, u say, U SAY" thing, that's the turning point for Punks "heel" turn completion. Plus, even if it was announced, do you want feuds to build up? Or do you want stuff like Cena/Kane 



DonkMunk316 said:


> Anger Managment, what was the point in this?? Kane didnt even chokeslam 'Harold' through a table even after he put his hands on him ??? pointless!


A) Entertainment, haven't laughed as hard at a RAW seg for a long time.
B) Led to the goats self-countout, wierd but something new ^^
C) Again, storyline development, this could lead to Kane/DBry tagteam, to another feud, to nervous breakdowns and ass whoppin with AJ involved, or it could be the opening angle for Harolds debut in WWE



DonkMunk316 said:


> Mid-card matches, was anything acheived by any of this, erm no i dont think so ..


There are fans out there, who like the actual wrestling, that's one of the main points of the "mix two feuds up for pointless tag match". But okay, I'll give you that, those kind of matches are depend on the individual interest in the wrestlers involved and the actual quality of wrestling.


DonkMunk316 said:


> HHH is adressing the WWE universe to tell us about his future !!!
> do we now know whats going on, no we dont ?


Give Trips a break, his ego needs more food than Ryback ^^


DonkMunk316 said:


> The only thing positive was Punks first segment with Lawler where he spoke very truthfully.


And the last segment, where he kicked the shit out of Lawl-er, pointless but oh so satisfying to watch 


DonkMunk316 said:


> RAW is getting worse and worse, its such a shame to see WWE failing in such a manor


Ramble ramble ramble, ermargerd gerv ers berk derr ettitude errra, ramble ramble ramble, random picture of comicbook guy, WORST RAW EVAR TIL NEXT WEEK :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


So, my ->oppinion<- would be, Raw was okay, have seen a lot worse, Kane was on fire D) and should take over commentary, Kane/Lawler Inferno Match Career vs. Career, book it, book it with fire!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: RAW Aug 27th...*

Nitro was pretty bad.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Havent watched since AJ became GM. From the looks of checking into this thread, haven't missed anything.

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------

